# Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/12/14



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

> _*Even after defeating John Cena in a Steel Cage Match at Extreme Rules, the diabolical Bray Wyatt continues to sermonize against the Cenation leader. As these warriors continue to vie for the very soul of the WWE Universe, what havoc awaits on Raw? WWE.com offers a sneak peek at what is sure to be an action-packed edition of Monday night’s hottest show.*_














> _*Did you really think it was over? After the eerie conclusion of last Sunday’s Steel Cage Match at Extreme Rules, Bray Wyatt wasn’t satisfied with a mere victory over John Cena — he now seeks to rule the entire WWE Universe as a god. Before The Wyatt Family was victorious over Cena and WWE Tag Team Champions The Usos on SmackDown, The Eater of Worlds issued a bone-chilling message to the 14-time World Champion: “… where we’re going, nobody ever comes back.” To what was Wyatt alluding? Perhaps on Raw, the backwoods preacher’s dark words will be illuminated.*_














> _*Grab your lollipops and clown wigs, because The Exotic Express is on the move! After debuting on Raw to interrupt Zeb Colter’s rant against WWE’s international Superstars, the party of “Jurassic proportions” continued on WWE Main Event, exclusively on WWE Network. There. the fun-loving newcomer and his “Rosebuds” created a distraction that earned Dolph Ziggler a victory over Colter’s Real American protégé, Jack Swagger. Will Zeb continue to be a “lemon” this week?*_














> _*Last week on SmackDown, Triple H gave The Shield a chance to “redeem themselves” by placing all three members of the faction in singles action: Roman Reigns battled Mark Henry, Seth Rollins clashed with Batista and Dean Ambrose had his United States Championship rematch with new titleholder Sheamus. With Reigns picking up the sole victory for the trio Friday night, The Hounds of Justice were 1-2 — a disappointing statistic that no doubt brought a smile to The Game’s face.
> 
> Still reeling from two SmackDown shortfalls, The Shield likely faces new obstacles courtesy of Triple H and his Evolution allies. What does The Cerebral Assassin have in store for Rollins, Reigns & Ambrose? Moreover, is Triple H genuine when he says he wants to give The Shield the opportunity to prove their worth, or is The Game trying to break The Hounds of Justice to cement Evolution as WWE’s dominant faction?*_














> _*“Godzilla” might be opening in U.S. theaters this Friday, but it’s Rusev who’s the true behemoth to watch right now. With “The Ravishing Russian” Lana guiding his path of destruction — all in the name of Russian President Vladimir Putin — The Bulgarian Brute remains undefeated after plowing through Xavier Woods & R-Truth at Extreme Rules, and then Kofi Kingston on Raw and SmackDown. Armed with the dreaded Accolade submission hold and a deceptively varied offensive style, Rusev seems unstoppable. Will a Superstar rise to humble this juggernaut and his gorgeous-but-lethal Social Ambassador?*_














> _*It’s hard to imagine that just last year, Kane and Daniel Bryan were friends and co-holders of the WWE Tag Team Championship. But that was then. Now, after their hellish collision at Extreme Rules, The Devil’s Favorite Demon has only become more dangerous in pursuit of both the WWE World Heavyweight Champion and his wife, Brie Bella. After Kane put both Bryan and Brie in jeopardy last week on Raw, will the leader of the “Yes!” Movement be ready if the masked menace strikes again?
> 
> Don’t miss Raw, Monday night at 8/7 CT on USA Network, and be sure to tune in to WWE Network for Raw Pre-Show at 7:30 and Backstage Pass immediately following the show!*_


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

The way things went last week, prepare to see this:






Only with Brie Bella instead of Eve. And Daniel Bryan in Cena's "place" too.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

<------ proud lemon


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

5-point previews are becoming less and less legit. They have party boy and Bulgarian/Russian/whatever he is now monster heel in it, but not their IC and US Champions. Hell, not even one of the guys they've been protecting quite a bit in Cesaro.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm calling it. Won't be watching, but..

Layla/Fandango vs Santino/Emma
Paige vs Fox
3MB vs Los Matadores


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

I'll be watching the Bruins/Canadiens game, and PVRing RAW so I can watch it later. 

Looking forward to more Kane/Bryan/Brie stuff. I've been liking the return of the monster Kane, and I hope they have him do some more crazy shit. 

Also more Evolution/Shield stuff. I've been digging their fued, and I look forward to seeing what HHH will try and do to the Shield.

More Bray/Cena as well. This has been really interesting me the past few weeks.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Thuganomics said:


> I'm calling it. Won't be watching, but..
> 
> Layla/Fandango vs Santino/Emma
> Paige vs Fox
> 3MB vs Los Matadores


:lol

Yep, there's the filler shit for Raw basically. Hopefully the build towards the main-event programs is interesting this week.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Can't see this being of much excitement bar Shield and Evolution.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Thuganomics said:


> I'm calling it. Won't be watching, but..
> 
> Layla/Fandango vs Santino/Emma
> Paige vs Fox
> 3MB vs Los Matadores


+random Del Rio match


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Thuganomics said:


> I'm calling it. Won't be watching, but..
> 
> Layla/Fandango vs Santino/Emma
> Paige vs Fox
> 3MB vs Los Matadores


:vince3 We got a script leak.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Holy shitballs can we NOT have Brie Bella anywhere near Bryan's feud with Kane please? If i hear her bad acting screams one more time i may stab my ears out.fpalm


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

> Source: F4WOnline
> 
> CM Punk is expected to return at tonight's Raw in Greenville, South Carolina, according to Dave Meltzer on today's edition of Wrestling Observer Radio


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

^ :lmao


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

:lol^^


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao ^^^


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Tardbasher12 said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark:


Which means Punk WON'T be coming back...:lol @ Meltzer


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> Which means Punk WON'T be coming back...:lol @ Meltzer


he didn't say anything about Punk in the Observer Radio on Saturday (there wasn't one on Sunday). Assume the poster is just having fun.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Brie Bella to annoy the hell out of the smarks tonight. :mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

South Carolina? Crowd's gonna suck. Why have WWE been visiting the South so frequently lately?


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> South Carolina? Crowd's gonna suck. Why have WWE been visiting the South so frequently lately?


Gotta rub it in the faces of old faithfuls of WCW that WWE is the only company that matters in US pro wrestling.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

OH SHIT​


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

JY57 said:


> he didn't say anything about Punk in the Observer Radio on Saturday (there wasn't one on Sunday). Assume the poster is just having fun.


Funkiller.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Thuganomics said:


> OH SHIT​


That's an old photo.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Punk tonight yes ready to save WWE!


----------



## Legion103 (Jul 16, 2013)

DONT BE A LEMON

BE A ROSEBUG


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes! Yes! Yes! The exotic express is back!


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

More chance of Heath Slater main eventing tonight then Punk returning :ti


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Totally forgot Raw was tonight :lol


----------



## KansasCity14 (Feb 13, 2014)

if CM Punk does come back tonight ya'll going to feel pretty dumb.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Thuganomics said:


> OH SHIT​


He should consult his antiperspirant supplier


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Lets be real we're all waiting for the Brits next week :mark:


----------



## Extreamest (Mar 4, 2009)

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> South Carolina? Crowd's gonna suck. Why have WWE been visiting the South so frequently lately?


Because they make money you douch bag!!!


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

New Cesaro Merchandise


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Hoping for a good show tonight, looking forward to Bryan/Kane, Cena/Wyatt and Shield/Evolution.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Extreamest said:


> Because they make money you douch bag!!!


And they won't make MORE money if they hold events in places where over 10,000 people would actually attend.....


Crowd tonight will be horrible. Thankfully next week is in UK where crowd will be great.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Barrett's top is awesome.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

I would like to see a title unification feud between :barrett and :sheamus.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

KansasCity14 said:


> if CM Punk does come back tonight ya'll going to feel pretty dumb.


NO CHANCE IN HELL!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh god, tonights crowd is going to be shit :batista3


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Last time Raw was in Greenville:


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Looking forward to RAW tonight. Should be an enjoyable show.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Tardbasher12 said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark:


The thread did need a bit of life after the first few depressing posts :banderas


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Plz, no Bryan and Kane segments like last week. Plzzzzzzz


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm anticipating a segment where Bryan and Brie somehow get trapped in a cabin in the middle of a foggy forest.


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

SoupBro said:


> Plz, no Bryan and Kane segments like last week. Plzzzzzzz


NO MORE BRIE.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Have the rematches happened for the IC and US titles yet?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Big Dog said:


> Have the rematches happened for the IC and US titles yet?


yup.

Both champs went over clean.

Only re matches that hasn't happened yet, is AJ vs Paige, and Orton vs DB.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

dxbender said:


> Last time Raw was in Greenville:


oh they got the Big Show in the maint event angle last time


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

This show would certainly appear to be skippable beforehand. Hope they prove me wrong but I doubt they will.


----------



## EmmaFan83 (May 11, 2014)

I can't wait to watch Emma getting her Revenge on Layla for Smackdown this past friday!!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> yup.
> 
> Both champs went over clean.
> 
> Only re matches that hasn't happened yet, is AJ vs Paige, and Orton vs DB.


Ah good, lets see what they do with them next then.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

JY57 said:


> oh they got the Big Show in the maint event angle last time


Yeah, I like it a lot better when Show's NOT in the main-event picture.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

here is what i see happen on raw tonight

wwe is likely go to announced the top 3 match for payback on raw tonight.

Bad News Barrett & Cesaro vs Rob Van Dam & Big E.

Rusev (w/ Lana vs Mark Henry.

Los Matadores & El Torito vs 3MB & Hornswoggle

wwe let the fan vote on what kind match it be for Los Matadores & El Torito/3MB & Hornswoggle. 

The Shield wrestle in a Handicap Match


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-...-jim-ross-on-hockey-jericho-talks-about-a-leg



> --On Raw tonight, they will be pushing the 6/1 Payback PPV top matches. As of this morning, there was a John Cena & Usos vs. Wyatt Family match scheduled. Internally, a lot of eyes are on Adam Rose, since his debut was viewed as a failure and we're told that's a bigger story that people are letting on, although I don't know why. However, we just heard that everything major was changing today, but all we heard is the changes have to do with Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

Meanwhile in TNA...



> There were major concerns about money at this past week's set of TNA Impact Wrestling tapings in Orlando, specifically with the production crew.
> 
> People in production were upset about being behind on pay and it was said that if they weren't caught up on pay by a certain point, they were going to walk out in the middle of last week's sets of tapings.
> 
> These threats clearly made their way back to TNA management as checks were issued to people and everything cooled off. There was a 24-hour period where there was a lot of tension backstage. As noted earlier, money is tighter than ever right now for TNA.


:lol


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Rose's debut was pretty awkward and random. They should of let him wrestle a match when he debuted last week instead of dancing around with his party and telling Zeb to not be a lemon.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Rose's debut was fun, but felt pretty awkward.
Can't wait for RAW tonight.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

What changes would they be making with Bryan?


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

OH SHIT!

TOTALLY forgot about mOndEY NIGHT RAW tonight! YESSS! Can't wait!

I'm gonna be switching between RAW and Game 6 of Boston VS Montreal!!! Insane!

*GO HABS GO!!! YES YES YES!!!*


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Eh, I'll watch it. Haven't watched live for the past couple weeks, I always enjoy posting in this thread & having fun at the expense of marks like Thwagger. :lol


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

I'll be watching my Bruins and taping RAW that's for sure.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Yay, they're doing Smackdown rematch as RAW main event #9201 fpalm


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Don't know how true this report is, but saw it pop up on my twitter:


> WWE World Heavyweight champion Daniel Bryan will be taking several weeks off due to a neck injury. Bryan is expected to announce the injury on tonight’s episode of WWE RAW.
> 
> Bryan will most likely need a minimally-invasive neck “procedure.” If it goes well, he could be back in time for the June 1st WWE Payback pay-per-view in Chicago. Otherwise, he’ll be back by Money in the Bank.
> 
> ...


http://www.sescoops.com/exclusive-daniel-bryan-suffers-neck-injury/


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Should wait for preshow to be sure if legit


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Kant wayt 4 rawh. Wil b reh-cord-ing it. Wil wach tomoz.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm not sure what to expect. I feel like with London RAW on the horizon, it's in a very weird place. I'm open to being sportsentertained though. I say bring it on!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Fuck this fued.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Wyatts vs Cena/Usos confirmed on the pre-show.

No mention of an injury so far. They hyped the Bryan-Kane feud, though.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

WHY DO THEY KEEP DOING SAME MATCHES ON SMACKDOWN ON HERE WTF


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> Fuck this fued.


This is a very polarizing feud, almost at the level of Cena/Kane/Ryder/Eve.

:talk

:argh:


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Any pre show news?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Alex riley being a dumbass
Bryan to address the WWE universe
Usos/Cena vs Wyatts


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

That Kofi chant.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

BarneyArmy said:


> Any pre show news?


Kofi Kingston is not Jamaican.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

I look forward to watching..


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Cena will get cheered here.


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

They are showing Kingston vs O'Neil from Superstars on RAW pre-show. Kingston just won.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Worst promo ever by Kofi Kingston

Oh boy


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

LOL Sandow pipe bomb!!!!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

SANDOW PIPEBOMBING
:ti


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Sandow :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh and Kofi Kingston is hungry for some southern fried food and Sandow just did a little work shoot skit on his shit booking.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Sandow going HAM. Worked shoot. Grievance angle inc with Ziggler?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Woah! What's that about Sandow? :O


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

No one fucking wants to see Cena and the flabby Samoan's vs the Wyatt's AGAIN for fuck sake.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Sandow with dat pipebomb


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

Sandow was fucking awesome! Hope this continues on RAW tonight.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

kokepepsi said:


> Worst promo ever by Kofi Kingston
> 
> Oh boy


Terrible.

"I don't care for competition, I'm hungry!" :argh:


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

At least Uso's and Cena match.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Damien Sandow ‏@TheDamienSandow 

It was worth it


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

Cena and Usos vs Wyatt's again? Fuck this shit.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Cena & Usos with another horrible promo

fuck off


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Hope Bryan is okay.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Dammit I tuned in too late, what did Sandow say?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

MAKING SOME TACOS, ALMOST GO TIME.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

What did Sandow say?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

> Damien Sandow interrupts the panel. Sandow jokes about not getting used and has his microphone cut. He's irritated. Sandow talks into Mathews' mic and says someone in the back must be afraid. Sandow says it's a public company and someone must be worried. Sandow says mistakes happen and walks off. Mathews is surprised as we go to Network promos


this


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

5 minutes to go!


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow, R.I.P. Sandow or really interesting work...


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Forgot part when he said...do you need to dress like magneto to be on the preshow
:ti


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> this


Also, a joke that it doesn't matter, because he will be dancing with Yoshi Tatsu after all. :lmao


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Was it a work?


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Going live soon lads!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That Sandow stuff looks like an elaborate work. Either way, it's nice they're doing SOMETHING with him.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

If it is not a work, they won't fire him. They'll just continue to have fun with him . :vince5


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

let's not hope the horror show continues. fpalm


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

What did Sandow say then?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

lets do this 3 hour thaaaang


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

lets do this...Wyatts and creepy kids singing to start the show pls...


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Here we go!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Well here we go.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here we go!


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

And it begins...


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

a raw deancap


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuckery. Let the fuckery begin.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

RAW is WAR time!!!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Lets Goooo


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:ambrose


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

We're liveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

HERE WE GOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Jesus this video editing.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Those new Evolution shirts are so awful.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Get ready to be sports entertained. :avit:


----------



## ArabGuy (Jan 23, 2013)

I love this forum


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Can anyone give me that gif of Eve and Cena (the one where Cena smiles to the camera)?


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Enjoying this pre promo


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Batista is loads better with that beard


----------



## BraydenEST (May 12, 2014)

It's time!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

SHIELD BITCHES!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Going to be an advert in like 30 seconds, that recap took sometime.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dean has the mic


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Ambrose with a mic :mark:


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Shield :mark: Let's see if Reigns can see more than a few words this week


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

Alright! Another mediocre night of Monday Night RAW! Who's semi-excited?! Are you ready? Ladies and gentlemen...are you ready?? For the thousands of children in attendance, and the less than millions watching in the United States...let's get ready to hate on another lousy night of WWE Monday Night RAWWWWWWWWW!!!!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Hounds of Justice :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

RAW ratings likely to be humbled by the Bruins tonight.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:mark: Ambrose on the mic.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Did Sandow pull a CM Punk????? I'm late yes I know


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice start to the show, Shield with the mics. :mark:


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

This guy sucks on the mic, fuck.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Dean AMbrose is better on the mic than Bryan


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Shield

:mark:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

They left Reigns getting pinned off the package. Ha.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Sheild starting off RAW, Ambrose with the mic?!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

"We want evolution"....well you're going to have to wait a couple of thousand years


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Seth, give the mic back to Dean.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

Ughh fuckin' thunderstorm and directv!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Rollins :wall


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Big Dog said:


> "We want evolution"....well you're going to have to wait a couple of thousand years


:lol


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

the shield are awesome.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Is it just me or does Seth Rollins' face look slightly like The Great Khali's?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:rollins


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

It's amazing how far Rollins has come on the mic


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Seth tho.
:ass


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:lol Reigns.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

LISTEN TO THAT REIGNS POP!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Reigns getting dem Orton screams


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

You got something to say Roman?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

FUck he is over


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

DoubtGin said:


>


Is that Leva Bates as Capt. America?


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Why he is rushing his words?

Is like listening ziggler :lmao


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Dat Reigns.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The True Believer said:


> Is it just me or does Seth Rollins' face look slightly like The Great Khali's?


What kind of blasphemous comment is this?!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

YAH


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I fucking hate Reigns :lol:


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Reigns is the definition of bland in the micwork department.


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> RAW ratings likely to be humbled by the Bruins tonight.


Oh didn't you know? According to WWE Didn't You Know that they play every freaking commercial break, WWE is way more popular than the NHL, NASCAR, MLB, NFL, NBA, FIFA, PGA, UFC and the Olympics combined. That stat was based on how many people uploaded their app in five minutes.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Roman is more monotone than Orton FFS.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Wow, the females in the crowd love Reigns.

Crazy amounts.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Reigns needs to cut this twitching shit out. First this










Now he's got a little tick going on.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Rollins seems the better talker


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:lmao The fuck is up with Ambrose?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

We are live in the Bon Secours Wellness Arena in Greenville, SC. 

I'm your host Jim Ross joined along side me by Jerry the King Lawler, we have 3 hours to deliver you tonight. 


*The Undertaker theme hits*

Business is about to pick up.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Shut up Roman.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The True Believer said:


> Is it just me or does Seth Rollins' face look slightly like The Great Khali's?


Something that's never been said ever.

Is Reigns trying to cut a hate-filled promo or get Evolution's panties off?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

something about reigns really annoys me. hope he falls off the ladder.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

And people say he sucks on the mic.....


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

BELIEVE IN REIGNS! :lol


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Ambrose is so good on the mic


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

Is the concept of Payback that they do the same feuds as happened at the last PPV only with different winners?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Roman is slowly improving on the mic.. hopefully he follows suit in the ring. If we can get all three up there the Shield will be one of the greatest factions to have ever existed.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Reigns sucks so bad... He will be a great WWE star. :vince5


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Reigns is getting better, still a long way to go but better. Ambrose and Rollins are great damn good on the mic though


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reigns is so awful on the mic.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

What the fuck. Making it all about Reigns...


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I thought it was believe in the shield.


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

Fuck Reigns. He;s gotten better in ring but jesus he is so wooden not the mic.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Nice Shield promo


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

believe in the shield


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Reigns adopting individualism it seems.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

I SEE THE LINE IN THE SAND...


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Evolution arrives.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

it seems like one of them is gonna turn on the shield. doesn't it?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh, Shield going right on the hunt!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: we got a fight.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Amber B said:


> What kind of blasphemous comment is this?!


I don't know why but it does.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Orton in that black suit :wall


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Some very complicated limo paperwork there.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Good promos from The Shield.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Reigns is running, he'll be gassed before he gets to the limo :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Dam Orton looks good with clothes on


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Man the crowd is hot tonight


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

Orton looking swarveeeeeee in that suit


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Hey it's Finlay! Woo!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Was that Joey Styles?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

FUCKING LOVE THIS


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

The Shield... never break them up please...


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Wow....Finlay's still in the WWE?


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Sheild chasing them down :mark:


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Watch the tie, Reigns. WATCH THE TIE.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"We've got a PIER 6 BRAWL here. BAH GAWD!"

:jr


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

The cheers for HHH being laid out :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What kind of weak ass jumping is that? :ti


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Finlay sighting!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Dat Finlay cameo.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

If JR was announcing now ffs...


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Finlay always used to break fights :lmao


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Looks like a decent crowd tonight.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

lol nice backstage ass kicking. 

this theme song is abysmal.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That was cool, don't see a lot of backstage brawls anymore.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

omfg Finlay!


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

Batista's already gassed!


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Brandough said:


> Wow....Finlay's still in the WWE?


Aye he is a trainer at the moment I believe


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Reigns is no worse than Bryan on the mic honestly. 

SHit if you want really bad look at Cesaro who's genuinely terrible when speaking.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fuck Cena. Usos should be teaming with...uh...anyone else. Literally, anyone else.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Awful crowd tonight. Where is it?


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Why are we getting rematches of the smackdown main events on raw?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

RVD still collecting that weed money. Ain't mad at him


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

RVD vs Swagger next


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

WoWoWoKID said:


> Orton looking swarveeeeeee in that suit


:faint:

Orton looks good in anything:yum:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The Slow Fucking Show vs. Lisping Biff Tannen. Barnburner.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Nicky Midss said:


> lol nice backstage ass kicking.
> 
> this theme song is abysmal.


:HA


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

DudeLove669 said:


> Reigns is no worse than Bryan on the mic honestly.
> 
> SHit if you want really bad look at Cesaro who's genuinely terrible when speaking.


Bryan shows emotion. Reigns is a fucking robot.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

RVD!!!

Roman was incredibly bland btw.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Commercial already fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

hng13 said:


> Why are we getting rematches of the smackdown main events on raw?


Looks like a filler Raw tonight.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Why did the prick Reigns say "Believe in me"? 

Oh, and more lazy booking! Great.


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow, so started with Shield and Evolution again...bet the show's going to finish with...wait for it....Shield and Evolution. People accuse Seth MacFarlane of repeating the living shit out of his shows...maybe that criticism should be directed at WWE?


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hype went up when they left the ring. After that point, everyone knew business about to pick up. Epic! Now. I'm back to normal because I saw John Cena. -_-'


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I liked seeing Cesaro against RVD last week live in person, but eh, it was decent as fuck IRL, so I could only imagine Swagger. :lmao


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

TaylorFitz said:


> Finlay sighting!


former Television Champion Fit Finlay?


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

"Believe in me"?

Man, fuck that. Why cant the WWE wait a bit longer before making it completely about Roman?


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

Beautiful starting.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Rollins has become actually quite good on the Mic now, he's improved so much


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Can't wait to see those epic promos between Reigns & Bryan in the future. :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

That was a great opening :clap


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Where is Raw tonight? The crowd is pretty awful


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

@ people who watch smackdown in 2014
:ti


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

truelove said:


> Rollins has become actually quite good on the Mic now, he's improved so much


I agree. I still think Ambrose is the best though, there's no denying that.

Reigns is okay, though.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Clique said:


> RVD still collecting that weed money. Ain't mad at him


Can you blame him? :lol


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

If this Raw is going to be nothing but rematches then fuck this.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

This better not be a two on two...


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

When are they just gonna give up on Swagger?


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

:lel. No surprise the same Reigns haters here are shitting on his promo. That promo was epic and probably the best one Reigns has cut yet. Rollins was pretty horrible and awkward, and Ambrose was good.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Bag of weed on a pole match


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

The fuck cut in during a promo?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

mattheel said:


> "Believe in me"?
> 
> Man, fuck that. Why cant the WWE wait a bit longer before making it completely about Roman?


That's going to be his generic babyface catchphrase


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Don't be a lemon Zeb


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> The Slow Fucking Show vs. Lisping Biff Tannen. Barnburner.


Killed me with Lisping Biff Tannen lmao :ti


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ehh... Piss break already?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> I agree. I still think Ambrose is the best though, there's no denying that.
> 
> 
> 
> Reigns is okay, though.



I'll deny that. He sounds like a dickhead who got one too many swirlies in high school and now just rambles a bunch of shit. Rollins at least sounds coherent and righteous.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

They can't even let us have Swagger's music before making him job to RVD, come the fuck on, WWE.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Zeb for President 2016


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

LET'S GO COLTER, CLAP CLAP CLAP!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Zeb still gets dat heat.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

ryzombie619 said:


> Wow, so started with Shield and Evolution again...bet the show's going to finish with...wait for it....Shield and Evolution. People accuse Seth MacFarlane of repeating the living shit out of his shows...maybe that criticism should be directed at WWE?


People already criticise WWE for that


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AyrshireBlue said:


> Bag of weed on a pole match


RVD's got that one in the bag, then. No pun intended.


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

LVblizzard said:


> Where is Raw tonight? The crowd is pretty awful


God, everybody always says this. If the show didn't suck...the crowd wouldn't suck. You react to what you're given. You go to a concert and the band sucks, do you cheer? Not really. You go to a basketball game and your team sucks, are you excited? Not really. You gotta have an exciting show to get a good reaction from the crowd.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

For those asking raw is in South Carolina. So I expect a very pro-cena crowd unfortunately


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Rose isn't English though


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

LVblizzard said:


> Where is Raw tonight? The crowd is pretty awful


 We are live in the Bon Secours Wellness Arena in Greenville, SC :jr


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Zeb's deportation list :lmao Aww man they are actually making Adam Rose English, his accent is god awful


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

Opening segment reminded me of TNA :O


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

I love Zeb :lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> @ people who watch smackdown in 2014
> :ti


:lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Got to agree with Zeb here.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Reigns next intro song


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Didn't he just ask the people to sit on their hands? lol


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Paul Heyman need to take notes from Zeb


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So RVD is just laying back while this is going on? lol.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

When Zeb mentioned Rose's name he got a pretty big pop, lol.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

This isn't getting over for shit.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Jinder Mahal?


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

This Adam Rose shit.

:moyes1


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Adam Rose is feuding with Swagger now?


----------



## SuperDanielBryan (Mar 23, 2014)

Can this Adam Rose clown just go away?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

World's Best said:


> I'll deny that.


Well, you can go ahead and be wrong then.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Can Cena please bury this Rose guy? Please? Can it be a make a wish request?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Nobody gave a shit last week and so they do it again. Just like Jack Swagger for the past 8 years.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Did anyone see that "Sketchy ******* 3:16" sign? :lol


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I hate Adam Rose's face.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Zeb for President 2016


A black man in his 50s to a man in his 60s. (Y)


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

Zeb Colter is gold, who the hell is Adam rose?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

rlly this is the fruitiest lamest gimmick ive seen in a while. the annoying levels sky rocket for me


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Captain America chicks.


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

cringing so hard at this adam rose gimmick


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Ergh his fucking face is so annoying!!


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Crowd being lemons?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

HEY!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Most Pit!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

DoubtGin said:


>


:lol

They look like fucking lawyers on the way to court


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Adam Rose & entourage is getting over in South Carolina like a stale fart


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Someone needs to throw molotov cocktails at that party.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I heard Zack Ryder is bunny can anyone confirm or deny this?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

I fucking hate this guy.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Rvd to be invited to the party he's got the weed to offer.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow, the silence is deafening

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chris32482 (Mar 4, 2010)

I like Colter and Swagger. Too bad Swagger never wins a damn match.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Oddities reference only JBL


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

All that hate for Rose is hilarious :lol


----------



## vRevolution (Jan 5, 2014)

Annnnnnd Adam Rose interrupts...... shit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Have to admit this is a pretty catchy tune.


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

Why would they rip off Russell Brand lol? He sucks in real life anyway.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Why does his theme start with a indian like tune? It takes way to long to get going.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This is so stupid it's hilarious. :lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Jack Thwagger ain't going to like this.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Damn, JBL, took the words out of my mouth The Oddities


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

cookiepuss said:


> :lel. No surprise the same Reigns haters here are shitting on his promo. That promo was epic and probably the best one Reigns has cut yet. Rollins was pretty horrible and awkward, and Ambrose was good.


FACT.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> I heard Zack Ryder is bunny can anyone confirm or deny this?


He said he wasn't.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm sorry Thwagger.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Swagger been on that good shit again?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

kokepepsi said:


> @ people who watch smackdown in 2014
> :ti


You can say that about Raw these days, too. Sadly.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Well that sucked


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

RVD with that win


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Best RVD/Swagger match you could possibly have!


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Prays for Austin's music to hit and stunner the fuck out of the whole party.

PS: that segment was awful.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:HA Swagger


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Is this what RVD always sees?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

fpalm
so much crap.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

rip Thwagger


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

What's the point of this shit feud? fpalm Seriously is the name Creative Team meant to be ironic or something


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

:lmao

:lmao

Where is my girl Thwagger at?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I love Adam Rose's entrance.. but then I enjoyed it in NXT. Hopefully they just get the balance between this and the point he flips and can tear you apart right...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thwagger having a seizure right now :lmao :lmao

Leo Kruger fucking sucks btw.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I hate this Adam Rose shit


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

cookiepuss said:


> :lel. No surprise the same Reigns haters here are shitting on his promo. That promo was epic and probably the best one Reigns has cut yet. Rollins was pretty horrible and awkward, and Ambrose was good.


I think you're mixing up 'Got your panties wet' with actual promo cutting.


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

Three men WOAT commentary team FTW.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

any chance this gimmick had has died with cole. just go away...


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Soz thwagger 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

RVD hoping Adam Rose has some Weed in his Bus


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank god for that job


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Is RVD going to be bringing his stash to the party?


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Ehhh fuck this guy


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

WHAT IN THE HELL


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

Can't believe RVD just squashed Swagger in what like 10 seconds? wow.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

oh Swagger :lol

This Adam Rose gimmick is awful. Laughably bad


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Are you absolutely fucking kidding me? Get this shit off my TV.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

When's he actually going to wrestle?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The only time this will be acceptable is when Brock Lesnar kills each and every one of these douchebags.

Even RVD, stoner king, thinks this is stupid.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

LOL Even rvd is like....fuck this shit


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh and fuck RVD I guess he only gets 4 secs of his music, back to this assclown.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Big Dog said:


> Why does his theme start with a indian like tune? It takes way to long to get going.


Yeah that's weird that they have the sittar at the start.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Cole stop seriously


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:ti Swagger.

God, this Rose character has jumped the shark already. fpalm


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I always look for NXT Guys / Indy Wrestlers among Adam Rose's posse but I can never find them.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Theme tune aside, people kept telling me yeah Adam Rose will be great.

I said he wouldn't. I still say he wont be. I hope I'm wrong but so far...nope!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

RVD is a rosebud! :lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Even RVD didn't wanna stand with him


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Someone gif Cole jumping up and down like a retard with JBL's disapproval face.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

A former World Heavyweight Champion and a big guy like that just lost so hilariously. I love it.

So now they have the biggest hippie in the WWE joining Rose's crew for one night. Accurate.

Paige vignette. :mark: She's next.


----------



## z1co80 (Dec 23, 2011)

This Adam Rose is fucking unbearable.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Wtf just happened


----------



## SuperDanielBryan (Mar 23, 2014)

Is Adam Rose going to get a push since Michael Sam became the first openly gay football player? Does Vince want to push a gay character on us or what?


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Already done tonight


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

LigerJ81 said:


> RVD hoping Adam Rose has some Weed in his Bus


More than weed on that bus


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cole and Lawler automatically make everything uncool. 

Oh hey! They are actually giving Paige mic time!


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

God, I hate this Adam Rose gimmick :lol


----------



## Chris32482 (Mar 4, 2010)

:lol at JBL's Oddities reference. Worst stable of all time.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Wow. Actually showing some backstory for Paige. Something they SHOULD have done weeks ago.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

What is the point of these Paige promos? We know who the fuck she is now.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

About fucking time they put some effort into putting Paige over instead of just doing pointless match after pointless match


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Paige is so damn attractive oh my god I'd suck a fart out her butt


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

ryzombie619 said:


> God, everybody always says this. If the show didn't suck...the crowd wouldn't suck. You react to what you're given. You go to a concert and the band sucks, do you cheer? Not really. You go to a basketball game and your team sucks, are you excited? Not really. You gotta have an exciting show to get a good reaction from the crowd.


It's not quite the same.

You'd at least cheer for your team or band at the start, until you realised a short way in that their performance sucked, then you'd start booing because you were expecting better.

A lot of these crowds seem to be turning up to these WWE shows knowing full well what to expect and just not getting into it at all from start to finish.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

So I heard Aj will be back in time for MITB, does that mean another throwaway feud for Paige at Payback?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Alicia Fox or Aksana?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

My future baby mamma Paige is next!


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Lmao, Commercial #2 and we're 20 mins in.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Good thing they told me Paige is wrestling in advance. Back to Injustice. Joker time!


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

moments like this i'm ashamed i watch wrestling.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

wish Paige would sit on my face.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Holy shit, Godzilla this week.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I wish someone would wipe her painted eyebrows off mid match.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

They're getting all of the 'piss breaks' out of the way early it seems. 

Must mean we're in store for something great like Santino/Fandango XXVII.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm really surprised of the fact that in the NXT thread everyone loves Adam, but here is like the exact opposite.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Bad News Yoshi said:


> Lmao, Commercial #2 and we're 20 mins in.


I know, nuts right? 30 minute shows usually have one commercial break the whole time.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Fuck this guy and his stupid bus..cant wait til hes jobbing on main event.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Rose is the hottest bitch in WWE right now :mark:*


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

I bet Adam Rose snorts coke off the bunny's crack.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

BarneyArmy said:


> wish Paige would sit on my face.



Hopefully she suffocates you.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

NitroMark said:


> moments like this i'm ashamed i watch wrestling.


Yet you still come here and watch every week, huh?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

LethalWeapon000 said:


> What is the point of these Paige promos? We know who the fuck she is now.


I think it was WWE way of further burying AJ Lee.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bearodactyl said:


> Alicia Fox or Aksana?


Option C. My hand.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Brandough said:


> Paige is so damn attractive oh my god I'd suck a fart out her butt


:kobe

WoW forum is down the hall, brotha.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

NitroMark said:


> moments like this i'm ashamed i watch wrestling.


Don't feel bad, this isn't wrestling.

Are you not "Sports Entertained?"


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

Honestly thought Reigns promo was ok. Now for paige, lets see how many people are masturbating profusely at this point.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> Wow. Actually showing some backstory for Paige. Something they SHOULD have done weeks ago.





El Capitano said:


> About fucking time they put some effort into putting Paige over instead of just doing pointless match after pointless match


iirc, They've shown that vignette before. Maybe it was on SmackDown, though.


LethalWeapon000 said:


> What is the point of these Paige promos? We know who the fuck she is now.


Not everyone watches NXT. *shrugs*


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Becky Lynch sighting


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

Damn these commericals get on my tits.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I don't see the issue with Adam rose's gimmick so its a bunch of 'tards dancing in costume, wrestling doesn't have to be srs bidness the whole show ya know


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

If she faces Rosa Mendez. :lmao


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

alrudd said:


> Fuck this guy and his stupid bus..cant wait til hes jobbing on main event.


If he actually came out in the bus, it would be awesome. This like 10 people "exotic express" fucking blows right now.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

So now its going to be John Cena going 1 on 1 with Bray Wyatt on RAW June 2nd after Payback PPV.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

kurtmangled said:


> Honestly thought Reigns promo was ok. Now for paige, lets see how many people are masturbating profusely at this point.


I agree.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Exotic Express....


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes Bo Dallas!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

BOLIEVE


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

When is bo joining the main roster anyway?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BO LEAVE


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Paige, Paige and more Paige. Thank you, come again. Literally, BOOM.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

ROLLINS said:


> Option C. My hand.


lol I meant who will Paige be facing.. :jarule


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

I Bolieve.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Waffelz said:


> Becky Lynch sighting


It was great seeing her.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Titantron botch

EDIT: Maybe not just played her music too fast


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

I bolieve I can fly


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Just have to Bo-Lieve!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I hope Bo Dallas falls on his face during his debut, I hate this fuckwad and his overly punchable face.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

BOTCH :lmao


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

This Bo Dallas vignette would be so much funnier if everyone had his face superimposed over them


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

This is some good inspirational stuff not even going to lie.


----------



## nick05_hatch3 (Mar 17, 2014)

These bolieve vingettes get me everytime. He could be the biggest heel we've had in a while


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Paige vs Alicia Fox confirmed. (I'm not complaining).


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Man, don't get the Adam Rose hate... but then, there is that sect of fans that think everything has to be Brock level of bad ass "I kill you roar" with no other personality traits involved. If you want the bloody MMA type monster.. watch the fucking MMA please and don't make every wrestler have to fit that bullshit stereotype. 

Now saying that... they have to be careful with Rose. Use the fun weirdness but have those moments he flips, actually going all out. He's shown hints in NXT of that and I think it can work right. Likes to party.. but don't piss him off. Funny, so many here bitch and moan and cry about bland characters and we get something that is rather fresh and all you hear is more bitching and whining and moaning..... christ. Maybe I should stop coming to the WWE contemporary sections...


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

DAT Titantron botch.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Paige looks good in leather.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here comes Paige!


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Love Paige's theme, easily the best of the Divas


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Paige vs Fox again


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Alicia Fox again. More lazy booking. Fucking shambolic stuff.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

fucking fox again


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

We're stuck in a time loop folks.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Alica Fox jobbing and she know it!!!!


----------



## vRevolution (Jan 5, 2014)

Anyone see that Alicia Fox minitron botch :lol


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Alicia Fox again?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Thuganomics said:


> I'm calling it. Won't be watching, but..
> 
> Layla/Fandango vs Santino/Emma
> Paige vs Fox
> 3MB vs Los Matadores




So far, I'm 1/3 right.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Another rematch. Fantastic.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

kurtmangled said:


> Damn these commericals get on my tits.


Tell me about it.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Alicia Fox has that "Uhh, that's not going to cover a strip dance in the Champagne room with me" look.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Minitron botch. :lel


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Alicia Fox can get this 8 inch stick as well as Paige.  THREESOME LADIES


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Paige stop screaming, please.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Really starting to like Alicia.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Alicia Fox has a mic? How many years has it been since that has happened on Raw?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Alicia is so underrated.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

We saw this match already on Superstars. Damn it WWE.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Mkaaaaaaay.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hiccup of a second


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Holy shit. Diva mic time.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

How fucking lame.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Are we actually going to get a proper feud with Alicia Fox? :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

fox is fuckin great


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Alicia Fox has at least 15 seconds of mic time. Dat push.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Paige. On my TV. Life's good.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Who gave this wench a mic? - Well, at least this makes it obvious Paige is gonna kill her now.


Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Paige stop screaming, please.


She's done that forever, bro.


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

Alicia!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

You know, I actually would be down with an RVD/Adam Rose tag team. I feel like that somehow works.


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

Wouldn't mind Paige Vs Alacia Fox one more time. These two are totally awesome. 

Gotta admit though, Paige is carrying the Divas division better than AJ Lee ever did in her career.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Alicia vs Paige :mark:


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Waffelz said:


> Alicia Fox again. More lazy booking. Fucking shambolic stuff.


In B4 Santino vs Fandango again


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Alicia Fox getting dat Heat


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

Alesha thinks shes legit


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

A diva, talking on a mike, not sounding horrifying! Alicia is getting much better!


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

"Dude love is my biological father"


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Woah look at fox go!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

IMPOSSIBLE
NO 
I'M POSSIBLE


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

tAlicia Fox mic time :ti


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Is this a best of 79 series or something?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Alicia Fox is pissed!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So they couldn't do this in the UK where it would actually get a reaction?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

"Ask her!" Chris Jericho invented that


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

Looks like a race hate storyline to me.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Alicia is looking like a wrestling Rihanna.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> Man, don't get the Adam Rose hate... but then, there is that sect of fans that think everything has to be Brock level of bad ass "I kill you roar" with no other personality traits involved. If you want the bloody MMA type monster.. watch the fucking MMA please and don't make every wrestler have to fit that bullshit stereotype.
> 
> Now saying that... they have to be careful with Rose. Use the fun weirdness but have those moments he flips, actually going all out. He's shown hints in NXT of that and I think it can work right. Likes to party.. but don't piss him off. Funny, so many here bitch and moan and cry about bland characters and we get something that is rather fresh and all you hear is more bitching and whining and moaning..... christ. Maybe I should stop coming to the WWE contemporary sections...


Its what they do...its all they know, bitch, whine, complain, moan


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Alicia is good. "Ask her if she is ready!"


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Nice crowd reactions


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Paige stop screaming, please.


Paige can scream all night long :cool2


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

I forgot Alicia was even on the roster


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

DAT Paige chant. She hasn't been this over since her debut appearance.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT. OMFG OMFG


DUDE




GUYS




GUYS!!

THEY'RE ACTUALLY BUILDING A DIVAS FUED. WOW.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

This match just turned into a piss break.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Alicia being that boss bitch.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Good reaction for Paige, pretty surprised about it.

They should give her some mic time for real.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

JBL should go back to Geography class


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Nasty apron spot


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Alicia is great. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT. OMFG OMFG
> 
> 
> DUDE
> ...



:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

fox is the most well rounded diva in the company in my opinion


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

poor Alicia, she deserves so much more than she is getting.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Paige is going to pull a Daniel Bryan now.

It's not called a 'super Cena'.

It's now called a 'Daniel Bryan'.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So this is how they're sending her back to NXT huh


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Alicia is decent. I like


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Alicia Fox with those heel tactics, she's been pretty impressive recently.


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

damn paige is getting a beat down


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

This black chick is pretty cool

And paige sells just like cena


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Nice Northern Lights


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Alicia Fox is quite a good heel Diva. There seems to be too few of them, this could be a good feud.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT. OMFG OMFG
> 
> 
> DUDE
> ...


I don't think so. Will be a one night only, I'm sure.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT. OMFG OMFG
> 
> 
> DUDE
> ...


And it's between two attractive women who can wrestle.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Afnorok said:


> Wouldn't mind Paige Vs Alacia Fox one more time. These two are totally awesome.
> 
> Gotta admit though, Paige is carrying the Divas division better than AJ Lee ever did in her career.



Bro she hasn't even been on the main roster for 6 months


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

I actually want Alicia Fox to win this match (even if it's not clean), mainly because it'd be good to see an actual Diva's feud.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Alicia ain't so bad anymore! I like it!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

When did Fox become a good wrestler?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Alicia Fox is wrestling like she's in the wrong period of time.


She's fighting like Jazz and Jacqueline. I'm use to seeing my PG Diva wrestle light and stale. What's going on?


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Alicia has improved so much its amazing


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Reigns with an EXCELLENT promo today. Damn. I bought it. 

Dude's got it. 

Though he needs to find a way to endear himself to the male audience because the screaming fangirls was a little weird lol.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Lets go Paige chants :mark:


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Alicia being a sassy bitch, I approve.


----------



## SuperDanielBryan (Mar 23, 2014)

Thuganomics said:


> Paige is going to pull a Daniel Bryan now.
> 
> It's not called a 'super Cena'.
> 
> It's now called a 'Daniel Bryan'.


This.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Holy shit Alicia is nice.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Not a fan of this match structure they're doing with Paige by having her opponent beat the fuck out of her and then have her do a comeback and do SOME impactful moves, including the Scorpion Cross Lock, at the end of the match.


Y2-Jerk said:


> "Ask her!" Chris Jericho invented that


:jericho2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

shutupchico said:


> fox is the most well rounded diva in the company in my opinion


IMO that would be AJ.

AJ has it all, she is a good wrestler (not great), she is good on the mic and she is a heat magnet.

Fox may be as good as AJ in the ring, but she can't hold a candle to AJ on the mic and no one gives a crap about Fox.


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

here come the CM punk chants -.-


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Is Paige heel or face because JBL is defending her and Lawler is defending Alicia?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Paige and Fox have beat the living shit out of each other during past matches rarely see that in the usual Divas matches:lol


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

LOL at Cole calling Paige AJ


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Thuganomics said:


> Paige is going to pull a Daniel Bryan now.
> 
> It's not called a 'super Cena'.
> 
> It's now called a 'Daniel Bryan'.


There's a big difference between Bryan and Cena. Give Bryan 10+ more title reigns for the next decade, then we can talk.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Alicia hasn't been bad in years. People just didn't care to acknowledge it.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Fuck me, Alicia Fox has one move.

How can you build a feud after you've already beaten sad person countless times?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Clique said:


> Alicia is decent. I like


Her, Naomi and Cameron can start up an all black female stable.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

judging by the sounds she's making, paige likes a little pain.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Way to sell that move. "Uhhhh. Euhhhh. Ahhh."


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

That Moan. :lenny:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> Alicia Fox is wrestling like she's in the wrong period of time.
> 
> 
> She's fighting like Jazz and Jacqueline. I'm use to seeing my PG Diva wrestle light and stale. What's going on?


Yeah, she needs to stop. She's gonna get released tomorrow, imo.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The cheap shot is the best shot --- Bobby Heenan*


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

this needs to be a long feud


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SuperDanielBryan said:


> This.


Only if Bryan has those comebacks for about 10 years straight will he be close to Cena in that regard.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Has Alicia Fox always had this heel personality?


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

Alicia Fox is GOAT.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Alicia hasn't been bad in years. People just didn't care to acknowledge it.



I've said that forever. People are just finally starting to notice she's not just lame ass jobber material.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

ONE MOVE


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Alicia Fox is terrible


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Thuganomics said:


> Paige is going to pull a Daniel Bryan now.
> 
> It's not called a 'super Cena'.
> 
> It's now called a 'Daniel Bryan'.




:HHH2​


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

That moan turned me on.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What in the actual fuck?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

That finish was absolute garbage.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

...wow


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Cole: Lets not forget she cheap shot her before the match began
JBL: Wah, wah, wah, she was looking right at her. 
Cole: okay.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

VRsick said:


> When did Fox become a good wrestler?


Years ago, even on the mic she's been decent for a long period of time.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Well.... Okay...


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

I went for a piss, come back and this is still going on?

Fox better win!

Seriously? Paige getting that Cena booking.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

She just won with one fucking move
Thats bullshit


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*What a TERRIBLE finisher. *


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I agree with whoever said Paige's match structure, win out of nowhere routine sucks


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Well, atleast the Paige Turner wasn't botched.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

That match got Alicia Fox way more over than Paige :ti


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Wow... Paige's victory was really ala Cena, pretty bad.


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

lmao weird finish! looked like it hurt foxes head!


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

DashingRKO said:


> Her, Naomi and Cameron can start up an all black female stable.


The can be the female version of the MVP, Lashley and Kenny King stable on TNA lol


----------



## vRevolution (Jan 5, 2014)

Paige really needs to knock it off with the screaming.


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

Wanted Alicia to win :/


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Nice... Alicia should remain heel and continue doing that. Imagine that with AJ, Paige, Emma (santino free), and Natty before the other NXT call ups. Man.. this could be good......


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

the hell


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Alica seems to be getting a bit of heat!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

:lmao dis woman crackin out


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Diet Soda. Punk return confirmed.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

LOL AT ALICIA FREAKING THE FUCK OUT!!!!!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Bitch going crazy :ti


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Paige is the Wonder Woman to Cena's Superman.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

That referee must have a thing for Paige.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao I can't even breathe.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:lol

Alicia flipping her shit


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

This is the diva you are giving a push to...

Have a Foxy day


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

What the fuck is this? A segment? For divas?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Good god, I got a boner from that.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I THINK THIS IS GOING SOMEWHERE :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Alicia is an awesome heel.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

lol she just sprayed soda on like 10 people


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Every Paige match has Paige dominated for 99% of the match, until she hits a finisher and wins.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Haha, JBL Running away from fox got near here :lol

Takes the man's hat too! :lol


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

oh shit, she just wrecked JBL's tablet hahahaha :lmao


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

ALICIA WITH DAT HEEL WORK
HOLY FUCK MAN.
THIS IS SOME GOOD SHIT RIGHT HERE.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

She seems upset. :lol


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Commentator Team to triple Powerbomb Alicia through the table.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Lol what?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

....and i still don't care about the Divas.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

BOSS BITCH.
YASSSSSSS


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Someone control her, she's actually just sprayed JBL and some crowd with some red bull or something.

The uncontrollable little minx.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Holy shit keep walking like that Alicia somebody gif that


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Well this is odd booking


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Da' hell is this? :lol


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

That's it. Alicia Fox should be the one to dethrone Paige. She really deserves the Diva's Title.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm digging Alicia Fox's attitude. Gone Girl.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Alicia's that bitch :lmao


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Someone get a GIF of ALicia mushing the ring bell guy


----------



## SuperDanielBryan (Mar 23, 2014)

Not gonna lie, Alicia looks pretty good with that hat.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hahaha what the fuck is this? :lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

She just needs a thick black dick to calm her down. So then she can go steal the mans house, car, and well.. everything else.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Alicia is a great heel. Love that attitude of hers.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

LMAO JBLS FACE


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

best Divas segment since ...........


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Dat was cool.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

I guess they don't have much planned for tonight.


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

Yet another boring Divas match...Paige is gorgeous, but she's not impressing me at all. Here's to another shit RAW everyone!


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

: Great acting :


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Alicia is really sexy when she's mad......


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I love this Alicia Fox


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The aftermath was better than the match. Amazing.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Alicia Fox is So Hard


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Bullshit ending. But I am jumping on the Alicia bandwagon. She is really, really good. And her post match tirade, one of the best diva segments in a while.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Paige is already annoying


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

"The Demon Kane"

... :lmao :lmao :lmao For some reason, I can't not laugh at that.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Alicia looks yummy with that cowboy hat lol


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

At least she looks way better wearing that hat than JBL does.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

So one move and its over?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:ti @ "A real life horror story".


RyanPelley said:


> Way to sell that move. "Uhhhh. Euhhhh. Ahhh."


I'd like to see you be in that hold and not do those noises. unk2

That was selling.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Thuganomics said:


> She just needs a thick black dick to calm her down. So then she can go steal the mans house, car, and well.. everything else.


:ti


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Every non-Total Divas diva is entertaining in some capacity (sans Summer). Imagine that?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Always hate the divas shit but that was really fun

Give that black chick all the straps!!!!


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Its the Cole 'Demon' drinking game.

DRINK!


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

My fucking god, I thought that was a pointless Cena win for a second, but then turns out it's all part of getting Alicia over. Thank Christ that had some kind of purpose...


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

:lmao :lmao :lmao that was fucking great. 

JBL's face :ti


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Alicia deserves a damn title reign she is great.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I mark for Fox now.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Can we just end this shitty B movie horror shit


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Alicia a better heel than AJ man.

Shit. Give her the title.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Wtf Fox :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Suffering through the worst finisher in WWE is worth the aftermath here*


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

ryzombie619 said:


> Yet another boring Divas match...Paige is gorgeous, but she's not impressing me at all. Here's to another shit RAW everyone!


Shut the fuck up.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Just stupid. The match ending, her wig getting in her face nonstop, the acting.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Alright let's keep a counter, Cole has said 'Demon Kane" once tonight.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

ryzombie619 said:


> Yet another boring Divas match...Paige is gorgeous, but she's not impressing me at all. Here's to another shit RAW everyone!


match was farrrrrrrrrr from boring


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

World's Best said:


> Alicia is really sexy when she's mad......


You ain't neva lied. I've never found her attracted, but she was sexy as fugg just now! :mark:


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Ya know.. Alicia Fox is pretty hot and when she's angry.. Damn.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

StraightYesSociety said:


> : Great acting :


Better than Brie


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

So Alicia is actually getting a character now?


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Alicia was great!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

lel

You can't make this Bryan/Kane shit badass, WWE. Stop trying. :ti


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I have a sneaking suspicion that Alicia took that freak-out a little farther than she was scripted to. No way would JBL let her take his hat and no way the announcers are happy with her spraying soda all over their table.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

DudeLove669 said:


> Every Paige match has Paige dominated for 99% of the match, until she hits a finisher and wins.


:hogan2


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

SuperDanielBryan said:


> Not gonna lie, Alicia looks pretty good with that hat.


no one thinks you're lying. She does.


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> The aftermath was better than the match. Amazing.


No kidding.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Alicia deserve it all. :wall


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> Alicia a better heel than AJ man.
> 
> Shit. Give her the title.


*Agreed and it's not even close.*


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Brie's cheesy screaming again :lmao


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh god, please don't let this injury be true fpalm


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Saw some requests for gifs, I'll make those Alicia Fox ones tomorrow morning when I have access to some HD footage of the match.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

I thought Bryan was injured? Announcers have not mentioned anything about it.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Are Daniel and Brie gonna hire Mr. Hughes or what?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

dat horror music :lmao


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

oh shit son theres a demon in the car


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The music. :lmao


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Imagine having sex with Brie Bella if she made noises like that constantly.

As fit as she is, no thanks.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

DudeLove669 said:


> Every Paige match has Paige dominated for 99% of the match, until she hits a finisher and wins.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Daniel BRyan-WWE champion/Master Mechanic/Demon Slayer.

Also talented with the Magic Bullet blender.


----------



## Stone CM Rollins (Jan 7, 2014)

Alicia Fox should've won that match. She was dominating and then Paige does one move and wins. Boo hiss, These stage matches sucks at least let them both put up a fight instead of one person dominating and then loses. I have not been impressed with none of matches I have seen of Paige so far.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That fucking scream from Brie...holy FUCK!!! fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

genocide_cutter said:


> So one move and its over?


Seems to be how all of Paige's matches are recently. She's not keeping me interested in anything she's involved in because of it.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

God, how many more times do we have to hear Brie screech!! :lol


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Mikestarko said:


> So Alicia is actually getting a character now?


Nah just today

Also, that Kane/Bryan recap is horrible and stupid.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Christ I've seen better acting in porn films


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

kind of sad that what Alicia did is the most interesting thing to happen in the divas division in a while


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

jesus they couldnt get a better picture of kane?


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

That music :lol


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Looks like the injury stuff is true, this title reign has been a nightmare :[


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

We should play "Demon Kane drinking game". Twice the shoot if Stephanie says bastard or bitch! :vince5


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I hope they understand that Alicia can't carry Paige forever! Alicia was just awesome after the match, i just wished she stood on JBL's hat before she left! OMG! So happy for her. I heard no lies when she said "I'm championship material"! Hopefully this actually leads to something!


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

but how they going to keep Cena booking Paige?


----------



## Broddie (Dec 10, 2012)

Alicia Fox adding some personality to the pissbreak division.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Alicia Fox's attitude now is amazing. Paige is hot as fuck but doesn't seem to interest me in the ring..but i'll still watch for her sexiness lol


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Alicia Fox might have the segment of the night for me.

The fuck did I just say?


----------



## Klein Helmer (Mar 25, 2014)

Jesus Christ.

It's one thing to run a bad segment (Kane/Brie thing from last week), but it's another entirely to replay it night after night after it's been *UNIVERSALLY* panned by the fans.

It's like they refuse to admit it was laughable and totally ineffective.

What's up with that?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

VRsick said:


> jesus they couldnt get a better picture of kane?


You didn't like Kane's Revolting Blob impression?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> The aftermath was better than the match. Amazing.


Everything except for Paige was the best part of the whole segment, which is sad, 'cause it looks to me the whole point of that was to make Paige more over, which it did imo, but if anything it made her look like she got a fluke win because she only got one move in & it was over. If anything it made Alicia Fox look more impressive.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Bryan's momentum is well and truly being killed by this feud.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

_The Demon_ Kane :lol the same Kane who was continually beaten by the likes of Rey and Del Rio. Awful acting from Brie and Steph, worse than Hollyoaks acting. Feel sorry for Bryan involved in this shitty storyline and looking rather weak.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

The booking right now is so bad. I bet they give us Paige/Fox at Payback.

And why they're making Paige a shitty underdog, getting beat down just to end up winning I don't know. Complete opposite of her on nxt.

It's really embarrassing, to be honest.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

I think the injury is true the way they just addressed Bryan coming out to talk to us.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

If the injury thing is true they should just redo the Austin storyline when he hurt his neck.

Have Vince or HHH/Steph come out and tell DB that they can't let him wrestle because of Dr's orders. See how long the can milk that for.

if it was Kane who injured him, they need to stop him from wrestling, I called it a few weeks ago with this stupid dangerous tombstones esp. the one on the table, that he is going to break DBs neck if he isn't careful.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> We should play "Demon Kane drinking game". Twice the shoot if Stephanie says bastard or bitch! :vince5


Pint down in one if Cole mentions the WWE app/network at the same time. :mark:


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> We should play "Demon Kane drinking game". Twice the shoot if Stephanie says bastard or bitch! :vince5


:lmao I'm in.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

xRedx said:


> but how they going to keep Cena booking Paige?


WWE knows no other way to build somebody up anymore.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Alicia Fox might have the segment of the night for me.
> 
> The fuck did I just say?


Fuckery is a fickle mistress. 

Wearing JBL's hat.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

If Brie wasn't apart of this storyline. Then just MAYBE this feud wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

Why they keep doing this to Paige? This kind of matches makes her look extremely weak. 

Also i love Alicia Fox, she really shined tonight.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

people blaming paige for 1 move finish?.

It's not her fucking fault, she put up multiple 30+ min matches with divas, watch her on NXT, the girl can go for ages, she works better then anybody.

Gimme a long foxx paige feud


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Okay I just watched the Bryan/Brie and Kane angle from last week. It wasn't as bad as many have made it out to be. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Wow Alicia Fox her acting is great. I could see her being champion too.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank god no Brie.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Waffelz said:


> The booking right now is so bad. I bet they give us Paige/Fox at Payback.
> 
> And why they're making Paige a shitty underdog, getting beat down just to end up winning I don't know. Complete opposite of her on nxt.
> 
> It's really embarrassing, to be honest.


It really is cringing. It only made Alicia Fox look good.


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

Is Demon Kane a ratings draw?


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Way to skip out on entrances the FUCK!!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Hey! We missed his entrance!


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

Alicia Fox tonight...:yum:

I remembered when she wished everyone a Fooxxxxy christmas...lol


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Finally, back from pissbreak. The true use of divas matches.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Dat jobber entrance tho


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

This injury is legit isn't it?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

DB Jobber entrance lol


----------



## Klein Helmer (Mar 25, 2014)

Paige seems cool, but what the fuck?

Her devastating, one hitter quitter finishing maneuver is a fucking ankle pick?


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

Did Dee-Bry just get a jobber entrance lol ?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

It's official. There's no such thing as a jobber entrance, it's ALL about the commercials. See Daniel Bryan 30 seconds ago.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

DANIEL BRYAN GETS A HALF TELEVISED ENTRANCE? This. Company.

:maury


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

MY HUSBANDO. 

I LOVE YOU DBRY :bryan


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Everyone but RVD & Paige got jobber entrances :lol


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

Bryan coming out without Brie. Good sign already....unless the camera cuts to Kane backstage....


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Shocked that they even continue to include Brie in this storyline. They should hire a Brie stand-in...


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Fucking jobber entrance for our champion? Fuck WWE.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

BarneyArmy said:


> Thank god no Brie.


Wait until Kane chases her in the back.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

When i see someone in their 20's with a replica belt, part of me dies a little inside


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Skipped DB's entrance?

Inb4 OMGZ He's BURIED etc.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Bryan is here 


:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

DONT DO THIS


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

first time Daniel Bryan talked since winning the belts at WrestleMania no?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Dopeeey said:


> Wow Alicia Fox her acting is great. I could see her being champion too.


LOL, is that a joke? She's supposed to be angry, yet was cracking a smile the entire time while not knowing what the hell to do.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

This man is fucking over.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:lol

I've seen better acting coming from fucking Ian Beale...Please just don't keep dragging Brie she sucks as an actress


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Buried Cena


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

Why is Mick Foley on DBry's shirt?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bryan with the shot at Cena.

:lmao


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> When i see someone in their 20's with a replica belt, part of me dies a little inside


You wish you could afford one without overdrafting.

:brodgers


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Don't know where this promo is going lol


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Bad For Business said:


> When i see someone in their 20's with a replica belt, part of me dies a little inside


Jealousy


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

What was the Cena line?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:ti The fuck is up with some people in the crowd?

"Thats what it feels like to be John Cena!" :lmao THAT WAS GOLD.


PunkShoot said:


> people blaming paige for 1 move finish?.
> 
> It's not her fucking fault, she put up multiple 30+ min matches with divas, watch her on NXT, the girl can go for ages, she works better then anybody.
> 
> Gimme a long foxx paige feud


I'm not blaming Paige at all, if you read my posts.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

RM Dandy said:


> You wish you could afford one without overdrafting.
> 
> :brodgers


:lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

This crowd needs to go back to the bar for 3-4 hours and then come back and try to be a Raw audience. Or stop reading the fucking bible.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That was pretty funny

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

That "no" chant got got stamped out quick. Good line by Bryan tho


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Wait until Kane chases her in the back.


I really don't want to hear her scream again :no:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Dammit Bryan no!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh fuck. Bryan acknowledging Cena reactions? Beating odds?

He's Cena 2.0!!!


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> The booking right now is so bad. I bet they give us Paige/Fox at Payback.
> 
> And why they're making Paige a shitty underdog, getting beat down just to end up winning I don't know. Complete opposite of her on nxt.
> 
> It's really embarrassing, to be honest.


Shortly before Paige was called up, I read a story about WWE really focusing on teaching NXT faces to be underdogs. They were really hyping how to wrestle like an underdog but have one move that can turn a match. Then, Paige gets called up and that's what we get. I wonder if that's how guys like Sami Zayn will be when they get called up too.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

This guy is flopping.. You only can see the crowd losing their minds just to see him talk..


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Klein Helmer said:


> Jesus Christ.
> 
> It's one thing to run a bad segment (Kane/Brie thing from last week), but it's another entirely to replay it night after night after it's been *UNIVERSALLY* panned by the fans.
> 
> ...


I hate that theyve made Kane targeting Brie apart of the feud,
as theyll have Bryan in stupid situations trying to protect his wife.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

mattheel said:


> Shocked that they even continue to include Brie in this storyline. They should hire a Brie stand-in...


Nikki

:troll


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> :lol
> 
> I've seen better acting coming from fucking Ian Beale...Please just don't keep dragging Brie she sucks as an actress


Grant and Phil to kidnap Brie :mark:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

If this was the Attitude Era, Daniel Bryan would be the target of Steve Austin, The Undertaker, Kane, Dude Love, HBK


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Bryan showing emotion with this 'uphill' battle shit. :HHH2


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

I can never hate Daniel Bryan even if he goes super cena for the next couple years for the simple fact he's literally the best wrestler in the world and the dues he's paid. But his title run is becoming really underwhelming and disappointing to the point I'm nearly not interested anymore.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This guys is TURRIBLE! Absolutely turrible!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

ROLLINS said:


> Bryan with the shot at Cena.
> 
> :lmao


That was awesome. He truly doesn't give a fuck and he was aware that many fans would turn on him when he finally got his big break.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I don't like what it sounds like they're setting up for...


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

This promo is sooooooooo boring


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Horrible time to leave...woooow


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Its Zack Ryder and Eve Torres all over again


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh man, the news is true....


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

DBry dropping the titles.


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

He's giving up the title.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Hes injured fuck


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

THE FUCKING INJURY IS TRUE.

NO. NO.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

LethalWeapon000 said:


> Jealousy


Actually i'm ashamed of/for them.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

DashingRKO said:


> I really don't want to hear her scream again :no:


I do!


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

.....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> IMO that would be AJ.
> 
> AJ has it all, she is a good wrestler (not great), she is good on the mic and she is a heat magnet.
> 
> Fox may be as good as AJ in the ring, but she can't hold a candle to AJ on the mic and no one gives a crap about Fox.


right, aj was in my head when i typed that out, she's obviously the other 1, but i find alicia more entertaining, better wrestler, and hotter. aj is kinda annoying, overacts, and isn't quite as good as people say she is in my opinion. she's still #2 in my opinion.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

oh fuck no man. not like this


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh shit!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

That random guy booing :lmao :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This sounds like Edge's retirement speech

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Damn that injury is real


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The title is vacated


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

vacate title!! CENA WINSLOL.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

NO. NO. NO. NO. NO.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Fuck, injury kinda confirmed.


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

Bryan is so awful on the mic, isn't he? Just as worse as Reigns.

And...uhh...terrible.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Fuck fuck fuck...


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

This is what happens to B+ WWE Champions


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Fire friggen Kane

It was a bad idea to give that idiot this feud and now he injured daniel bryan.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Is D. Bryan going to forfeit the belt. Dude has been the most absentee champion ever.


----------



## Chris32482 (Mar 4, 2010)

Poe7 said:


> Imagine having sex with Brie Bella if she made noises like that constantly.
> 
> As fit as she is, no thanks.


I gotta say, I think I could pull through. :draper2


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Sounds like a retirement?


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

Don't even like Bryan at all, but i feel really really bad for him right now.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> That was awesome. He truly doesn't give a fuck and he was aware that many fans would turn on him when he finally got his big break.


Well, to be fair, some of us never "loved" him.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

his career is gonna take a huge hit


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Wow, this is shocking. Hoping for a speedy recovery for Daniel Bryan. Such a damn shame his reign had to end like this. So sad.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

BAH GAWD, VACANT IS THE NEW WWE WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

You hypocrites shit on Reigns and wish him to fail because of his mic work yet I don't see the same complaints for Bryan...


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Bryan is about to forfeit the title


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Ah man this is shit. Just more bad shit lumped on the little guy just as his time on top is starting. Let's hope they don't "Ziggler" him


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Xiao said:


> Grant and Phil to kidnap Brie :mark:


:lol

Maybe Peggy Mitchell could slap some acting talent into brie


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Damn, Bryan looks really unhappy right now. 

But the crowd is still with him.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Is this injury legit????


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SuperDanielBryan (Mar 23, 2014)

So let's vacate those titles!!!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Is this a storyline?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

It's likely legit because the dirt sheets reported it before the show.

I DON'T FUCKING WANT BRYAN TO GO. HE'S MY ONLY REASON FOR WATCHING WWE RIGHT NOW!


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Wait wtf bryan got injured?


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

is he gunna vacate the titles :O


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Jesus.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

OH MY FUCKING GOD.

Fuck this. No reason to watch without Bryan and Punk.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

A) Is this injury legit????

B) How did it happen?!? I mean when did it happen?!?!


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Too much filibustering.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Terrible promo, but he actually did a very good job of finishing it off.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Damn man


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Blah blah blah


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So he gets to keep the title?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

What a lame "I'm leaving for a little while" speech.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

DudeLove669 said:


> You hypocrites shit on Reigns and wish him to fail because of his mic work yet I don't see the same complaints for Bryan...


lol this isn't a promo numbnuts.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Is the title vacant no then?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Please stay away! 

Naw, you can come back... but just come back to the mid-card when you do. Please and thank you!


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Damn this the worst possible time to have to leave. Is he vacating the title?


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

WHY COULDN'T IT HAPPEN TO CENA


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

No punk or Bryan....WWE is about to fall into shit


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Hope he doesn't vacate the titles, don't want another case of Cenawinslol


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

I wonder what they will do with the titles now, most of the other top guys are involved in other storylines


----------



## Sin Samuray (Jul 5, 2013)

DB out here cutting a CM Punk-esque 15-minute promo.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

And your new WWE World Heavyweight Champion, Batista!!! lol.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Vacate the title you Goat.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

The Steven Seagal said:


> Don't even like Bryan at all, but i feel really really bad for him right now.



This


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Lost his smile etc

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

As long as they don't make him forfeit the titles he's probably fine.


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

Christ King is such an awful commentator nowadays


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks and feels competently Kayfabe.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Looks like he keeps the belts though


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

This is a work.


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

Yes Triple H must be really THRILLED to see the guy he invested 8 whole months in getting over big time, building him up and putting him over clean at Mania, has to leave due to injury. fpalm


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Damn so the titles stay on bryan? I'm happy about that but wonder how WWE will sell PPV's without the title being involved.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

oh god..you know what this means...


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Why didn't Kane come to the ring and finish him off?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

yes Daniel Bryan is legitimately injured guys.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

At least he was there without this wife.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Fissiks said:


> lol this isn't a promo numbnuts.


Did I say it was? I said "Mic work" which refers to talking. Bryan talked poorly there. BTW my nuts have full circulation.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Reigns push coming sonner now?.....


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

This neck surgery better not be kayfabe, would be a cheap ass to drop the titles.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TaylorFitz said:


> As long as they don't make him forfeit the titles he's probably fine.


This.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I can't believe someone would come around where I would prefer to see Cena pushed. 

Bryan and Orton, you two are the winners!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Didn't read any of the dirtsheets. When did this happen? Is it a pinpoint match or is it a issue that has happened over time?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hmmmmmm.....

Either we get...

A) Cena back :cena2

or maybe...

unk2 LOL jk 

Huge news if this is legit...talk about horrible fucking timing.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

royal rumble entrant number 30. Wonder why he retained the titles at extreme rules?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

kakashi101 said:


> WHY COULDN'T IT HAPPEN TO CENA


Priorities, in order, you do not have.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Even if he returns fine he won't get his spot back. he is done as a main eventer. That was his run. Hope all the DB fans enjoyed it.


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

Another Cena vs Wyatt match? Oh lord help us.


----------



## SuperDanielBryan (Mar 23, 2014)

Hope Bryan recovers so he can come back and be in the middle of the card. Let's get a champion that doesn't yell childish chants and looks physically capable of winning fights against the rest of the roster.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

DudeLove669 said:


> You hypocrites shit on Reigns and wish him to fail because of his mic work yet I don't see the same complaints for Bryan...


Bryan is passable.

Reigns hasn't shown whether he is or not yet considering he has about one line at a time.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

John Cena still not in the main event and his match is only 45 minutes into the first hour :lol


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Really sucks for Bryan after all he's gone through. Here's hoping he's back ASAP.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Wow amazing spech from Dbry he'll be back soon i'm sure homie


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

JoMoxRKO said:


> No punk or Bryan....WWE is about to fall into shit


If they had a storyline for him, now would be the time to bring up Sami Zayn... but only with a storyline and purpose. I'd hate to see Zayn wasted as a Bryan replacement only to be thrown away when Bryan comes back.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

It sucks, DB at least deserves to try and have a decent reign. Got no idea what they do now with the title or Kane.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

o god not that voice again.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Hopefully it's not too Major. 

Looks like he's keeping the titles...


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Y'all loved those overbooked attitude era matches tho.... Why not this one?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

So after The Wyatt Storyline, will Cena get a Title shot? :cena3


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

ROLLINS said:


> This.


Wouldn't be so sure, look at Ziggler, he kept the belt when he was injured, came back and immediately dropped it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Afnorok said:


> Yes Triple H must be really THRILLED to see the guy he invested 8 whole months in getting over big time, building him up and putting him over clean at Mania, has to leave due to injury. fpalm


That's what HHH gets for putting the world champion in a shitty feud with 3544252 year old Kane.

fpalm


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

So Bryan needs surgery. Shit.

We all know who's going to get pushed right back into the main event, don't we?

:cena3:vince$?


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

So are they letting him keep the titles on the hope he will recover for next PPV?

If so they better not rush him in to a match. They shouldn't force a recovery as risk to Bryan.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Don't be suprised if the Big Show is being pushed to the top.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Stop showing that silly child please, its so retarded :lol


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

What they should do -- strip Bryan of the title and say he can't compete. That would get NUCLEAR HEAT. Then when Bryan comes back, throw the gauntlet at him again.

Who do you put the title on in the meantime? Nobody. Tournament throughout the summer that concludes at Summerslam? Why? Everybody loves tournaments.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

That wrist-watch, doe. :bryan

Good promo. I don't really understand the hate for his mic skills, the man is no Rock or Steve Austin but he's not as bad as fucking Khali or anything. Yeah he's had his cheesy moments but he's not as bad as Cena with the cornyness. Plus he was being genuine in this promo and I wouldn't be surprised if his injury is legit, so I think he was being 100% serious and legit with what he was saying, so you can't hate on that.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

helmsley is succeeding in knocking down bryan a few notches. last week was a MAJOR fuck up.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I wonder what caused D. Bryan's injury. Don't tell me it was Kane, because that shit didn't even need to happen. It was the worst put together quick feud in the history of WWE.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Sucks for Bryan. Finally achieved his goal at WM and a month later he needs neck surgery. Wishing the best for him on his recovery.


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

Fuck Wyatt is so good!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Thankfully we have the next big thing ready to step up to the plate now that Bryan must step down. :cena3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh hey, look, another worthless John Cena feud in which he's portrayed as the "underdog."

Never seen that one before.

:cena4


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Time for Cena and Super Usos to overcome some odds


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

DudeLove669 said:


> You hypocrites shit on Reigns and wish him to fail because of his mic work yet I don't see the same complaints for Bryan...


I'll admit it wasn't his best but someone said a few pages back - Bryan atleast shows some emotion. Reigns looks/acts like he's talking to a wall.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Wyatt has 0 credibility I don't give a crap about him anymore which is a shame.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh look same cena promo as always


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> I wonder what caused D. Bryan's injury. Don't tell me it was Kane, because that shit didn't even need to happen. It was the worst put together quick feud in the history of WWE.


Maybe while he was working out, or banging Brie!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

finalnight said:


> Priorities, in order, you do not have.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You don't wish injury on anyone, regardless of how much u don't like them.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Ugh no Bryan means no views for me, I mean I like the Shield, but Reigns seems to be on the road to his undeserved megapush and I don't want to be around for that garbage.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

"What do you believe in?" :cena4

The Shield?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

He sounds seriously uninspired.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

We all dislike Cena, well 95% of us. The amount of cheating against Cena in the cage match made the Wyatts look weak. One man's opinion.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Fox has quit.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I have no idea how this 6-man match is going to go down...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Why are they showing a PPV style promo right now?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

This whole feud is so stale. Wyatt's are looking so so weak after all that has happened. Cena is virtually invincible. Should have ended at Extreme Rules.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

What the hell, if this match is coming up now, what is the main event?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

He's got the whole world in his hands


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*so no word on how Daniel Bryan got hurt huh?*


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

If he has to vacate.. what will the WWE do. Cena/Orton are played out right now in the title scene, Batista isn't going to be around long enough, Kane.. hell no, love you Kane but no... so that leaves like... Sheamus, Bray, Ziggler, Cesaro as the only real believable short term inserts. Uh, no offense to any, but they all need to be built more and Bray needs to get out of the Cena curse. Someone's phone is probably ringing off the hook now... wonder if he'll answer.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Without Bryan, I just can ask for a decent storyline for BNB.


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

ROLLINS said:


> That's what HHH gets for putting the world champion in a shitty feud with 3544252 year old Kane.
> 
> fpalm


How are you even assuming Kane is the one who injured Bryan in the first place? 



shutupchico said:


> helmsley is succeeding in knocking down bryan a few notches. last week was a MAJOR fuck up.


fpalm Sure, he did a GREAT job of that at wrestlemania.


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

Damn i miht buy WWE network .. seems pretty cheap


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

#summeroffox


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

finalnight said:


> Why are they showing a PPV style promo right now?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Probably because their feud's about to end as Cena goes into the title picture.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Whats going to main event?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Neck surgery normally means months out, no?


----------



## SuperDanielBryan (Mar 23, 2014)

ROLLINS said:


> Oh hey, look, another worthless John Cena feud in which he's portrayed as the "underdog."
> 
> Never seen that one before.
> 
> :cena4


lol.. hope you're not a Daniel Bryan fan. Would be ironic.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> If he has to vacate.. what will the WWE do. Cena/Orton are played out right now in the title scene, Batista isn't going to be around long enough, Kane.. hell no, love you Kane but no... so that leaves like... Sheamus, Bray, Ziggler, Cesaro as the only real believable short term inserts. Uh, no offense to any, but they all need to be built more and Bray needs to get out of the Cena curse. Someone's phone is probably ringing off the hook now... wonder if he'll answer.


This could be Drew McIntyre's chance for redemption!!!!!!!!!! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

If they didn't (or don't) force Bryan to vacate the titles tonight they must want to wait to see the results of the surgery.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Shield in the main event? :mark:


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

BarneyArmy said:


> Whats going to main event?


Evolution/Shield follow-up?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Cena, Wyatt, Reigns, Batista, and Orton are busy put the belt on RVD or Del Rio


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

At least we still have Cesaro and The Shield to look forward to every week.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Kane >>>>> Bryan would ever be. It's blasphemy to say otherwise. Stop disrespecting legends like that.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Did they even acknowledge which city Raw is in tonight?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

SuperDanielBryan said:


> lol.. hope you're not a Daniel Bryan fan. Would be ironic.


His username is Rollins, gee, i wonder who he's a fan of....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SuperDanielBryan said:


> lol.. hope you're not a Daniel Bryan fan. Would be ironic.


When Daniel Bryan is in those types of feuds for 10 years, let me know. Until then, zero irony.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

BarneyArmy said:


> Whats going to main event?


A ceremony stripping Bryan of the titles and giving them to cena


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

So apprently Alicia Fox just quit on the WWE App...WTF


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> This could be Drew McIntyre's chance for redemption!!!!!!!!!! :mark::mark::mark:


:lmao



SpeedStick said:


> Cena, Wyatt, Reigns, Batista, and Orton are busy put the belt on RVD or Del Rio


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Im still rather disappointed in what they also did with the Cesaro face push


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

kurtmangled said:


> Damn i miht buy WWE network .. seems pretty cheap


Do it, dammit! :vince5


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

Z. Kusano said:


> We all dislike Cena, well 95% of us. The amount of cheating against Cena in the cage match made the Wyatts look weak. One man's opinion.



I like him, and i am better than you, so there goes your logic. :cool2


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Im done with the Cena/Bray feud after his promo on main event last week. Talk about no-selling :no:


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Is JTG still employed? I'm sure if you told him he was getting a title shot at the WWE Championship he would pass out. He would be a good champion.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Vacant returns as the rightful champion!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

cookiepuss said:


> So apprently Alicia Fox just quit on the WWE App...WTF


NOOOOO!!!!

Hope it's just kayfabe though.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Waffelz said:


> Fox has quit.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

cookiepuss said:


> So apprently Alicia Fox just quit on the WWE App...WTF



Work?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> His username is Rollins, gee, i wonder who he's a fan of....


Shawn Michaels :hbk2


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Phillies3:16 said:


> A ceremony stripping Bryan of the titles and giving them to cena


I'd laugh..talk about the 'heat' he'd get :lol :lol :lol

Here comes the number 1 face of the company!! :vince$ :vince$


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

MTVDTH said:


> #summeroffox


Summer of Fox is dead...at least kayfabe wise :lol:

She quit on the WWE App.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Premier League > WWE


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

not a bad reaciton for cena


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

The Steven Seagal said:


> I like him, and i am better than you, so there goes your logic. :cool2


Can't argue with Seagal


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

This crowd loves Cena, so it's likely a backwoods town


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> I wonder what caused D. Bryan's injury. Don't tell me it was Kane, because that shit didn't even need to happen. It was the worst put together quick feud in the history of WWE.


There were far too many moves involving Bryan and his neck in recent month to be able to pin it on anything. Don't forget his struggles with concussions last year.


----------



## gonz085 (Mar 4, 2014)

I hope for that John Cena sucks chants every time now.


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

Brandough said:


> Y'all loved those overbooked attitude era matches tho.... Why not this one?


Because they had talent. Why doesn't want to see Rock vs HHH, or Rock vs Austin, or HHH vs Austin, or Angle vs HHH, or Taker vs Angle, every week? Amazing wrestlers, great gimmicks, great on the mic, great promos. Nothing today touches those times.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Well at least get this horseshit out of the way early.

At least I still have BNB in the show.


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


>


#SummerofffoX :mark: :mark:


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

John Cena curing cancer.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

kariverson said:


> Kane >>>>> Bryan would ever be. It's blasphemy to say otherwise. Stop disrespecting legends like that.


Exactly. Stop disrespecting the legendary Brian Danielson.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao


ok make Money in the Bank a title match winner is new champion


----------



## SuperDanielBryan (Mar 23, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> His username is Rollins, gee, i wonder who he's a fan of....


Oh, sorry. I forgot you can only be a fan of one wrestler. Please forgive me, master.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu-ssssssssssoooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Which city is Raw in tonight?


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Are these the same tag team champions that Orton and Batista destroyed in 4 minutes? They are so weak.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Is JTG still employed? I'm sure if you told him he was getting a title shot at the WWE Championship he would pass out. He would be a good champion.


LOL he'd pass out before the title was wrapped around his waist :lol


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

They're Here. :mark:


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

Are the USOS related to umaga?


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

gonz085 said:


> I hope for that John Cena sucks chants every time now.


You mean during his entrance theme?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

How dare they cut the Usos intro short with this bullshit Wyatt.


----------



## TheJonGuthrie (Jul 4, 2013)

God. I hate the Usos


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Uso crazy......are you fucking kidding me Cole


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Did cole just say uso crazy.......


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

kurtmangled said:


> Are the USOS related to umaga?


Yes.
He was there Uncle.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bray didn't even mention the city they're in. :lol


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Reaper Jones said:


> There were far too many moves involving Bryan and his neck in recent month to be able to pin it on anything. Don't forget his struggles with concussions last year.


Never heard about that, dont think he took time off last year either


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

U-SO CRAZY


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks like WWE is in a city that Vince banned them from mentioning

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

No town intro ... lol. Looks like WWE smartened up.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

No Bryan...no GOAT? NO BEST IN THE BUSINESS EVERY WEEK? NO! NO! NO!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Wait... you go to commercial now?

DA FUGG!!!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Wyatts getting a jobber entrance, well done WWE, way to bury a feud


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Cena being made out to be an u underdog? Fuck off, eh?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Fox quits? Yeah it wouldn't be on the app if so. Be serious.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

TheResurrection said:


> John Cena curing cancer.


And Cue a feud with Rusev, as Cena defeats Russia!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

What a fucking horrible 5 or 6 weeks for Bryan, though.

He was barely on RAW for a little bit due to the honeymoon, didn't appear much the next week due to his father's death, that little boy Connor died, and to top it off, this cringing feud with Kane who's no longer in his prime and having his wife be with him in these segments, just feel terrible for him in general.

:ti That rag or whatever the fuck Cena was holding up.


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

Wyatt is a freaky bastard ! looks like some kind of rapist murderer


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SpeedStick said:


> til Money in the Bank


I don't care if it's until the next day. RVD has been awful since coming back plus TNA taught us never to give RVD a main event title run ever again and he's been placed in random matches, and Del Rio is an afterthought two notches above Damien Sandow.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

kurtmangled said:


> Are the USOS related to umaga?


Yeah they are, Reigns,Usos,Umaga are all related


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I hate those "Cena loves childs/womans" videos. They use any cheap trick to make the people like Cena.


----------



## gonz085 (Mar 4, 2014)

Weezy the WWF Fan said:


> You mean during his entrance theme?


Yep. Ever since the Raw after wrestle mania (if I'm not mistaken). I want it every time.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Just turned on RAW, first thing I hear is Wyatts vs Usos/Cena.

Fuck man how many times do we have to see this god damn match.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

kurtmangled said:


> Are the USOS related to umaga?


I think so.


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

How many commercials are there on this stupid show


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

kurtmangled said:


> Are the USOS related to umaga?


I believe so. Family connection with the Anoai family.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

JohnCooley said:


> Work?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I sure hope so. If not, then that's disappointing.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Raw Is Commercials.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why is it the Wyatt's never get a full entrance without people talking during the entrance or going to commercial?


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> I don't care if it's until the next day. RVD has been awful since coming back plus TNA taught us never to give RVD a main event title run ever again and he's been placed in random matches, and Del Rio is an afterthought two notches above Damien Sandow.


I think he is just there to pick up a paycheck. Nothing wrong with that either, just saying.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

cookiepuss said:


> No town intro ... lol. Looks like WWE smartened up.


it's not the same without :jr announcing the location.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Harper. :mark:


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

gonz085 said:


> Yep. Ever since the Raw after wrestle mania (if I'm not mistaken). I want it every time.


Like I mentioned once. It should be the new trend. Like the You Suck Chants during Kurt Angle's theme.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Super Cena and Super Usos vs those other guys! Yay!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Am I the only one who doesn't like the Usos? Don't know what it is but just never liked them


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

:faint:


Slider575 said:


> Yeah they are, Reigns,Usos,Umaga are all related


I miss Umaga, rip great talent.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Kind of figured Fox was quitting since her freak out exit was similar to how they had other Divas exit like Maryse and Michelle McCool

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Time for this guy to be the #2 guy ----- > *


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Yes.......a lot of similarities between Harper and Brody. :lmao


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

kariverson said:


> Kane >>>>> Bryan would ever be. It's blasphemy to say otherwise. Stop disrespecting legends like that.


:lol


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

All I know is that Raw is somewhere in America. :hmm:


----------



## gonz085 (Mar 4, 2014)

Weezy the WWF Fan said:


> Like I mentioned once. It should be the new trend. Like the You Suck Chants during Kurt Angle's theme.


Completely agreed.

On a random note I watched 2006 ECW ONS for the first time earlier, and the main event brought a smile to my face like no other. I wish crowds were half as into the product as that one was. I get it was a smarky ass ECW crazed crowd, but that is what makes wrestling.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Chan Hung said:


> *Time for this guy to be the #2 guy ----- > *


He will be competing with JTG for that spot, good luck Show...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks like evolution and shield are definitely closing out payback

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Bryan is passable.
> 
> Reigns hasn't shown whether he is or not yet considering he has about one line at a time.



He's passable except when he destroyed Punk on the mic before MITB and killed Cena to the point he took advantage of those precious cancer kids he often uses.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

finalnight said:


> Kind of figured Fox was quitting since her freak out exit was similar to how they had other Divas exit like Maryse and Michelle McCool
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Why the fuck would she of all people be quitting? :lmao

We barely have enough Divas already, so one of them quitting doesn't help the division at all.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Panzer said:


> All I know is that Raw is somewhere in America. :hmm:


They been lying to you man!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So we're in the jobber hour now.


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

Luke harper is actually pretty impressive for a big guy


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

raw is in south carolina


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Raw is boring me so much and its all down to the booking. It's just garbage. So much talent to utilise...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Eulonzo said:


> Why the fuck would she of all people be quitting? :lmao
> 
> We barely have enough Divas already, so one of them quitting doesn't help the division at all.


Probably like any female actor or performer. They want to get to "Hollywood" before their prime expires.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Panzer said:


> All I know is that Raw is somewhere in America. :hmm:


Greenville SC


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

kurtmangled said:


> Luke harper is actually pretty impressive for a big guy


300 pounder jumping around like a 190 pounder


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Eulonzo said:


> Why the fuck would she of all people be quitting? :lmao
> 
> We barely have enough Divas already, so one of them quitting doesn't help the division at all.


Well Beth, Eve and Lita lost and quit so maybe she doesn't want to do it anymore and they let her go out like a crazy person. Or it's a work and on SD she'll attack Paige.


----------



## gonz085 (Mar 4, 2014)

Is the roster so thin that they have to continuously weaken the Wyatt's in order to fill a 3 hour show? Jesus christ.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> Harper. :mark:


that dirty shit. 




it would make terrible WWF Shopzone attire.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Finally comparing Harper to Brody. Took them long enough


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Apparently it can take 5 months to recover from neck surgery, so either this neck thing is a work, or Bryan will have to vacate the title


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

finalnight said:


> Kind of figured Fox was quitting since her freak out exit was similar to how they had other Divas exit like Maryse and Michelle McCool
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:lol

Similar in what way? Maryse went off tv to have surgery for a hernia and was released, McCool lost an i quit match and got her ass crushed by Kharma, they are in NO WAY the same


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

I bet his mum looks better than yours King.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

hanzou666 said:


> raw is in south carolina


Ah I see. So Raw is in the South tonight. That explains the lack of energy in the arena.


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

Did King just say he pretty much beats off?


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Fox didnt legit quit im guessing a storyline for paige


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

BrockTheOne said:


> Did King just say he pretty much beats off?


:lawler


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

I wonder how much Growth hormone Cena is currently on .


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Bryan injury i think is legit...although if not...it be a good swerve lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

BrockTheOne said:


> Did King just say he pretty much beats off?


Isn't that a given with most males?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

meanwhile in 3 weeks..

We are here in the final round of the heavyweight championship belt match the final two are John Cena and HHH..which rising superstar will walk away withe the belts


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Man, this angle SERIOUSLY needs to end.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Panzer said:


> Ah I see. So Raw is in the South tonight. That explains the lack of energy in the arena.


Explains the Cena love


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Bad For Business said:


> Apparently it can take 5 months to recover from neck surgery, so either this is a work, or Bryan will have to vacate the title


If he has to be out for a while then he may need to vacate the title. Which will suck


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Is Haper's shirt stained from sweat or when one of his meth cook bottles blew up on him during the "Shake" process?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Wow. Are we actually getting two divas matches on Raw tonight? Natalya vs Nikki Bella is also scheduled for tonight. Seems like its been awhile.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey wwe instead of featuring the same wrestlers over and over o raw each week. Why not showcase guys like JTG or Yoshi tatsu


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Anyone else think The Usos's Samoan Drops are a bit cringing at times?

It's like, their opponent is barely on their shoulders most of the time. Just something I noticed.

It's not just when they do it with big men, either.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Am I the only one on here who couldn't give a fuck about this match?


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Rowan with the stenchy overalls


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Which Uso supernosold that ankle injury last week right paint or left paint?


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

How are they going to fill another 2 hours of this show? None of the stories/characters on this show are progressing at all. It is just rehash after rehash. It's like Raw is the only WWE show.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

kurtmangled said:


> I wonder how much Growth hormone Cena is currently on .


He has it continuously pumped in sort of like Bane.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> Man, this angle SERIOUSLY needs to end.


According to dirtsheets it's going to go past Payback, so get ready for alot more of it...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Cole: "Wyatt's a whacko."
JBL: "Which one?"

Probably the only one named Wyatt, you fucking idiot.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Harper is really good. He's 34 though which kinda hurts him.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Man I really wish WWE didn't visit so many backwoods southern cities. Greensville, South Carolina :ti.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

DashingRKO said:


> If he has to be out for a while then he may need to vacate the title. Which will suck


To be honest if it does happen it won't be the end of the world. Bryan would get a HUGE pop when he returns and he can go back to chasing the title.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

gonz085 said:


> Is the roster so thin that they have to continuously weaken the Wyatt's in order to fill a 3 hour show? Jesus christ.


The Wyatts have been reduced to The Godwinns, or Southern Justice level.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

genocide_cutter said:


> Hey wwe instead of featuring the same wrestlers over and over o raw each week. Why not showcase guys like JTG or Yoshi tatsu


Because they suck ass that's why


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Don't hate me, but this feud of Cena/Wyatt (and even Shield/Evolution) have become really boring...


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

SP103 said:


> Is Haper's shirt stained from sweat or when one of his meth cook bottles blew up on him during the "Shake" process?


:walt :jesse


----------



## JamesPondo (Feb 1, 2014)

The Shield vs. Evolution in a Chicago Street fight. Losing faction disbands - FOREVER! Something like that could close out Payback and take the ease off not having a title match. They could fast track a feud between Sheamus and Kane too.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

SP103 said:


> Is Haper's shirt stained from sweat or when one of his meth cook bottles blew up on him during the "Shake" process?


Looks stained with chewing tobacco spit 

:jay


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

Wyatt could actually act in hollywood


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Just heard Bryan needs surgery. WTF is going on?


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Fuck, this sounds like a 1D concert.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Rowan really impresses me


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

My question is where the FUCK is little JOHNNY?!?!?!?!?



















:lol :lol


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

That guy in the first row REALLY wants to see the Rock n Roll Express inducted into the Hall of Fame.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

El Capitano said:


> To be honest if it does happen it won't be the end of the world. Bryan would get a HUGE pop when he returns and he can go back to chasing the title.


Yeah I agree. Just feel bad for him at the moment. Once he became champion everything went shitty for him...


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Cole is getting more unbearable by the week


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

CENA WINS CENA WINS CENA WINS


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Nice match


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

lol this match, Wyatts looked like jokes again


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

That was a pretty fun match. :mark:


finalnight said:


> Probably like any female actor or performer. They want to get to "Hollywood" before their prime expires.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Or settle down or something. I know Candice, McCool, etc had kids after they left.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Those Wyatts look like a million bucks in this feud, don't they?

:lmao


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Let the complaints begin


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Damn, that match tho


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Welp, Wyatt Family officially buried.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Hahahahaha that STF, wow, just when you think Cena can't get much worse.

Also why are there so many more screaming fucking brats in the crowd this week?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Typical.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Decent 6 man, but I didn't watch SD.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

John Cena wins, yup. lol.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cena and Harper - only going to be one winner


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bryan gone?!?

No problem..have Cena beat the entire roster :vince$


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Cena... go away or turn heel. You are almost a literal cancer on the WWE at this point as you are. Just, horrible.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Way to make the Wyatts look pathetic, well done morons.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Woooo!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Cean wins

fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Just came back from taking exams...so Jack still getting buried by discount Russell Brand. Not surprised. What else did I miss?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

It was a good match. Predictable. But good.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

cenawinslol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:cena2 Golden Boy wins lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Usos and Cena WIN!!!!!


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

At least its over


----------



## SuperDanielBryan (Mar 23, 2014)

Cena wins. Tough night for you Bryan fanboys?


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

OH NO! CENA WON THEREFORE THE WYATTS GOT BURIED!!! :ti


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Eulonzo said:


> That was a pretty fun match. :mark:
> 
> Or settle down or something. I know Candice, McCool, etc had kids after they left.


I don't think McCool's had any kids yet.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Cena just chillin when Bray had sister abigail locked in :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Evolution is next.


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Nice to see an up and comer like Cena get a much needed rub. Also after seeing what Rollins can do all the Uso's shit just looks sloppy.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Here comes Super Cena!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*CENA THE UNDERDOG HAS OVERCOME THE ODDS YET AGAIN! EARTH IS SAFE! CANCER IS RISED UP AGAINST! THE KIDS ARE SAFE!*


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Bray is looking weaker by the week. A shadow of the force he should be portrayed as right now.

Like a reverse batman.

The Villian the universe deserves right now, but not the one we're being given.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Just have Cena complete the burial already for fucks sake. Seriously. Anything to end it.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

More Bray plz.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

:cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Typical.


:lmao


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

WWE ‏@WWE

Evolution respond. Next on #RAW...


----------



## gonz085 (Mar 4, 2014)

They vacate the title, John Cena gets the number 1 contender spot against a mystery opponent, and once he gets to the ring New Jack's music hits ready to fuck him up. I can only dream.


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Segageeknavarre said:


> Cole is getting more unbearable by the week


if we went by that logic, you should be muting you lr tv


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Evolution next, woot woot.


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

King is so bad. Can someone cut his headset off?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

When did RAW crowds start sounding like they're at a Justin Bieber concert instead of a wrestling show? Jesus fucking Christ. That shrieking is damaging my ears.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> Cena... go away or turn heel. You are almost a literal cancer on the WWE at this point as you are. Just, horrible.


Unbearable, isn't it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

My question for you WRESTLING FORUM guys is...

Who IS the number # 3 guy?!? :lol :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

SHEENAWINSLOL


----------



## Razor Mike (Nov 21, 2011)

OVERCOMING THE ODDS. HOW DOES HE DO IT?


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

CENA WINS A MATCH OMG WYATSS BURIED!!! I HATE CENA WAAAH WAAAAH WAAAH... people calm the hell down


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Only in WWE would the villain be the underdog.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Just came back from taking exams...so Jack still getting buried by discount Russell Brand. Not surprised. What else did I miss?


Bryans injured


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

How many years does Cena have left? I swear I can outlast him. The struggle is real.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

So whats going to main event? Punk return?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SuperDanielBryan said:


> Cena wins. Tough night for you Bryan fanboys?


The hell does one have to do with the other?


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Bray is trying to keep this feud interesting. Also, fuckin Usos need to drop the belts. Their reign has been shit.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

There is no problem with Cena pinning Rowan in this match. The problem was the Wyatts looking incredibly weak here.

I noticed he didn't namedrop the city they are in and also stopped singing, instead resorting to his "Follow the Buzzards" catchphrase. WWE probably saw that didn't work.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> My question for you WRESTLING FORUM guys is...
> 
> Who IS the number # 3 guy?!? :lol :lol


Sheamus probably


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

almostfamous said:


> How many years does Cena have left?* I swear I can outlast him.* The struggle is real.


Nah, you can't. Nobody on here will.


----------



## SuperDanielBryan (Mar 23, 2014)

lololololol funny to see Daniel Bryan fans whine about an "underdog"!


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

Batista seems in way better shape than before


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

fpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> When did RAW start sounding more like a Justin Bieber concert instead of a wrestling show? Jesus fucking Christ. That shrieking is damaging my ears.


The crowd isn't dead and non-existent, so it sounds nothing like a Justin Bieber concert.

Unless you're talking like 5 years ago.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

His pebbles are 3fruity5 you

That reminds me....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-agNTzk0a0


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Chan Hung said:


> My question for you WRESTLING FORUM guys is...
> 
> Who IS the number # 3 guy?!? :lol :lol


JTG


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Same old shit with Cena fpalm


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> When did RAW crowds start sounding like they're at a Justin Bieber concert instead of a wrestling show? Jesus fucking Christ. That shrieking is damaging my ears.


Don't worry, they'll be near silent for the rest of the night now Cena's spot on the show is over.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Well this is weird instead of putting the big segments at the top of the hour of they're sticking them in the middle. Bryan was on at 7:40 evolution will be on at 8:15

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

BarneyArmy said:


> So whats going to main event? Punk return?


LOL We can dream


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

KFC BO Cup


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

DoubtGin said:


> There is no problem with Cena pinning Rowan in this match. The problem was the Wyatts looking incredibly weak here.
> 
> I noticed he didn't namedrop the city they are in and also stopped singing, instead resorting to his "Follow the Buzzards" catchphrase. WWE probably saw that didn't work.


Well he's a heel using cheap pops for his entrance so taking that away is understandable


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

BarneyArmy said:


> So whats going to main event? Punk return?


In our dreams.

Inb4ShieldvsRosterofJobbersformainevent


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> The hell does one have to do with the other?


Well bryan fans usually feel the need to mention cena in every single post they make. Feel bad for Bryan though.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

BarneyArmy said:


> So whats going to main event? Punk return?


I've been hearing rumors about Sting, but I highly doubt it.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

almostfamous said:


> How many years does Cena have left? I swear I can outlast him. The struggle is real.


haha the struggle against the 8 year old Cenation is so real. I experienced it first hand when I had about 3 rows of Cena fans behind me at Mania. Fuckin' unbearable.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Wonder what is main eventing tonight.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

How's the show far guys?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The Wyatt's need a make over like The Godwins



















Southern Justice


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> My question for you WRESTLING FORUM guys is...
> 
> Who IS the number # 3 guy?!? :lol :lol


Vacant. It's been a while since he had his push :lol


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> The hell does one have to do with the other?


Everything if you're a troll.


----------



## Korporate Kane (Mar 20, 2014)

People still think CM Punk is coming back? Wow...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeevalution


----------



## Spoot (May 4, 2014)

TromaDogg said:


> Don't worry, they'll be near silent for the rest of the night now Cena's spot on the show is over.


We still got the shield


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

witchblade000 said:


> I've been hearing rumors about Sting, but I highly doubt it.


I doubt they bring in sting till they know what undertakers recovery status is.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey 3 A+ players coming out right now. Bow down peeps


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Dammit Randy put your suit back on you looked more appealing that way.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

So...the Wyatts went over the shield multiple times but they get knocked off by John Cena and the god damn Usos? Ok...


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Evolution on the jobber hour?


----------



## seannnn (Aug 17, 2008)

Batista looks more like Austin Aries with that facial hair


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Ham and Egger said:


> How's the show far guys?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


very average


----------



## JamesPondo (Feb 1, 2014)

Cena pin fall losses since May 2011:

Randy Orton - Elimination Chamber PPV
Randy Orton - Royal Rumble PPV
Daniel Bryan - SummerSlam PPV
Ryback - Survivor Series PPV
Alberto Del Rio - Raw
Johnny Ace - Over the Limit PPV
Tensai - Raw 
The Rock - WrestleMania 28
The Miz - Raw
CM Punk - SummerSlam PPV
CM Punk - Money in the Bank PPV


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Bootista and Orton took their pants off for the promo :lol


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

cena will roll out there down the ramp in a glow in the dark wheel chair and even brighter colored t shirt 
when he's 90 still claiming hustle, loyal, respect.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

If this feud doesn't end in Cena turning heel or beaten then Bray Wyatt is done...he hasn't done anything of substance since hes gotten here yeah he beat Daniel Bryan but its obvious rhe writers forgot that. It has been over a year since his first vignette and he is basically is where he was when they attacked Kane, and if Cena goes over as a face in this feud it shows that this company deserves to die with Cena's career


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

seannnn said:


> Batista looks more like Austin Aries with that facial hair


Austin who?


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Hey 3 A+ players coming out right now. Bow down peeps


The Shield's out?


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

JamesPondo said:


> Cena pin fall losses since May 2011:
> 
> Randy Orton - Elimination Chamber PPV
> Randy Orton - Royal Rumble PPV
> ...


:mark:


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Randy Orton's shirt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-agNTzk0a0 

top kek


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The Rock will be the ace up the The Shield's hand.


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

Evolution isn't the same as it used to be.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

So who the fuck is in the main event then?


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Batista looks tiny


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Bad News Yoshi said:


> Wonder what is main eventing tonight.





4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> So who the fuck is in the main event then?


Stephanie McMahon vacating the belt , making this year Money in the Back (no briefcase just the two belt) a title ladder match.


----------



## JamesPondo (Feb 1, 2014)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> very average


To be fair it's probably been manic rewrites all afternoon.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Batista sounds like he has a mouth full of food.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Reaper Jones said:


> Austin who?


:aries2:aries


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

The match was amazing but I can't seem to give a single fuck about this fued.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Vyer said:


> The Shield's out?


no Evolution. Triple H, Orton and Batista


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Batista doesn't need a mic. lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Orton wants to commit triple murder?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

Why does HHH remind me of hank out of breaking bad ?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

kurtmangled said:


> Evolution isn't the same as it used to be.


Impotence and hemroids will do that to ya'.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Good crowd and good match from all guys. Also you guys on this forum say some funny creative things. Ya'll make me xD all the time.

Good Stuff. :dance


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

after this segment


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lmao something about Triple H admitting he fed the roster to the Shield is just so hilarious


----------



## Korporate Kane (Mar 20, 2014)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Dammit Randy put your suit back on you looked more appealing that way.


I think you meant to say, "Dammit, Randy, its about time you took off that suit. You seemed really uncomfortable."

Now off with the shirt.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Orton wants to commit triple murder?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



ECDUB ECDUB ECDUB


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

'It's why I fed the roster to them'

Kayfabe is so fucking dead.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Can we haz gimmick match?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

Batistas beard looks pretty odd ha .. and how much weight has this guy lost!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Triple H doing a promo on Ambrose. :mark:


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Interesting


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

The match needs a stipulation.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I would say Trips has got his burying face on, but the way he's been putting people over recently, i'm not sure


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Gloves are off now? The previous match was a No DQ match!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

The big dog :ti


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Humble?

:sheiky


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Where's my man?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Reigns can seriously fuck off.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

HHH still got the promo skills.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow 0 fucks given for Reigns in that crowd.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Clearly making Reigns out to be the biggest star. Unbelievable.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Just make it Evolution vs Roman Reigns already. Sheesh.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Captain Ed said:


> Bootista and Orton took their pants off for the promo :lol


I'm the last person that's gonna complain about Randy taking his pants off:lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> after this segment


Nattie mad at the Bellas for trashing her paintings :ti


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Uh oh.... Reigns to join Evolution?


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

The Shield out of nowhere! :mark:


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Reigns can seriously fuck off.


Agree (Y)


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That was fucking awesome and perfectly timed

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Roman Reigns to betray The Shield and join Evolution in the near future.

I'm calling it.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

LMAO, Triple H has been fucking raped


HHHHBR!!!!


----------



## Natalyamark332 (Aug 2, 2011)

Roman Reigns heel turn literally confirmed by Triple H


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Did someone say Humble?

:Shiek


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Out of nowhere. Wow. LOL


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

You will HYAP :lmao


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Sooooo it's 3 handicap matches?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Randall + World title = Robot

Randall - World title = Actually capable of emotion and intensity


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

Another brawl... shock


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

HHH right out saying he's gonna murder Reigns. :jay2

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Big Dave!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Batista vs Reigns

can't wait :lmao


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Bootista.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Reigns vs Batista
Let the bitching commence
:ti


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Reigns vs Batista :lmao
:lmao
:lmao
:lmao
:lmao

WHY WOULD THEY DO THAT? :ti


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

We got our main event.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Batista vs. Reigns. Oh lord there will be rest holds and screaming.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

WHO IS GOING TO GAS FIRST


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Reigns vs Batista in a who gets gassed first match for your main event


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Randy's random shirt removal. Lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Reigns getting no reaction...and people here claimed he was gonna be popular:lol


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh shit time for the Worst Match of the Year winner tonight. First to gass match :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm sure Triple H is getting off on the fact that he's probably going to put over Reigns at SummerSlam.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

:lmao

This is terrible, I'm talking to you Cole.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Batista needs to win or Evolution are gonna have no credibility soon


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Fuck Reigns and his Justin Bieber's crowd.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Batista should have just been brought back as a heel.. that man is gold as a "give no fucks' douche... man.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

REIGNS VS BATISTA!?




HOLY FUCKING SHIT






WORST MAIN EVENT MATCH OF ALL TIME INCOMING. 

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Batista is going to have to carry Reigns, god help us all.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Why must they put Reigns with this sack of shit tonight.....


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Batista will beat him


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

[email protected] MIC GRAB by Batista! Hahaha! 

HHH got son'd!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Batista vs Reigns, better bring your oxygen tanks, it's gonna be ugly


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Who else is Excited for Batista/Reigns tonight?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Hahahaha. Reigns v Batista. Hahahahaha.

Omfg.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Oh, that's just great. Bet Reigns beats Batista when Rollins "couldn't" last week. Okie doke.


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh shit is Batista about to job for reigns ? ..


nope i'm predicting a DQ brawl


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Hope the match gets a stipulation.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Batista VS Reigns! Batista VS Reigns! Batista VS Reigns!...A main event for the ages!...A main event worthy of Wrestlemania!...A main event worthy of...alright, I couldn't keep up the lie, the Main Event tonight will suck ass.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Clearly evidenced here, they're setting up Reigns to be a main event star, other two straight to midcard.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Man fuck Blowman.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kudos to HHH for letting Evolution actually look vulnerable when it comes to the Shield.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Reigns/Batista... zzzzzzzzzzz.

If we're lucky, it'll be a less than minute match and a brawl afterwards... although the brawls/ambushes so far between them have been kinda weak the last couple of week, so maybe it won't make us that lucky.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Reigns vs Batista should be a good one 

:HA


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Batista vs Reigns looking forward to that. Batista needs to win


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Come on Big Dave!


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Well. Leave it to the WWE to completely ruin something good. Reigns is the the least talented and least interesting of every member of this program. 

Why cant they just present the shield as equals?


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Roman Reigns and the other two guys.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oxygen mask and water on a pole match is the main event!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh wow...Slam City looks really bad.


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

OMG!! Roman Reigns vs Batista!!! OMG who saw that coming?!! Sigh...so it's going to be another Shield vs Evolution finale where one of the two teams gets their asses kicked. I am watching the NBA playoffs for the rest of the night. WWE Did You Know...the NBA playoffs are more interesting than our WWE weekly programming?


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

Awful main event. Assuming that's the main event. fpalm


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

So Evolution is going to try to win this time. Yeah ok...


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

is evolution gonna turn on batista tonight, and have reigns replace him? that's the vibe i'm getting.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Kane on standby for maybe a month?

Also is it rather sad that the company withOUT Daniel Bryan has pretty much no major player besides the Shield...with a company as huge with a major roster...they are thin as fuck on major players now.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

You know the main event is going to end in another brawl with all members and no winner.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

For me, after evolution were running would have been a perfect time for Ambrose to scream "do we look humbled to you?!" again.

Oh and what is this slam city shit. God help me.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh god what a match that will be


----------



## gonz085 (Mar 4, 2014)

I love Batista (he's hilarious and a good guy behind the scenes) so hopefully he can put on a good showing.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

JoMoxRKO said:


> Why must they put Reigns with this sack of shit tonight.....


Uhh.... Reigns is still as green as that rolling hills Microsoft windows background.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

"AND YOU WILL PERHUAAA"
So good :lmao


----------



## Korporate Kane (Mar 20, 2014)

finalnight said:


> Randy's random shirt removal. Lol


:mark:


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

These gassed jokes aren't funny anymore 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Damn, the pitchforks are out tonight! Batista vs Reigns in the ME (presemably). Forum is gonna explode. Let the Reigns and Batista haters unite :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

When Tista has to lead the match, you've got problems.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Wait, wait, wait... when did this forum go full heel turn on Reigns? LMFAO! This forum is insane with it's emotions!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crowd not giving Shield the response WWE desires.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Great reigns has to carry batistas lame ass


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

shutupchico said:


> is evolution gonna turn on batista tonight, and have reigns replace him? that's the vibe i'm getting.


Wow where you getting this idea from? :lmao 

But i'll say the Roman Reigns singles push looks more evident tonight...


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Does Bo Dallas debut tonight?


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

The way hhh was speaking it sounds like the payback match will be a 6 man elimination tag team match


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Wonder if those other two guys will be at ringside during Roman Reigns main event match...


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Wait, wait, wait... when did this forum go full heel turn on Reigns? LMFAO! This forum is insane with it's emotions!


In my defense, I never like him. :


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

JohnCooley said:


> These gassed jokes aren't funny anymore
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


They never were that funny to begin with.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Can we get Great Khali vs Eva Marie instead?


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Eva Marie god she is gorgeous.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

hng13 said:


> Does Bo Dallas debut tonight?


Nope :ambrose2


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Reigns/Batista ?
Lmao cant say im not interest to see this


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh god its Booberella the worst Bella twin


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

another diva match fpalm fpalm fpalm FUCK..


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Diva's with a score cards? We're about to see some horrible shit, aren't we?


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Dat ass.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Numbercards for judging? Chris Jericho invented that :jericho2


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Nice a second piss break tonight!!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Total Divas is still a thing? Ffs. 

Nikki is hot at least.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

But LOL at Seth Taking Hunter's legs out from under him.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

More Divas. THAT DIVISION PUSH!!


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Another Divas match? WHY?!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I don't know what's about to happen, but it's dumb.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Two divas matches in one night wow.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

JoMoxRKO said:


> Wonder if those other two guys will be at ringside during Roman Reigns main event match...


Guys? Who? The NOT Roman Reigns 1 or the NOT Roman Reigns 2?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

That ass on Niki :mark: Time for a piss break no interest in this Total Divas shite


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

awww shit son total divas, ratings thru the roof this hour!...well back to the nba playoffs.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Nikki da GOAT of TD getting pops!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Why are there divas holding number cards for a match?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

JoMoxRKO said:


> Great Batista has to carry Regins lame ass


Fixed


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Is Natalya a heel?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

They really doing this match because of Nattie's paintings :lmao :lmao


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

Who going to be worse Batista or Reigns? Place bets now


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WOW 2 divas matches this TNA?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Damn Nikki Bella, look at those cakes.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Kane is about to show up.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Nikki to get the win.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Natalya always feels like she's coming out with a tampon stuck up in their sideways.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess Brie is not worried about Kane coming to get her this week?


----------



## JamesPondo (Feb 1, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> Batista should have just been brought back as a heel.. that man is gold as a "give no fucks' douche... man.


In hindsight he was brought back as a heel. Triple H enters his friend into the Royal Rumble, in a high spot, because he preferred Batista vs. Orton @ WrestleMania. Bryan isn't entered and Punk is screwed over. 

From a kayfabe standpoint it all actually makes perfect sense.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

A 2nd Divas segment? :aries2


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

If you gonna do a rematch at Payback, why even have Evolution lose the match at ER? Who the dumbass booking this shit?


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Natayla looks like a man at times.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Total Diva's. Yeah time for a toke break.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Natty "LET ME TALK TIRELESSLY ABOUT MY HERITAGE" Neidhurrrt


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WHY?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Panzer said:


> Can we get Great Khali vs Eva Marie instead?


Insert brazzers logo here.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Wait, wait, wait... when did this forum go full heel turn on Reigns? LMFAO! This forum is insane with it's emotions!


It's because people think he has stolen Ambrose's and Rollin's Thunder.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh fucking hell.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

We had a decent divas segment earlier.

Better make up for it with Total Divas shit.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

DashingRKO said:


> They really doing this match because of Nattie's paintings :lmao :lmao


Well if I got one too I'd want to fight her.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

As silly as this is, Chris Jericho and Kane once got into a feud over a cup of coffee


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> Nope :ambrose2


Damn, when is that happening? I must have missed his vignette tonight.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


> WOW 2 divas matches this TNA?


nope, cause the Divas aren't smoking hot.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

a "JBL" chant to start things off :lmao


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

So they need to have a match over some shit that happened months ago?


----------



## Sin Samuray (Jul 5, 2013)

T-t-t-two diva matches?!?!

It almost seems like . . . like they're trying to respark the Divas Division. No, wait . . . that would be just plain foolish.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This makes no sense, total divas is taped months in advance!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Whats with the fucking score cards?


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

This is possibly one of the worst premise for a match ever!

There's more sense in Sandow dressed as Magneto than fighting for this.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

The Divas have been more entertaining than all of the main event angles.

that's sad.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Are they still trying to make the Total Diva cast faces? :ti


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:lmao

Fucking Brie giving it a 10.


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

What has the WWE nation done to deserve this? Kill me now.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The score cards.
Just because.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ugh. Total Divas crap.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

This is stupid


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

At least the Total Divas are feuding with each other and not Paige


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

I really hope this is the start of an organic heel turn for Nattie. I miss her Divas of Destruction character she had with Beth.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Stiff as fuck :lol:


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

a you didn't like my creepy paing of you feud..

that being said her shorts are painted on..


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Gnatty Natty 4/10


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

gamegenie said:


> nope, cause the Divas aren't smoking hot.


Neither is Skeletor with implants.

Best part is they aren't even focusing on the cards.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

hng13 said:


> Damn, when is that happening? I must have missed his vignette tonight.


No idea. My guess is the Monday after Payback... but that's just a guess. We have no idea.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

That red-headed one, god reminds me of the chick with demons in her vag on Game Of Thrones..


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A match over a painting fpalm


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

It's nice to see Brie isn't distraught abou Daniel Bryan. :lol


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I can actually hear toilets flushing the world over right now. 

#PissBreak


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Chan Hung said:


> So Kane on standby for maybe a month?
> 
> Also is it rather sad that the company withOUT Daniel Bryan has pretty much no major player besides the Shield...with a company as huge with a major roster...they are thin as fuck on major players now.


Punk's just waiting on that dump truck full of money to be backed up to his house lol.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

This is stupid. Bring alicia back out...


----------



## SuperDanielBryan (Mar 23, 2014)

Nikki's outfit.. got damn.


----------



## Iambic (May 1, 2014)

A match over a painting LOL


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

So why are they out there giving Scores?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

How perfect would it be if Eva marie held her numbers upside down.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why are they holding up scorecards? fpalm


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Lol at Nattie trying to sell that horribles elbows of Nikki. :lmao


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I thought i had read Bo Dallas is debuting on smackdown Friday... Well tomorrow


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Nattie with that abdominal stretch. :banderas



Amber B said:


> The score cards.
> Just because.


They all need to hold something tonight besides, y'know... :trips2


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

jcmmnx said:


> Punk's just waiting on that dump truck full of money to be backed up to his house lol.


I thought he has homeless people blocking the entrance or something?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Brie can not be a judge of wrestling moves! She herself can not wrestle!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

So...why is Natalya wearing SO MUCH makeup tonight?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I feel sorry Nattie is stuck doing the super shitty Total Divas thing


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

DB gets injured and we get more time for everything. Unfortunately.


----------



## ROHFan19 (May 20, 2010)

I don't think I've ever hated anyone in wrestling history more than Nattie. Holy fuck.


----------



## Sin Samuray (Jul 5, 2013)

Wait, this match is actually becoming a bit entertaining. And the crowd is . . . into it? What's going on here?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

El Capitano said:


> Are they still trying to make the Total Diva cast faces? :ti


Even worse is theyre starting to promote the feuds from Total Divas on the show.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

gamegenie said:


> nope, cause the Divas aren't smoking hot.


HUH? WWE got some good looking divas


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

SP103 said:


> That red-headed one, god reminds me of the chick with demons in her vag on Game Of Thrones..


Melisandre > Eva


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

#SaveUsFox


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

We need a card saying "MINUS 5 STARS!!!"


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

That botch :lol


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

The bellas suck in more ways than one.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I hate when they win by roll up and there opponent doesn't even struggle out of it then they act surprised


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Nikki's ass is delicious


And Eva Marie is yummy as fuck!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Nikki looks so fuckin hoooot.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

That shit was a 10? How far out standards have fallen.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Natalya heel turn :lmao


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Thank god thats over.

They can hold up the 10 cards all they want this was barely a 1/10, if its even that.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

How fucking dumb.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I'm glad to see that Brie is no longer concerned with being stalked by Kane and her husband's potentially career ending injury.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Nattie sucks so bad.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Wow, really? Bellas turning back heel?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Nattie's crying again. The old woman of the division is breaking down.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Is this storyline for girls only
Cuz I have no idea what is going on


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> Nattie sucks so bad.


Can't agree with that dude, She's nattie!


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Confused


----------



## gonz085 (Mar 4, 2014)

Nattie looks like one of those "before" pics from those pro-active commercials close up.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So cringeworthy.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Good lord, I just cannot give a shit about the Divas division when they have matches over a painting.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

So Nikki is the babyface and she proceeds to play the arrogant winner? Weird.


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

Well then...


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Be a star, Divas. Be a star.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Y2-Jerk said:


> So...why is Natalya wearing SO MUCH makeup tonight?


Probably the massive breakout you can see underneath.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

I hope Batista beats Reigns ass


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Wow, really? Bellas turning back heel?


I think Nattie is the one that will turn heel.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

LOL! The spanish commentators says: "And Brie here's so much happy... have she forgot about Bryan?" Even them know that is bullshit. :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Aundrea Zuckerman just got ousted from the gang.
Finally.


----------



## Korporate Kane (Mar 20, 2014)

finalnight said:


> This makes no sense, total divas is taped months in advance!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Natt could have seen the episode last night. They never said those things to her face.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

More Alicia HEEL Fox please!! :russo



Batisssssssssssssssssssssssssssta!!!

#DEAL WITH IT


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

:shiiit guy :mark:


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Main event is going to be such a fucking trainwreck :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm glad to see that Brie is no longer concerned with being stalked by Kane and her husband's potentially career ending injury.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

That was some dumb, weird shit.

Oh yeah Divas.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Eva Marie is so tanned she's nearly as black as naomi


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

2 divas matches on RAW....someone in WWE hates me.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Fuck me. Nikki has one of the hottest body's going at the minute.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

kakashi101 said:


> I hope Batista beats Reigns ass


I wouldn't count on it


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Well...was that Becky Lynch with the rosebuds tonight? I'm pretty sure that it was...


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

TaylorFitz said:


> I'm glad to see that Brie is no longer concerned with being stalked by Kane and her husband's potentially career ending injury.





EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I'm glad to see that Brie is no longer concerned with being stalked by Kane and her husband's potentially career ending injury.


What is happening here...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I wish there was another Federation where Natty could go that she wouldn't be discriminated against because of her ties to Bret, it's painfully obvious anyone tied to the Harts are never going to be treated fairly in the WWE.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

So whos turning heel?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

So we just forget the Bryan/Kane/Brie stuff now? Hey, no fucking complaints from me.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Rock n Roll Express HOF 2015

We get it!


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I'm glad to see that Brie is no longer concerned with being stalked by Kane and her husband's potentially career ending injury.


Yeah, I thought that was a little strange myself.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> Fuck me. Nikki has one of the hottest body's going at the minute.


She does. Too bad I always get the feeling she's a colossal megabitch in real life.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

I hope Nattie is ok. WWE be crazy :argh:


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

hng13 said:


> Good lord, I just cannot give a shit about the Divas division when they have matches over a painting.


Well prepare for the eventual match of Cameron vs. Natalya, cause Natalya lost Cameron's cat on Total Divas :lmao


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

So where's AJ at?


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> Fuck me. Nikki has one of the hottest body's going at the minute.


Lana:yum:


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

We want :barrett


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Nattie stay losing


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

DashingRKO said:


> I think Nattie is the one that will turn heel.


Didn't look like she was on the verge of a heel turn, just on the verge of a pointless meltdown.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> She does. Too bad I always get the feeling she's a colossal megabitch in real life.


Which makes it all the better when she tries to get her hooks in Cena and he worms his way out of it every time.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Emotion Blur said:


> What is happening here...


WTF??

Multiaccount?
Copy/Paste from other site trying to seem funny?

:ti


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Korporate Kane said:


> Natt could have seen the episode last night. They never said those things to her face.


I really appreciate what you're doing, but we should never try to search sense about TD crap.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> We want :barrett


No. Not all of us.


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Natalya feuding over a painting...almost as creative as Uncle Bret feuding with a pirate over his jacket.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh God, I remember when the WWE was doing promotional tie ins with the Tristar Godzilla film back in 1998. 

Where did the fucking time go?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Can't wait for Godzilla this Weekend


----------



## Korporate Kane (Mar 20, 2014)

iKingAces said:


> So where's AJ at?


Not there, thank goodness.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Time for THE BIG GUY... and the other guy.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

LOL at their beanies


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Da fook is up with the hats?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

THE BIG GUY :mark:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Oh God, I remember when the WWE was doing promotional tie ins with the Tristar Godzilla film back in 1998.
> 
> Where did the fucking time go?


your old lol


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

pointless match numberrrr?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Those beanies. :lol


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

comeon Ryback, make Capatain Candlestick your bitch.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Those hats :ti

I'm guessing Irish Cena isn't turning heel then

Can't wait for Godzilla :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The midcard is stagnant as hell.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

TommyRich said:


> I wouldn't count on it





4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> your old lol


I do too.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:ti Those dirtsheets claiming Sheamus turned heel, then why the fuck is he facing one of these dopes?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Sheamus wins lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ryback and Axel look like dumb jocks who are complete idiots and are constantly going to keg parties


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Where the heck is Barrett?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

iKingAces said:


> So where's AJ at?


Probably with Punk at another hockey game


----------



## Korporate Kane (Mar 20, 2014)

Dopeeey said:


> I hope Nattie is ok. WWE be crazy :argh:


It would be cool if Natt and Foxx became a heel tag team.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

They flipped a coin :ti


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I love Ryback son lmaooooo


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

BIG GUY OUT! :ryback


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Big guy out! :lol


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

I love Ryback


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

BIG GUY OUT

:lmao :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Big guy out!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

TaylorFitz said:


> I'm glad to see that Brie is no longer concerned with being stalked by Kane and her husband's potentially career ending injury.





EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I'm glad to see that Brie is no longer concerned with being stalked by Kane and her husband's potentially career ending injury.


Are TaylorFitz and EdgeheadStingerfan one and the same person? :hmm:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Holy crap, Rybaxel is adorable.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm really enjoying these two right now.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

You know..JUST A THOUGHT..i forgot about Sheamus...i think his HEEL turn could be affected if Bryan is out? Anyone think this?!?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Big guy out, hahahahahahahaha! HILARIOUS!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Fella time.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

"big guy out" 

I fucking love Ryback.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

:lmao he fell for "Head I win tails you lose!"


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

RyBaxel ughhhh


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

BIG GUY OUT! :lmao


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

BIG GUY OUT! :ryback


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Big guy out! hahaha

Ryback continuing to grow on me.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bruh said Big guy out :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So why do Axel & Ryback get to choose which one of them has the match? Isn't that kind of unfair to Sheamus who theoretically would have to prepare for his opponent?


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

For those who are wondering, Sheamus wins.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

"Big guy out!" :lmao Hilarious.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Curtis and Ryback flipping a coin how creative. :lol


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Rybaxel should turn face.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Axel match? Man, my bladder must be going...gotta piss again.


----------



## Korporate Kane (Mar 20, 2014)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Ryback and Axel look like dumb jocks who are complete idiots and are constantly going to keg parties


Finally, someone else noticed. Thank you.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

lmfao love rybaxel so much chemistry


----------



## gonz085 (Mar 4, 2014)

Ryback is gonna make a comeback. Mark my fucking words.


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> So Kane on standby for maybe a month?


Yes where is he?



> Also is it rather sad that the company withOUT Daniel Bryan has pretty much no major player besides the Shield...with a company as huge with a major roster...they are thin as fuck on major players now.


There is no mid card division if you haven't noticed. Same happened during Punk's title reign, WWE no longer builds mid card stars.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Ryback going off at the crowd. Hahaha. He's amazing.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Why are they chanting Goldberg? At least save it for when Ryback's actually wrestling...


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

TripleG said:


> So why do Axel & Ryback get to choose which one of them has the match? Isn't that kind of unfair to Sheamus who theoretically would have to prepare for his opponent?


Brogue Kick > Anyone.

:sheamus


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Did Ryback say "Big guy out"?... OMG that's friggen hilarious.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

TromaDogg said:


> Are TaylorFitz and EdgeheadStingerfan one and the same person? :hmm:


That's very strange.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Was Sheamus mimicking cena doing a shitty version of punks running knee?


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

King is so bad. A sun and Sheamus joke, really? Take off your headset and walk away, King.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

gonz085 said:


> Ryback is gonna make a comeback. Mark my fucking words.


Then the same people who are saying he's growing on them and the same people who claim to like him will turn on him again if he goes back to the Feed Me More thing.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

RyBaxel vs BroMans... make it happen WWE and TNA


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

No Brogue? 

EDIT: Second match: The Big Fella:sheamus vs THE BIG GUY:ryback

:mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Shit match, good finish.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yay. Two for the price of one.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wow he's gonna beat them both :lmao :lmao its like a WWE 2k14 cutscene


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Woah


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ryback kicking Sheamus's ass harder than Sin Cara did.

:sheamus


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I feel like people are not giving enough credit to the fact that Axel said "Heads I win tails you lose" and it worked.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

That Sheamus heel turn tho...


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao if Sheamus wins now...


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

DAT Cloverleaf. :banderas


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

..to be continued


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh god, he's going to beat both of them. Fuck you wwe uncreative


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

TJC93 said:


> Wow he's gonna beat them both :lmao :lmao its like a WWE 2k14 cutscene


Lmfaoooooooooooooooo


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

you wanna fight fella! lmfao


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I thought Sheamus was turning heel?


----------



## gonz085 (Mar 4, 2014)

Eulonzo said:


> Then the same people who are saying he's growing on them and the same people who claim to like him will turn on him again if he goes back to the Feed Me More thing.


:lol:lol:lol:lol

Probably very true. I have always liked Ryback, though.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow this Sheamus guy is always up for a challenge.

Such a brave man!


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Ryback and axel mimicking bad influence


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

LateTrain27 said:


> No Brogue?


Give it 2 mins


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

gonz085 said:


> :lol:lol:lol:lol
> 
> Probably very true. I have always liked Ryback, though.


I've been indifferent to him. Much like Roman Reigns, he's a good typical big man, but other than that he does nothing for me.

He's had his funny moments since his heel turn, though. :lol BIG GUY OUT!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

ANOTHER MATCH???


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

TaylorFitz said:


> I feel like people are not giving enough credit to the fact that Axel said "Heads I win tails you lose" and it worked.


I get it now :lmao



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gonz085 (Mar 4, 2014)

Fuck Sheamus. I cannot stand him. What a joke. And Dolph Ziggler won't even make the show I bet. Fucking ridiculous.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

god Fandango/Layla will be on as well


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

I half expected Sheamus to brogue kick Ryback and end his challenge within two seconds.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Wait during the quarter flip thing did Axel throw his quarter then catch it Mr Perfect style?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ironcladd1 said:


> I thought Sheamus was turning heel?


Prolly not anymore since Bryan left


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Segageeknavarre said:


> Wait during the quarter flip thing did Axel throw his quarter then catch it Mr Perfect style?


Caught that too, it was fucking awesome haha.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

sheamus is so boring.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Segageeknavarre said:


> Wait during the quarter flip thing did Axel throw his quarter then catch it Mr Perfect style?


What a blatant copy of Curt. What was the point of that?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Two Super Sheamus matches tonight fpalm


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Just come back with a cup of Irish coffe, now I'm ready for that BROGUE, FELLA! :sheamus


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Not liking this super sheamus bull.. saw enough of that over the years.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

BigEMartin said:


> sheamus is so boring.


All three of these guys are boring.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Where the fuck is Lana? We want Lana.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

DoubtGin said:


> god Fandango/Layla will be on as well


...which means more Santino/Emma...if you like that kind of thing.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

gonz085 said:


> :lol:lol:lol:lol
> 
> Probably very true. I have always liked Ryback, though.


The only time i didnt like Ryback was when they had him doing ridiculous crap like getting injured by Justin Gabriel and forfeiting his match against The Miz.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Those 6 year old voices counting with Sheamus. :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cole have you ever seen Shellshock in your life?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Push Ryback!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Dat heat


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Eulonzo said:


> What a blatant copy of Curt. What was the point of that?


Umm...homage? Dude is his son ffs...


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

JBL: Complete waste of time!

You should be talking about this segment in general, Bradshaw.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Sheamus and Ryback work well together.


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

sheamus has added some new moves


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Why is everyone copying Corey Graves all of a sudden?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The crowd is dead


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ryback, Big E, Cena, Cesaro, O'Neil or Sheamus? Who is strongest?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh shit, I just noticed that







is clean shaven. :O


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

mattheel said:


> Where the fuck is Lana? We want Lana.


She's busy encouraging Russian guys to erect their monuments...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This is a good match.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Ryback, Big E, Cena, Cesaro, O'Neil or Sheamus? Who is strongest?



Big E or Cesaro 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

mattheel said:


> Umm...homage? Dude is his son ffs...


:lmao I was joking dude, don't worry lol.

Literally the only time he's seem to done a homage to his father, though.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So rybaxel is getting fed to Shaemus tonight huh. fpalm
fuck..


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Ryback, Big E, Cena, Cesaro, O'Neil or Sheamus? Who is strongest?


:henry2


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

For once, go Ryback! lol


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Oh shit, I just noticed that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No he isn't.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

FUCK OFF SHEAMUS, guy can't even lose to a distraction


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Nice match


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Fuck Sheamus.. Just fuck him. Tired of his ass.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Irish Cena.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

:sheamus *BROGUE!!!* :sheamus


Fella/BigGuy was enjoyable.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

If Cena and Sheamus had a match, who would lose?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So why did Sheamus have to fight both guys again? Did I miss something?


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

That was pretty good. Fella.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

fuck that


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

SHEAMUSWINSLOL :sheamus


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Sheamus is getting worse than Cena ffs


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ryback could've been a huge star


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Ughhh seriously? come on wwe


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Holy shit..

a decent creative team would have made Sheamus lose after the interference; but nah let's throw away the little bit of credibility these guys had.


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## SuperDanielBryan (Mar 23, 2014)

Really hope Sheamus loses the title soon. The guy is so bland.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Come the fuck on. Give the big guy something.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Fuckin lameus


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Good match between the Big Guy and Fella, Sheamus!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Lobster Head wins.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Wasn't a bad match. Actually pretty good. Sheamus got a pretty loud pop tho.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Ugghhh... Two Seamus segments in one night...


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> If Cena and Sheamus had a match, who would lose?


The IWC


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

TripleG said:


> So why did Sheamus have to fight both guys again? Did I miss something?


Just because.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> :henry2


My bad Henry. How did I forget sir?! Please don't induct me!


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Eulonzo said:


> :lmao I was joking dude, don't worry lol.
> 
> Literally the only time he's seem to done a homage to his father, though.


My bad. Ive had like 8 beers. The Bruins are getting killed.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Mother fucking Sheamus :fpalm


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

who didn't see that coming


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Nice Brogue by Sheamus :dance


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

I don't get why some of you even watch the show. All I'm reading it's bitching and moaning because their lil faves aren't/probably won't be wrestling. This Sheamus/RyBack match is dope!! some of you don't even try to be entertained FFS


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Sheamuswinslol


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Leaks that got ass kicked by Hunico
Is booked to beat 2 guys in one show

Coincidence?


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

And it wasn't even a Title defense. Fancy that.


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> If Cena and Sheamus had a match, who would lose?


Neither, double count out.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

High pitched squeals lol


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Just because.


They didn;t make him look invincible against Ambrose, so they overcompensated this week.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Still no 3mb or el torito im shocked lol.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

mattheel said:


> My bad. Ive had like 8 beers. The Bruins are getting killed.


Goal!..time for that 3rd period comeback!


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

kokepepsi said:


> Leaks that got ass kicked by Hunico
> Is booked to beat 2 guys in one show
> 
> Coincidence?



:ti 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Bad For Business said:


> If Cena and Sheamus had a match, who would lose?


They would be fighting all 3 hours


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Just have 3MB and Barrett and it will be a complete show.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

so can sheamus and cena not win 1 single match without you guys bitching

it is like you want over baby faces to constantly lose lol


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Ryback, Big E, Cena, Cesaro, O'Neil or Sheamus? Who is strongest?


Big E, he's a legit powerlifter. There's a video of him throwing up 600+ on the bench at Cena's home gym.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Aficionado said:


> Goal!..time for that 3rd period comeback!


No goal!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Oh man, after the Meat Hook I really thought for like, a full second, that Ryback could it won.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Phillies3:16 said:


> No goal!


Damn. Indeed no goal.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

p862011 said:


> so can sheamus and cena not win 1 single match without you guys bitching
> 
> it is like you want over baby faces to constantly lose lol


No, it's that they want new faces who have either/or personality/in-ring talent. Punk and Bryan get cheered as faces, as will Sami Zayn.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

So is Bryan going to vacate the titles or nah


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I think Cesaro actually has a chance of beating Sheamus...


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Please don't job out Cesaro.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Sheamus to beat Cesaro


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sheamus vs Cesaro? Have to watch Main Event this week.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Sheamus burying Cesaro tomorrow


Steph's music is horrible


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Okay Alicia Fox just unquit on the WWE app, calling it just a "moment". These app segments are pretty damn funny tbh. I wish they would air this stuff on TV.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Sheamus vs Cesaro?

Sheamus may actually lose here!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

fpalm

They're gonna feed Cesaro to Sheamus? God, the Real Americans should NOT have disbanded. They're both getting screwed right now.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Stephanie. :yum:


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Title annoucement?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey look who it is!!


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

Bryan grab the titles and run


----------



## SuperDanielBryan (Mar 23, 2014)

Strip those clothes, Steph! I mean, titles..


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Flawless Victory said:


> I don't get why some of you even watch the show. All I'm reading it's bitching and moaning because their lil faves aren't/probably won't be wrestling. This Sheamus/RyBack match is dope!! some of you don't even try to be entertained FFS


Maybe because some people didn't think the match was good? Wasn't as boring as Sheamus/Axel but it was pretty bleh to me.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> I think Cesaro actually has a chance of beating Sheamus...


LOL



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

NOBODY DO HER LIKE SHE DO HER


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I'm not going to be happy if she strips Bryan of the title.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Steph here to vacate the titles...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Vacate the title Steph! Please, please, please baby!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn, Steph didn't even get a reaction.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh no Steph is wearing her title stripping blazer


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Bryan get in the car now!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Stop saying demon ffs


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

SuperDanielBryan said:


> Strip those clothes, Steph! I mean, titles..



:ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The Devil's Favorite Fuckboy, Kane.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

I like Steph and her theme so much. It fits her black girl swagger well :dance


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

'The DEMON Kane'

*takes a drink*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

ROLLINS said:


> Damn, Steph didn't even get a reaction.


Should've worn a cowboy hat. YEE-HAW!


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Steph looks sooo good in HD.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

SuperDanielBryan said:


> Strip those clothes, Steph! I mean, titles..


You mean't the clothes, come on now. :cool2


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

JohnCooley said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:barrett beat :sheamus clean a couple weeks ago, so maybe :cesaro2 can too.


----------



## gonz085 (Mar 4, 2014)

New Jack vs Cena!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:ti I can't take this shit.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Steph's accent is fucking awful.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

ARE THEY STRIPPED HIM OF THE TITLE NO.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Stripping him of the titles.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Either the title gets vacated or Vince returns!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

This must be a work, mocking a legit injury is kind of dark.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

VACANTS BIG RETURN


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

yup, stripping him


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

It's what's best for business.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Is she going to vacate the titles? :mark


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Run Bryan run!!!


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

Damn steph would get it


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

DEMON KANE HAS BRYAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

WTF :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh Jesus.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Bryan with that leg help.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

LOL At everyone who thought the injury was legit...


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

fpalm
yup


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Safe to say that the injury isn't that serious now.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Seriously?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

What the fuck is this :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao

This company.


----------



## SuperDanielBryan (Mar 23, 2014)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL Drag his ass out!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

WTF IS THIS SHIT!?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Ugh. What the fuck.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Bryan having to help Kane drag him.


----------



## Korporate Kane (Mar 20, 2014)

Yay!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Kane is here to collect his booty..I mean his bounty


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Kane like, I'm here to fix your shit Steph


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

OH SHIT! WHAT HAS KANE DONE?!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Bryan with that leg help.



:duck


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Lmao at Bryan assisting Kane in pulling him


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:lol


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

D-Bry needs to be selling this like Lesnar. "MY NECK!!!!!"


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

it was a work LOL


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Lazy as fuck Daniel Bryan, getting someone to carry you our there then instantly having a nap.

Fuck sake man


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Did he dead


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Idiots.. His injury is real this is just an angle.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

And there was Steph's way out of taking his titles.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

OH MY GOD, HE KILLED BRYAN, YOU BASTARDS!


Dopeeey said:


> I like Steph and her theme so much. It fits her black girl swagger well :dance


It's hilarious because when you hear her speak and do promos, it doesn't fit her at all, although you can tell she walks to the beat. :lol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

this feud :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Bah Gawd they killed him!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

"Is he okay?" Clearly not.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Unreal.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao and DB still corpsing. I love him.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

'Is he okay?' Erm let me just think about that one for you Brie


----------



## Korporate Kane (Mar 20, 2014)

Clearly cut by sissors, lol.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

So...is D-Bry's neck surgery just kayfabe or is it legit?


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

What has Kane done this is a mans career on the line.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Weird spot to be taking a nap


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Bryan with the Zack Ryder treatment.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

This feud getting better and better I see. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Bryan-Kane one of the worst feuds over the big belt I've seen in a long time


----------



## LSUZombie (Jul 24, 2013)

This is shameful


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Why is this needed? He needs surgery. They didn't destroy Edge after he said he had to retire. Christ.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

lol and I thought the neck injury was serious.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

I really dislike the fact Brie is involved in this at all.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This is super serial you guys.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

This feud and angle is pathetic.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So he's not dropping the belts now then, and this is looking more of a work by the minute


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Those rips on Bryan's shirt are too much.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

ChairShot90 said:


> So...is D-Bry's neck surgery just kayfabe or is it legit?


Kayfabe it seems


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Fucking Bryan was corpsing :lmao

:bryan


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> Bryan with the Zack Ryder treatment.


Watch him get pushed off the stage on the stretcher :ti


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

I'd mark if they said Batista vs Reigns would be for the title.. even tho it would be retarded


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

BRYAN BLADED FOR THE SEGMENT! Yes!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Don't have sympathy Steph! Strip his title!


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

God I'm so sick of the Bella being involved with every Bryan segment.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Lmao at Steph informing the paramedics about his neck surgery


----------



## SuperDanielBryan (Mar 23, 2014)

Bryan got off a stretcher to win the titles. Surely he can get off again, right? Or is that too Cena-like for you guys?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Brie vs Stephanie in an Acting Class Match


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

MEMS said:


> Bryan-Kane one of the worst feuds over the big belt I've seen in a long time


Especially because this EXACT same feud happened with Kane, Ryder, and Eve a few years ago.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ugh.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Gettin his ass kicked weekly :maury


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

When Steph asked if Bryan was okay he should have yelled yes, did a kip up and hit her with the running knee.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This Raw has been so full of shit booking.. fuck, I'm a little drunk and I can't stand this bullshit. At least there has been a few good things...


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Was that blood on Bryan's forehead?


----------



## LSUZombie (Jul 24, 2013)

Just strip the guy of the belts. 

Have a tournament for each belt. Let Bryan return and win them both back. 

It's not that hard and yet wwe fucks it all up.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SuperDanielBryan said:


> Bryan got off a stretcher to win the titles. Surely he can get off again, right? Or is that too Cena-like for you guys?


When he does it for 10 years, then it'll be Cena-like.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

LVblizzard said:


> Was that blood on Bryan's forehead?



Bryan bladed?


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Did they sandpaper his forhead


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Did the guy on the Sonic commercial just "This is the shit Headquarters?". Cuz he's spot on.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

It could still be real Kane done noting to hurt his neck more other than drop him 20 yards.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

So this entire surgery thing was all kayfabe?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SuperDanielBryan said:


> Bryan got off a stretcher to win the titles. Surely he can get off again, right? Or is that too Cena-like for you guys?


We get it. We fucking get it.


----------



## gonz085 (Mar 4, 2014)

Bring Kurt Angle back and give him the titles. THE WRESTLING MACHINE!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

How many stretcher jobs has Bryan done since his push?

Like 5? fuck man


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

KFC, please fuck off back to 2012 with your dubstep garbage.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Zack Ryder ‏@ZackRyder 

“@WWEgames: So.. What you’re saying is we should stop work on your alt. attire for 2K15?” I’m actually going to be in the game?

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

TripleG said:


> This is super serial you guys.


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

SEE BRYAN'S NECK SURGERY THIS THURSDAY ON THE NETWORK LIVE AND FREE


just $12.99 a month


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

Those aren't even real paramedics .:HHH2


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Bearodactyl said:


> Weird spot to be taking a nap


I'm pretty sure it's nice and comfy on the stage tough homie :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

BarneyArmy said:


> What has Kane done this is a mans career on the line.












That's not fair! That's my WWE World Heavyweight Champion!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I can't... I can't handle this shit. I can't. I can't.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

So he doesn't have neck problems? Cause it looked like Bryan was about to cry during his promo so seemed very legit.

Either way, meh.


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

SuperDanielBryan said:


> Bryan got off a stretcher to win the titles. Surely he can get off again, right? Or is that too Cena-like for you guys?


Lol you're seriously pathetic. :lol


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

It's real, but it doesn't hurt to take advantage of it to garner more sympathy.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

gonz085 said:


> Bring Kurt Angle back and give him the titles. THE WRESTLING MACHINE!


Even Angle is out because of the ACL


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Tom Phillips ‏@TomPhillipsWWE 

So to confirm here on the @WWE App, @AliciaFoxy did NOT quit


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

SP103 said:


> Why is this needed? He needs surgery. They didn't destroy Edge after he said he had to retire. Christ.


There's a difference, though.

Edge literally can't/couldn't take any bumps, not just due to his neck, so even if he wanted to, they won't/wouldn't let him. Plus Edge's moment is much more emotional and serious, Bryan's only getting surgery. Plus I don't think Bryan literally took a bump, considering Kane "took him out" off-camera.

Plus they needed to acknowledge the Kane/Stephanie thing, you can't just have him leave temporarily and not acknowledge his feud.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

This fued has officially hit the shits.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Shane Douglas>Triple H


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Steph :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*ACTING~!*


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

STAY AWAY!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Good god Brie sucks!


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Good lord Brie... that was amazing. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Scott Steiner??!?


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Why couldn't they just have Bryan do what he does best instead of try to act out some drama class exercise? Piss poor.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Brie vs Steph at Payback. Book it.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

Brie just popped Steph's implants


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Steph is so damn gorgeous!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

"I WAS ONLY TRYING TO HELP YOU!!"


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Ladies and gentlemans, this storyline just doesn't care anymore!


----------



## My client (May 6, 2014)

Dat acting.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

That shot of Steph was hot as fuck.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Ziggles


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Ooooft that's Steph told! She better be staying away for her own safety! My goodness!


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Holy shit Ziggler made it on the show


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Steph is about to put one of her heels through Brie's face, thank god.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Wowo this is getting crazy :agree


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Woo Ziggler has actually got a match :mark: Shame he's about to job to the shits that is Fandango


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

The change from summer to Layla is one of the best things WWE has done in years.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

oh my god Layla


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

This is like a new version of the I quit match.

How much crap can they show until we quit watching.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

.. Or.. You know. 

It's a real injury that they're turning into a storyline? 

Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Inb4 everyone shits on Brie's acting when all she did was say one line and pushed her.


----------



## TheGreatOneMark (Feb 14, 2012)

:vince2:hunter:trips4:vince$


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

wtf no fandango vs santino im stunned and saddaned the streak is over


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> That shot of Steph was hot as fuck.


I have to say that was an epic movie like shot at the end.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Layla is with Flemdingo?

At least we used to get Summer Rae..


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Reality" TV.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

10 smarks in the crowd isn't "everybody," JBL.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

"Stay away!" 

That's what everyone thinks about you Brie.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Please let Ziggler win


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Is Fandango really smashin Summer Rae or nah?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Is kissing, pg?


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Watch Fandango win. Just watch. :side:

...

And OMFG Layla. 8*D


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

It's not the same until Johnny Curtis slips something into a drink.


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

Ziggler to job.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Layla

:moyes1


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

And everyone thought Fandango would be gay!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

WWE ‏@WWE

Don't miss Hacksaw Jim Duggan coming up next on #RAW! 

huh


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Layla is the sexiest diva on the roster.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I didn't know Dolph was allowed to wrestle past his bedtime now


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

Fandango has finally found love? Oh my God. WWE can't get anymore pathetic can they? :lol


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

It says entertainment but the show is so boring. Filler after filler it pisses me off.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Amazing dropkick.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Fandango with that Rick Rude-ish taunt. :lol


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Bryan's out. Ziggler push.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So it looks like Triple H is going to be beating off to watching Steph wrestle Brie at Payback.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Jesus, Ziggler is _really_ getting buried. Fandango actually gets an entrance over him.

:buried


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Segageeknavarre said:


> wtf no fandango vs santino im stunned and saddaned the streak is over [/QUOTE
> 
> Don't let Heyman get a hold of that haha


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Man this Raw has been filler heavy.

Dat Alicia has been the best part of Raw :lol


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Lawler. :lmao:lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bryan D's got 99 problems and a bitch becoming his sidekick is the reason they all became worse.

Fanny's quite the lucky fucker to have Summer go HAM and devour his tongue.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> And everyone thought Fandango would be gay!


Summer Rae and Layla are the perfect beards.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

It's a shame this is just a throw away match. Dolph vs Fandango could actually be a decent feud if mid card programs still existed.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

We have two Total Divas storylines going on at the same time right now. Balls.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Layla is fucking gorgeous


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> That shot of Steph was hot as fuck.


If only the camera guys were allowed to do more pervy shots. :no:


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

"Who dumped who?"
"Breaking up on Twitter?"
What the fuck are these idiots TALKING ABOUT. Call he god damn match, holy shit.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Segageeknavarre said:


> wtf no fandango vs santino im stunned and saddaned the streak is over


Don't let Heyman here you say that lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

If Ziggy loses to this fuck...


----------



## Big Booboos (Oct 26, 2012)

layla pls


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

That view of Layla

:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dat rack on Layla.

:damn


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Segageeknavarre said:


> wtf no fandango vs santino im stunned and saddaned the streak is over


Son I am disappoint


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Layla is the sexiest diva on the roster.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

hng13 said:


> Don't let Heyman here you say that lol


:heyman The WWE creative team has ended the streak


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Cant stand when they have the cameraman in a persons face when the cameraman should be a few feet away.

There are some things the fans at home and in attendance aren't supposed to see, Stephanie's face after getting pushed was one of um.



DoubtGin said:


> Zack Ryder ‏@ZackRyder
> 
> “@WWEgames: So.. What you’re saying is we should stop work on your alt. attire for 2K15?” I’m actually going to be in the game?
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


Im all for adding more wrestlers but im surprised also lmao.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Its hard to watch such feminine characters honestly.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Aficionado said:


> It's a shame this is just a throw away match. Dolph vs Fandango could actually be a decent feud if mid card programs still existed.


At this point Dolph Ziggler has reached Bart Gunn status.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Holy fuck Fandango can actually put on a decent match when he's not facing a comedy jobber.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fandango is actually pretty good in the ring....too bad he's jobber material.. Look at Layla's ass..yummy  :cool2


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


>


Agreed. Hot, but Overrated.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Botchamania just got a clip.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

One day Ziggler is gonna go for that 10 punch corner spot and he's gonna fall right over the ring post :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ziggler actually won. HOLY SHIT.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Yay, Ziggler actually wins


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

& Ziggler won for what? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gonz085 (Mar 4, 2014)

Ziggler!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Ziggler..........won.....? On Raw?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

YES! YES! YES! Ziggler actually won a match. The dream is on #pushZiggler :mark:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

wow that match sucked worst than the Natalya vs Nikki match


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Damn, a Ziggler win. Disheartening. 

Oh well, he'll be jobbing on Friday. :hb


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Eulonzo said:


> Agreed. Hot, but Overrated.


There's that word again.


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

oh shit ziggler won? happy days


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Dem Layla titties.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Layla is the prefect test to see if someone's gay. If you wouldn't bone her, you are gay.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Botchamania just got a clip.


Clearly not a botch.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice to see Ziggler win. Don't see enough of that.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Break up incoming? lol


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Eulonzo said:


> Inb4 everyone shits on Brie's acting when all she did was say one line and pushed her.


Too late.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks like they're putting Summer back with Fandango.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Don't break these two up already. Layla looks great in those setups.

Plus Fandango is about to be even more fucked than normal without any diva.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

So stupid :lmao


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Creepy Johnny?! I wish.


----------



## gonz085 (Mar 4, 2014)

"And, MY DICK"


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Shut the fuck up, Fandango.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I imagine Curtis saying this right before the woman passes out and doesn't remember the next three days.


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

Oh, I guess that Ziggler win didn't mean anything then?


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

LOL.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Fandango is amazing.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I hope he dumps Layla for Adam Rose*


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Damn, this is borderline Ultimate Warrior shit right here with growling and weird ass material.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Layla is the prefect test to see if someone's gay. If you wouldn't bone her, you are gay.


Can I get an Amen!!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Layla is the prefect test to see if someone's gay. If you wouldn't bone her, you are gay.


I'm pretty sure that a lot of gay guys would bone her too.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

LMAO!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ziggler wins? I guess tonight isn't total bullshit. :jordan


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Fandango is really batman


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

This is first class booking my friends. First class.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Save_Fandang0.Summ3r-Ra3


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Can they push Ziggler now Bryan is "injured". He's the 3rd most over guy on the roster (Punk is still on the roster)


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

WHAT WAS THE POINT OF THIS


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Johnny Curtis loves this


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

"And to celebrate my loss to Ziggler, we're going to have live s..." oh wait...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

He says "I love you" the way I expect a child molester to hand a kid ice cream.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Hit-Girl said:


> *I hope he dumps Layla for Adam Rose*


That storyline would be amazing


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

did fandango channel in inner keanu reeves delivery just then


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

....this shit is just stupid. Atleast Ziggs got the win.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

That's Fandango on my cunt list


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

bme said:


> There are some things the fans at home and in attendance aren't supposed to see, Stephanie's face after getting pushed was one of um.


I didn't mind seeing her face that close. :yum:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So....Fandango isn't gay? :russo


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Fandango is probably the best placed man in this company right now.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

LateTrain27 said:


> Shut the fuck up, Fandango.



Brony telling someone to shut up. :lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

JBL - "My Mom watches this show"

Me- What she doing watching Raw? She needs to watch Heat vs Nets.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

rofl that segment was beyond amazing the passion of love fandango has for layla is beyond touvhing


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

No JBL Don't go to commercial they show enough as it is, Yell "Cut To A Promo" instead!
Imagine the panic backstage if someone ever said that again!

"Wait.. What the fuck is a promo???"
The chimps would all panic and start destroying the room.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

That might have been the creepiest "I love you" I've ever heard.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Layla is the prefect test to see if someone's gay. If you wouldn't bone her, you are gay.


What if I want to bone Naomi instead? :draper2


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chan Hung said:


> So....Fandango isn't gay? :russo


He was until Adam Rose debuted. There can only be one, ala Highlander.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Layla is the prefect test to see if someone's gay. If you wouldn't bone her, you are gay.


that's a pretty weak test. 

Why not just go balls out and put up a nude male, and if you get a hard up, then you're probably gay.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Where the fuck is our IC Champ?


----------



## Scrafty (Apr 7, 2012)

Ken Shamrock namedrop in 2014 btw.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

JBL :lmao:lmao


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

hbkmickfan said:


> That might have been the creepiest "I love you" I've ever heard.


I think Kane still has that on lock. 

With the whole seed thing Lita was supposedly carrying of his.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

DashingRKO said:


> What if I want to bone Naomi instead? :draper2


Then you have bad taste


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

That Fandango confessions was some next level booking lol. He knew what's importent in life....Layla>insignificant loss to Zigglar


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

My head feels like it's going to explode. I can't wrap my head around this episode...


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Where the fuck is our IC Champ?


making sure he gets the good part of Raw before the not hype main event.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> So....Fandango isn't gay? :russo


pretty sure layla is tho lol


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> Layla is fucking gorgeous


I agree


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Where the fuck is our IC Champ?


Probably up next, the "Oxygen tank on a pole" match won't be 40 minutes long


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

right im off to bed RAW is dog shite.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

DashingRKO said:


> What if I want to bone Naomi instead? :draper2


Would you still bone Layla?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

virus21 said:


> Then you have bad taste


Please...


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Would you still bone Layla?


Even though it's a rhetorical question........


Yes.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ugh.... fucking Hacksaw.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh good god no. I'm done paying attention until he's gone.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Too bad this show has been pretty lame...


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

50 bucks says 3MB comes out


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

NO
NOT THIS FUCKER
FUCK OFF


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

BNB. Please.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

HOOOOOOOOOOOOO! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Ugh, hate this clown


----------



## TheGreatOneMark (Feb 14, 2012)

:cornette


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I hope Hacksaw gets some bad news...


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Patrotic American Legend? Anyone else thinking Rusev Crush Time?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I'd bang Layla


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

This ..... hacksaw still coming out with wood


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

So... again, where is our IC Champ?


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey at least he isn't wrestling. Just trying to promote that horrible show of theirs


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Mmm Layla omg..


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Fuck off USA chant


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

We are deep into the dead zone here folks.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

This is random.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

For a legend, Hacksaw appears on Raw WAY too much.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

USA! USA! USA!


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

Rusev time.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So they just show Legends house is doing fine in the network ratings yet they bring out someone to push it instead of helping a lower ranked show fpalm


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

More network promos!


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

LateTrain27 said:


> Patrotic American Legend? Anyone else thinking Rusev Crush Time?


Yep


----------



## SuperDanielBryan (Mar 23, 2014)

Please stop giving him microphones. Jesus.


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Not watching RAW, but based on the few pages I've read in this thread, it doesn't appear as though I'm missing much. In fact, it sounds awful.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

BrownianMotion said:


> Rusev time.


Bravo sir


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Lana.... dat azzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

FUCK.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Enter Rusev!


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Sweeeeeet


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Lana. Oh my word.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

lanna hggggggggggggggnnnnnnnnnnnnn!


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

YES
RUSEV CRUSH


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Lana :mark: U I swear her clothes get tighter every week


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

There she is Lana :lenny


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Lana to crack duggans head with those legs of hers


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

CALLED IT!

RUSEV CRUSH TIME! (Known to most of the forum as Lana's Legs Appreciation Time)


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow. Lana and Rusev. Who would have thought? The shock. The awe.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LAYLA AND THEM LEGS/ASS :

Did she dye her hair more blonde?!?!?!?


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

LANA,


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Lana

:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Good time for Jim to say HO. Right about now. lol


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

jim doogan lmao


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

BrownianMotion said:


> Rusev time.


+1 internets for you (Y)


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hacksaw checking out dat ass


----------



## TheGreatOneMark (Feb 14, 2012)

wtf am i watching?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Baw gawd she broke my dick in half!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

OH she dissing England it's on now!


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I like Hacksaw.

But considering this was just a cheap Sell for Legends house and the network...thank god for Lana

Rusev...Crush!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I would put them mothafuckin thangs on Lana!!!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Please let Rusev crush this moron


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Lana. :homer


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

boring. This un-american stuff is so played out. It was only great when Lance Storm did it.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ohh of course, this should have been obvious :lol


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

LOOK its wifey Lana


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Did someone say Layla was the sexiest Diva in the company? I'm gonna have to say Lana edges her out on the sexy meter.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

She knows what she's doing in them short ass skirts. She knows we be watching.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Lana! :wall


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Only reason raw is still on my tv


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Tony Atlas coming out for the save.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Jesus, is this the 80's?


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Chan Hung said:


> LAYLA AND THEM LEGS/ASS :
> 
> Did she dye her hair more blonde?!?!?!?




You mean Lana?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Rusev is proud....of being an expatriated Bulgarian now representing Russia? Oooooook


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh look, they're gonna make Rusev an even bigger stereotype by having him murder Duggan.



Jerichoholic274 said:


> Layla is the prefect test to see if someone's gay. If you wouldn't bone her, you are gay.


Seems legit if she's "the prefect test", since we all know the *perfect* test involves Alexa Bliss, Emma, Summer and / or Renee.


----------



## TheGreatOneMark (Feb 14, 2012)

lana tho..:woolcock


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lana is gonna fuck the BasedDuggan.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Why'd she say China?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao

Hacksaw. Holy shit.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

bullshit


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Americans make me hate America.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Seriously?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

This has to be said..

I wonder if she could take that 2x4 like a champ? :cena5


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lana has saved this SEGMENT...fucking hot ass bitch!!


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Hacksaw should SHUT THE FUCK UP and get destroyed now
Get this dipshit off my screen


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Vladimir Putin > The Black Bush (Aka Obama)


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

As if they actually made him Russian


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> Americans make me hate America.


Agreed wholeheartedly.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

still can't believe they are praising a dictator for heat.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Rusev squashing legends now?

Just rehasing what they did with Nexus and then the Shield.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Cena with the save then or what?


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Hmm wonder whats going to happen between these 3?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So I guess they are going to forget that up until now they has been saying Rusev is from Bulgaria?


----------



## SuperDanielBryan (Mar 23, 2014)

Blood on the Leaves.


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Rusev has run rough shot over WWE?


Michael Cole, he has beaten no one but jobbers.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"Rusev has ran though the entire WWE"

3 black dudes and Zack Ryder. Settle the fuck down.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Swagger and Zeb should turn face and feud with Rusev.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I love me some Lana


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Let's go Rusev, do it for Dobby!....er, I mean Putin!


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Hooooooooo!


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Rusev to get his first real program? Someone to run in and save Hacksaw?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Mr DOOOgan


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana legs are just wow and dat ass :kobedat


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Shut his old ass up RUSEV.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Sgt. Slaughter next week.


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

This segment is over lol. Amazing how a Russian gimmick still works.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

All the previous squashes coming out to save Mr. Dooogan? :lol

Edit: oh nope, guess just a new squash.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Yay American patriotism. What a great way to include _all_ of your fans _worldwide_. What a load of outdated shit this is.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

These 2 as a pair are great how can people dislike them


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm a libertarian but I don't mind Putin one bit


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

can this shit end already


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Run Mr. Doogan, run!


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Beg for mercy? 

Heck. I beg for you, Lana.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

That wood was styrofoam.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Yeah, that was a real 2x4.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

cringeworthy but lana makes it worth it


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

It would be awesome to see Rusev vs The Undertaker.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

OH FUCK HE JUST BROKE A 2x4 IN HALF MAHGLE


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I wonder if Lana likes Rusev's receding mullet.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

'Beg for mercy!' :lmao


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Big E

:mark:


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

The one semi-credible black guy. :lmao


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Sweet! I like this match up!


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

really another black guy for rusev


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

SOULBERG TO THE RESCUE


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

As if Rusev hasn't squashed enough black guys...


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

LOLOLOL

Big E.

WWE trollin Wale


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Big E, YES. Give him something to do.


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

wtb kurt angle for that


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Big E hahaha


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

:ti
Random as fuck


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Another black guy :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Now it's four black dudes and Zack Ryder.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh fuck off I wanted to see him suffer


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

big e slid head first into rusevs balls


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Big E? Please.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

LMFAO RUSEV KILLED BIG E


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

What happened to big e's heel turn?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Rusev Big E I'm keen. Though another black guy to be fed to Rusev


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Breaking that toy 2x4 like a PRO.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

At least a real feud for Rusev!


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Alright my homie Big E!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Big E with the "save."


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Wale ain't gonna like this :lmao


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

DOOgan Howser


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

And so begins Big E's free fall into Damien Sandow status.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Worst save attempt I've ever seen.


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

Big E with DAT Push.



Nevermind.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Big E runs very fast, also Rusev and Black people do not get along.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Fucking ******* asses :HA


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Seems legit if she's "the prefect test", since we all know the *perfect* test involves Alexa Bliss, Emma, Summer and / or Renee.


Why you gotta be talking shit 'bout my grammar Bro?

edit: 800th post.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

good job big e come to make the save and get your shit pushed in lol


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Rusev with that Donald Sterling gimmick.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Finally something for Big E to do.


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

Can someone tell the creative that the wall fell in 1990


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

So he's just Rusev now. fpalm


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Rusev: Setting WWE back to 1950s. ositivity


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Rusev's "blacklist" getting longer and longer. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Well, atleast Big E finally got a decent pop.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Hahahahaha when was the last time a face made the save and was "squashed" within seconds?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Rusev - Donald Sterling's favorite wrestler.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Bearodactyl said:


> Wale ain't gonna like this :lmao


Oh yeah man, he's gonna have a shit fit.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Rusev only fights black people? OK.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Wheres Wale at now? :draper2


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi Big E.

Bye Big E.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

WTF was this shit. Sending Big E out there to get pummeled and not come out on top just burried Big E tremendously. 


2014 is turning into the worst year for WWE.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

But Jesus Christ...Lana


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

This is pretty much Vince's hate for Obama spilled out on television against the blacks with a Putin avatar.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

rusev crushing every black guy. where is jtg at.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

That pop for Big E, though. :banderas

That'd be an interesting match-up.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

:lmao what the fuck was the purpose of Big E. coming down, he didn't even get a hit in.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Woods, Truth, Big E...must be building to a Mark Henry feud.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

LateTrain27 said:


> Finally something for Big E to do.


Be the next black guy to lose to Rusev?


----------



## Sin Samuray (Jul 5, 2013)

Big E, I don't think you know Rusev's track record with black people, lol.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

If only someone could rise up and overcome the odds to stop Rusev :cena3


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> And so begins Big E's free fall into Damien Sandow status.


I doubt it, he's workout buddies with John Cena.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

It's amazing how accurate this promo is to how the US actually works. Southern American almost gets their ass kicked, but ends up getting saved by a minority that Southern person probably hates, yet he still gets his assed kicked and they both run away with the Soutern person changing USA USA USA AMERICA!!!!

Good promo WWE.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

How long until Lana squashes Alicia Fox because they run out of black guys for Rusev?


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Every time they say "Bulgarian Brute" I picture Vince saying it in his patented hoarse voice when he's promoting his shit.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm about to squash The Great Khali with Rusev on WWE 2k14.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Why is he only feuding with black people?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Give Rusev a KKK uniform, and his gimmick is complete.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

finalnight said:


> I doubt it, he's workout buddies with John Cena.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Apparently Cena works out with Cesaro now. Makes sense considering the booking of the two over the last few months.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Flawless Victory said:


> :lmao what the fuck was the purpose of Big E. coming down, he didn't even get a hit in.


Are you serious? The point was to make sure that Duggan didn't get the beat down.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Rusev is the only way JTG is gonna get back on tv.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh, didn't know Sheamus will fight against Cesaro tomorrow on Main Event.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Still waiting on the IC Champ...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> If only someone could rise up and overcome the odds to stop Rusev :cena3


Black John Cena aka Darren Young?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

finalnight said:


> I doubt it, he's workout buddies with John Cena.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


No he isn't, he got replaced by Cesaro.


----------



## teawrecks (Oct 24, 2011)

Run in for the save and get your ass handed to you in 10 seconds....smh.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

If u waz espect Wade Braeret i got sum bad new lmao


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Worst save ever.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

BrockTheOne said:


> It's amazing how accurate this promo is to how the US actually works. Southern American almost gets their ass kicked, but ends up getting saved by a minority that Southern person probably hates, yet he still gets his assed kicked and they both run away with the Soutern person changing USA USA USA AMERICA!!!!
> 
> Good promo WWE.


Wale, is that you??


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh god. 

Can't wait for dat GOAT dream main event :banderas

Reigns/Batista gonna tear the house down :mark:


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hacksaw's face when Rusev broke the 2x4 needs a gif or meme


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was so embarrassing. I feel for him.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The entire South *and Sterling* are running out to buy Russian flags...brb gonna set up my kiosk. *


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

onlytoview said:


> Why is he only feuding with black people?


He's seen Rocky 4 too many times and figures this is how it's supposed to go.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

All Raw needs is some :barrett


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> How long until Lana squashes Alicia Fox because they run out of black guys for Rusev?


That would be interesting, but I can see Alicia Fox kicking Lana ass in the same surprising way she has done Paige. 


Cause Alicia Fox is so hard.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Chrome said:


> Apparently Cena works out with Cesaro now. Makes sense considering the booking of the two over the last few months.


Weird he just gave an interview a day or two ago saying Big E is the person he'd most want to feud with.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

hng13 said:


> Wale, is that you??


You know I'm correct.


----------



## TheGreatOneMark (Feb 14, 2012)

onlytoview said:


> Why is he only feuding with black people?


cause Murica thinks all Russians are racist.
:haha


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Where's BNB?!?!?!?!


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

obviously setting up that mega match rusev vs jtg


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Who is this Chrisley guy they always advertise on USA anyway??


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm so uncomfortable with this seductive wwe shop advert.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

SANDOW!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Sandow :mark:


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

FFUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKKK YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

yup a work


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Sandow

:mark:


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Sandow about to drop a pipebomb :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh man they started doing TNA like advertisements for their store.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

He has a mic \o/


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> Oh god.
> 
> Can't wait for dat GOAT dream main event :banderas
> 
> Reigns/Batista gonna tear the house down :mark:


If by that you mean they tear the house down and all the fans die in the wreckage, then yes I can see that being the most likely scenario.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

So, woods... Truth...Kofi...big e... Who's left? Titus and Mark henry, then he gets fed to Cena ( in blackface, cause, y'know, sympathy)


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Seeing Sandow come out is just sad at this point.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol, people thought it was real.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

:mark:



Well, nvm. Sandow's jobbing again. That moment was short lived.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey Pyro look whos bout to get buried by Big Show


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sandow and the PIPEBOMB?!?! unk


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

sandow pipe bomb


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Summer of Sandow?



EDIT: Never mind


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ah fuck it _was_ a work. CM sandow


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

jobbing time


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

At least Sandow is not wrestling with that costume this week.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Guy Formerly known as JobNeto


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

kurtmangled said:


> right im off to bed RAW is dog shite.


Goodnight


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

PIPEBOMB!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> How long until Lana squashes Alicia Fox because they run out of black guys for Rusev?


They can keep this shit going for at least another month with Titus O Neil, Darren Young, JTG and Mark Henry if they want. Maybe drag Booker T into the mix even.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Sandow with a full entrance? What sorcery is this?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So I'm guessing this is going to lead to an eventual shoot from Damien since they are doing jack shit with him?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Not even pindrops or crickets for Sandow. Poor bastard.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> Who is this Chrisley guy they always advertise on USA anyway??



He has a reality show 'Chrisley Knows Best'


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

3 hours.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Lel, Sandow trying to be Punk-lite.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Cody heel turn incoming..


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

And Sandow is jobbing again :lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Why the fuck is Barrett getting cut so that Sandow can job to fucking GOLDUST? Just when he had some fucking momentum, so typical.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

SANDOW! 

So close to cutting a pipe bomb...


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh ffs. Let him fucking speak.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Is Sandow about to win a match?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Bullydully said:


> Cody heel turn incoming..


Yup yup! Rhodes Scholars is coming back!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Could Sandow be picking up a victory to further Cody's heel turn?
Hmmmmm


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Why the fuck is Barrett getting cut so that Sandow can job to fucking GOLDUST?


Because Barrett is awful.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

CMON SANDOW WIN


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

brb Boondocks


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I can finally see a Sandow win to fuel the rhodes split!


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

The guy has so much talent, why did Cena go & bury him. Why..


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I wanted to hear the Sandow PIPE BOMB Damnit!!!! unk unk unk


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

teawrecks said:


> Run in for the save and get your ass handed to you in 10 seconds....smh.


Can't remember the last time ive seen that.
If the company was high on Big E they sure aren't now.


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

There is so much deadwood in the WWE. Cody Rhodes has been around for years but what has he done? I don't know, WWE need to clear out the shit, much like Louis Van Gaal dismantling the rubbish in the Manchester United squad.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

And Eva Marie got a bigger pop than Paige?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Because Barrett is awful.


Nobody asked for your useless feedback.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Lel Doug Basham mentioned.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

No robe and no holding the mic like a wine glass. I miss the gimmick but I just want to see the guy succeed!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

CMON SANDOW, WIN THE GOD DAMN MATCH.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Remember the bad ass feud between Cody and Sandow from while back?? Memories..memories :lol


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

No Barrett would be fucking disgraceful.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> The guy has so much talent, why did Cena go & bury him. Why..



:vince$


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Where the hell is :barrett!?


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Darth Sidious said:


> There is so much deadwood in the WWE. Cody Rhodes has been around for years but what has he done? I don't know, WWE need to clear out the shit, much like Louis Van Gaal dismantling the rubbish in the Manchester United squad.


IC CHAMP
TAG CHAMP
That right there is more than any wrestler from england. and fuck soccer.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Cena really gave Sandow a rub. He rubbed him off the fricking blackboard


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> The guy has so much talent, why did Cena go & bury him. Why..


:lmao.. yes its all cena's fault :lmao


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Nobody asked for your useless feedback.


Because Barrett is awful.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Sandow looks kinda weird with his hair short.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Liking this match so far.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Nobody asked for your useless feedback.


And no one asked to be subjected to your near constant bitching.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Where the hell is :barrett!?


Don't worry, there's time for several more matches tonight.

The main event is :reigns vs :bigdave in other words, a guy they don't let have long matches vs. a guy who can't have long matches.

I see the main event "match" starting around 11:05 eastern time.


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> The guy has so much talent, why did Cena go & bury him. Why..


Cena?? Urhm dude was losing every match he had before he cashed it in.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Nobody asked for your useless feedback.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So...Sandow, Alicia and Andrea Zuckerman are going to form the Job Squad Union?


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

The Devil and God said:


> :lmao.. yes its all cena's fault :lmao


Its probably not but thats my last memory of Sandow being relevant.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

No body cares about worms Call The Fucking Match Dip Shits!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Sandow in a match that isn't a complete burial. Nice.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Bringing up the BBQ sauce. :lol


----------



## Korporate Kane (Mar 20, 2014)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Because Barrett is awful.


Lol.


----------



## JamesPondo (Feb 1, 2014)

That angle were the briefcase was thrown into the river seems sooo long ago. It was less than a year though.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So stupid.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

MAH BOI CODY WINS :cody :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Sandow is actually winni... nvm


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Fucking Cody Rhodes, you tiny shinned fucker.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Welp Sandow lost.... Again


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

lel. Why the fuck am I watching this?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Sandow loses again. :lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol if cody Rhodes wins

Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

BigEMartin said:


> IC CHAMP
> TAG CHAMP
> That right there is more than any wrestler from england. and fuck soccer.


Cody Rhodes is a jobber, bin him. Gets no reaction.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Uhh... 

OKAY?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

They're making Cody win by cheating and he tries to justify it, but fails.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Poor Sandown hes so buried.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

My god! They can't even let Sandow have a win to further a split for the Rhodes brothers.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

No we haven't been waiting cole


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok, well, so much for furthering that heel turn in an expedient manner.
Well at least Sandow got a little mike time.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Bad News, No Barrett.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Can they just release sandow at this point, he's better off somewhere his talent would be appreciated


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Fuck sakes.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Sandow is the Grover/Daffy Duck of the WWE


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

I had Khali tap out to Rusev in a long squash in WWE 2k14 so don't worry about black wrestlers being Rusev's victims.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

:lawler "We've been waiting for this all night long!

No King, we haven't.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

That was heelish from Cody.

Reigns/Batista next. We either get a massive 10+ minute masterpiece or there will be some lengthy segment after the match.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

The fuck. They're giving Reigns v Batista at least ten minutes?! lololol.


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

What was the point?! Wow.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Soooo, even in a match with Rhodes, who has been losing constantly as part of a storyline, Sandow still takes a loss.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

Poor Greenville, SC got a house show booked as a Raw. Tonight was completely pointless.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

So no Cesaro or BNB and we had 2 fucking diva matches???!?!?!??!?!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

.... no Barrett, Sandow jobs to the guy who's been jobbing out due to storyline... and Raw as a whole kinda sucking has made this episode... well, suck.

Oh, and now we get to look forward to a 15-20 minute Reigns/Batista match.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

LateTrain27 said:


> Bad News, No Barrett.



:ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Synax (Jul 3, 2013)

Sandow is this year's Ziggler. Keeping that loss record strong.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I have to take a massive dump, but I wanna see how bad Reigns/Batista will be.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Early main event tonight?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So after Wyatt's stuff is over with, I waste all this time watching this shit to see Barrett and he doesn't even come out. I'm out, I'd rather stick my balls in a meat grinder than watch Reigns vs Batista.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

What was the point in that?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Reigns/Batista next :wall


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I expected Cody to lose though


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

No Cesaro??? That's a shame..

Also Reigns vs Batista... 










:ti


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> My god! They can't even let Sandow have a win to further a split for the Rhodes brothers.


:lmao
"No, we can wait another week for development, but Sandow can't win!" :vince5


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

So the title isn't vacant yet?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Heels stay losing on TV, That the needed for local jobbers


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Poor Sandow this is just sad at this point.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> So after Wyatt's stuff is over with, I waste all this time watching this shit to see Barrett and he doesn't even come out. I'm out, I'd rather stick my balls in a meat grinder than watch Reigns vs Batista.


Well damn.


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston (Oct 26, 2013)

Wyatt/Cena done?


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm just glad Sandow actually got to talk on the Mic


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Barrett sucks, I'm glad he's not coming out.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> So after Wyatt's stuff is over with, I waste all this time watching this shit to see Barrett and he doesn't even come out. I'm out, *I'd rather stick my balls in a meat grinder *than watch Reigns vs Batista.


Do us all a favor :lol


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Reigns vs Batista should be a very fast paced and technical match, with lots of high risk spots, and some highflying moves..............................:duck


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So... no Barrett or Cesaro.

But it's okay because we got two Total Divas storylines going at once and random shit like Sandow losing to the Rhodes Bros after teasing their break-up and something with Ziggler and Fandango. 









































why


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Sandow cut his hair?


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Arcade said:


> Reigns vs Batista should be a very fast paced and technical match, with lots of high risk spots, and some highflying moves.


I think Batista would kill himself if he tried a drop kick


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

MyNameIsJonMarston said:


> Wyatt/Cena done?


I guess we know who next world champion ...now that Cena/Wyatt feud is over


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

"Hello lamp. Hello pants."


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Gonna get a big fight feel Maggle!


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

YES Bo Dallas


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Was people really expecting Sandow to win.:ti


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Kronke said:


> Poor Greenville, SC got a house show booked as a Raw. Tonight was completely pointless.


I feel so sad, when RAW comes to my city next month, I'm afraid I'm going to end up seeing the same BS I'm seeing here now. 



Why didn't I go see RAW live when it was better Attitude Era/Ruthless Aggression.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

gamegenie said:


> Sandow is the Grover/Daffy Duck of the WWE


Eh, Daffy is actually one of the most popular Looney Tunes characters. He does come out looking good in his shorts w/out Bugs for the most part. Sandow, however....


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Everyone saying they're done for the night and not watching Batista/reigns are so full of shit. I guarantee they'll be adding their two cents in this thread during or after the match


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

sesshomaru said:


> I think Batista would kill himself if he tried a drop kick


No it's not.


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

No Cole, it's just been an awful night.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> "Hello lamp. Hello pants."


That ad is more entertaining than 90% of tonights show


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:lol

Fucking Bo Dallas promos are so sugary they gave me diabetes


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

No Del Rio, Cesaro or Barrett 
Also a 20 minute Batista match :bron3


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

"The Demon Kane"


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Legasee said:


> Was people really expecting Sandow to win.:ti


I did lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Everyone saying they're done for the night and not watching Batista/reigns are so full of shit. I guarantee they'll be adding their two cents in this thread during or after the match


Yep Exactly.


----------



## TheGreatOneMark (Feb 14, 2012)

BOtista vs BOman reigns:bigdave:davey next baby!


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

JamesK said:


> No Cesaro??? That's a shame..
> 
> Also Reigns vs Batista...
> 
> ...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Man this 3 hour shit is so long.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Let me guess, another break after this recap? Easy way to fill up some time for a very short main event match.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

is stephanie supposed to be biploar


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Wyatt promo!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

More Wyatt's!!!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Wyatts promos are getting really repetitive now.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

This RAW is all over the place.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Bray going all Agent Smith from the Matrix.


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

Calling it now, Batista Vs Reigns will somehow be great.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Last man standing match.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Last Man Standing?

Inb4 Wyatt better go over.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Welp, there you have it. Cena winning at Payback.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Last man standing at Payback.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Bray is really trying his hardest to save this feud. Oh please not a Last Man Standing match we all know what the outcome of that match will be fpalm


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Last man standing at payback. Cenas winning and it couldn't be more obvious.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Xavier Woods ‏@XavierWoodsPhD 

It's looking like there is really only one way to handle this whole @RusevBUL and @LanaWWE situation...


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

No singing plz. This promo is good.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

The Steven Seagal said:


> Calling it now, Batista Vs Reigns will somehow be great.


I trust you Steven, please don't be wrong.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

I don't care about these Bray Wyatt promos anymore, I wish he would just shut the fuck up. Its repetitive annoying shit, if the entire Wyatt family can't beat Cena in a match then fuck it.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Oh god please don't let it be a last man standing match at Payback fpalm


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

If it is a Last Standing Match at Payback, I hope Cena lose.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh God that Reigns pop is deafening. Future GOAT right there.


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> I feel so sad, when RAW comes to my city next month, I'm afraid I'm going to end up seeing the same BS I'm seeing here now.
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't I go see RAW live when it was better Attitude Era/Ruthless Aggression.


Get good seats, throw back beers early and often, and you won't care how bad the booking is.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Cena/Wyatt Last Man Standing! :mark:

(inb4 interference by Duct Tape)


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh crap, Cena's going over at Payback


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Get ready for the match of century guys :mark:


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Annd...god dammit


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Last man standing Cena vs Bray? We know how this may end


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Reigns is more over than Bryan...said no one.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> Xavier Woods ‏@XavierWoodsPhD
> 
> It's looking like there is really only one way to handle this whole @RusevBUL and @LanaWWE situation...


Wait.... Nu Nation?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This 5 snowflake match we're about to see! Yeah!


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

legendfan97 said:


> If it is a *Last Standing Match* at Payback, I hope *Cena lose*.


:lmao


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

How cool would it be if the mean street posse came back to face the shield for one night?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

lol at them trying to kill time so Batista/Reigns doesn't go on for too long because WWE knows they suck.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Already 10 til, looks like we won't be suffering slow.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Another fucking break. I hate American tv.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yeah so they have to keep this short because it's going to suck.


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

Captain Ed said:


> :lmao


If it's not great, i promise you i will go down there and break both their arms with eachothers skulls, promise :cool2


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Bray's promos are starting to be all delivery and no substance. I hardly got anything out of this promo other than he's having a match with Cena at payback.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Just watched that pre-show Sandow segment... the man is pure greatness. I'd hope the only reason they had Cody beat Sandow is they value Sandow's losing streak storyline more than Cody's and his will lead to more...

... but I know better than that.


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

Official Payback Poster


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

legendfan97 said:


> If it is a Last Standing Match at Payback, I hope Cena lose.



:ti

Either Cena wins, or loses clean. No in betweens.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Wait.... Nu Nation?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


Would be cool to see. Rusev attacking 4 different black wrestlers can't just be a coincidence, can it?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

The Steven Seagal said:


> If it's not great, i promise you i will go down there and break both their arms with eachothers skulls, promise :cool2


I love you Steven Seagal


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Main Event gonna be good :mark:


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Got my popcorn ready for this shit.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This Cena/Wyatt storyline has basically been running on its wheels since Wrestlemania.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

I hate the WWE, I hate wrestling now.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

welp we all knows whos winning at payback










Seriously has cena ever lost a last man standing?


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

Captain Ed said:


> I love you Steven Seagal


Doesn't everyone??


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Evolution is so badass 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> lol at them trying to kill time so Batista/Reigns doesn't go on for too long because WWE knows they suck.


Reigns doesn't suck


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Pretty sure this will be match of the year.:ti


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

So....if HHH isn't fighting, why does he have his hands taped?


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Yup its going to be a no winner everyone brawls to end off raw match.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Wait, does this mean Bryan won't be on the European tour?


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Mason Ryan got re-hired?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh god here we go :maury


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Digging the beard on Batista. 

Hey anybody think this ends in a 6 man brawl?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well this will either be shockingly good or frighteningly horrid.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MEMS said:


> Digging the beard on Batista.
> 
> Hey anybody think this ends in a 6 man brawl?


A "PIER 6 BRAWL" to be exact.

:jr


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Best parts of tonights RAW:

- Rybaxel with the matching red skull caps (this shit is marketable!)
- ?????
- Rusev/Lana segment, for a bunch of different reasons, that shit the rapper said last week came true, Putin was on the Titantron lmao, Hacksaw Jim's outdated ass was shut up lol.... fuck the haters, I'm liking Rusev right now


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh god, they already killed the crowd.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

They still wont let Reigns stand on his own in a segment.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I think at the end of this match everyone is going to shake hands and go get some coffee at a diner


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Segageeknavarre said:


> welp we all knows whos winning at payback
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, It was against Edge @ Backlash and Big Show interfered.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

World's Best said:


> So....if HHH isn't fighting, why does he have his hands taped?


So he can :berried his wrist.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

World's Best said:


> So....if HHH isn't fighting, why does he have his hands taped?


Because he's been attacked twice in one night by the same people who will be standing opposite to him.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Pussy monster is already gasping for air. Jesus.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Chrome said:


> Would be cool to see. Rusev attacking 4 different black wrestlers can't just be a coincidence, can it?


I think Triple H and Stephanie think we're slow, and they probably are doing this a slight joke to make Rusev wins over their Black superstars just for luls. 

I wouldn't put it past them, it's the type of bookings I would expect of the clique.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I think it's safe to say that the Rybaxel prematch interactions will end up being the best part of the show.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

The Bootista chants are getting old & annoying, I wish they would just die.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

tista







tista







tista







tista!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

"Bootista is like football in the locker room material"

:lawler quote of the night.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

All they have done is throw he each other into the turnbuckles fpalm


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

There's more chance of Man Utd winning the Premier League next season than Batista having a decent match.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I feel like I'm watching this match in slow-motion.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bootista chants :3


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Pussy monster is already gasping for air. Jesus.


Oh leave Reigns alone


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sigh...


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

It's 2 of just enough time left for another commercial!


----------



## Legion3 (Jan 27, 2014)

We know the outcome of this match...so let's just talk about Lana's legs


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Charles Robinson was in a state of total shock when Ambrose and Rollins did those dives. it was pretty incredible.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Once you realize that these guys have no intention of actually wrestling...this match istnt that bad...


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

A corner match... what a (no) surprise...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What a match!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Another brawl?

:fpalm


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Of course leave it Rollins and Ambrose to actually make the match exciting.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

LOL.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Welp that was the Main Event


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

That lasted long


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Was this match called off? why exactly? What the fuck is happening?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

crowd was completely dead for that match.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

MOTY


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Nope, still no decent Reigns singles match.


----------



## Legion3 (Jan 27, 2014)

It's not even 11 yet...got another 5-7 minutes of brawls.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Phillies3:16 said:


> I think at the end of this match everyone is going to shake hands and go get some coffee at a diner


Triple H will make Randy pay:lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Mmm..Jack...


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Job Squad.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Pretty predictable.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

It's the jobber squad!!!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Interesting how Rollins gets Triple H. I wonder if he's the one they _really_ want to succeed...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

NWO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Here comes the Jobberalvery!
Just need Yakity Sax music!


----------



## Synax (Jul 3, 2013)

Goonsquad comin' in!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh shit, a wild Brodus Clay appeared! :O


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

This already happened once before...


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Time for Reigns to beat all 10 jobbers


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Job Squad attacks!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

3MB gets on Raw!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Brodus main event playa clay out there


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Stephanie sending out the entire jobberroom, I mean lockerroom.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Brodus Clay sighting


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Its the same ending EVERY SINGLE WEEK


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

And people think Reigns is good :maury


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This company. 
This fucking company.


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston (Oct 26, 2013)

SVETV988_fan said:


> crowd was completely dead for that match.


No, they weren't.


----------



## Legion3 (Jan 27, 2014)

BRODUS CLAY


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

having Brodus, Fandango and 3MB as part of Evolution's henchmen :lel


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Daaammmnnnn Shield making Superman Cena look like nothing.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

WTF, sending out these jobber goons just puts the icing on the cake of a shitty RAW. Goodnight everybody!


Tony Schiavone: Stephanie McMahon you can go to hell.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

LMAO 11 jobbers just pulled the JOB OF THE CENTURY!!! :lmao


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Ryback to eat the Triple Powerbomb again?!


----------



## TBoneSuplex (Apr 19, 2011)

Super shield getting really boring


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Yeah so realistic


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

So three men cleared the ring of about 12 other guys? Okay.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Call me violent all you want but I actually miss chair shots to the head


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

So fucking boring...


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Dat Rollins :wall

Love his finisher.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

How many times have we seen this ending? Oh my god


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dirty Deeds and Peace of Mind both into the chairs! :mark:

Poor Ryback though. :'(


----------



## Legion3 (Jan 27, 2014)

We're the 3 man band!!!

Poor ryback


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Interesting how Rollins gets Triple H. I wonder if he's the one they _really_ want to succeed...


Rollins is nearly as protected as Reigns and was the 1st NXT champion. They know what they have in Rollins. Ambrose has been the odd one out all along, but I think he can have a good career too.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:lol Poor Ryback


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

What a clusterfuck


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Absolutely awful.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Ryback still the shields' bitch


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Final finisher is hit by Reigns as per


----------



## TheGreatOneMark (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

TaylorFitz said:


> Ryback to eat the Triple Powerbomb again?!


:lmao :lmao yep


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Rofl poor ryback again


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Shield must hate Ryback lol


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

:lmao he did take it again!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Reigns is in a match. Crickets.
Outside interference by the weaker two. Reaction from the crowd.
Reigns gets the push. :vince
:ti


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Ryback getting his ass handed to him by The Shield one more time for old time's sake :lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

That's Ryback's like 40th triple power bomb lol


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Shield OP as fuck. They're like WWE title contender level right now.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

so give ryback the triple powerbowmb.. makes sense.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Ryback has to have the record for being Triple Powerbombed the most.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Let me guess... another triple powerbomb to Ryback.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Fucking Ryback still getting his ass spanked by Shield :lmao


----------



## Legion3 (Jan 27, 2014)

3 on 12....3 wins....hmm


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

It's official

I tune in for Ambrose & Rollins, that's it.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:lol I love Ambrose's face expressions.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

We're back to Reigns+2.

Plus this feud hasn't progressed at all since Extreme Rules. Always some all out brawl with one side getting the upperhand.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

And it had to be Ryback getting triple powerbombed lol! How many times has it been?


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Poor Ryback. This has to be a running joke backstage. He has been hit with that triple powerbomb way more than anyone ever.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Ryback has been Triple-Powerbombed like 20 times in his career by the Shield. :lol


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Lawler: "Evolution better watch thiis, it's a message!"

as well as the week before, and the week before that too.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

"This is gonna be a good one, John." - Michael Cole


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Getting to the point where HHH actually needs to put himself over before this becomes boring


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

That was the worst main event in WWE history. There wasn't a match going on, but someone got dq'd, then a brawl in which the same thing happened as like three weeks ago. 

Goddammit WWE.


----------



## Scrafty (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm really hoping that these Ryback and SHIELD interactions are happening because WWE remembers that they *hate* each other.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*SHIELD JUST BERRIED THE ENTIRE ROSTER.

SUPERSHIELD

SHIELDWINSLOL*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The running theme of the Shield making Ryback's life miserable is great.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I hate this fuckings "We need to bury all the midcards to look strong" segments.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Interesting how Rollins gets Triple H. I wonder if he's the one they _really_ want to succeed...


I have noticed that as well. Every time that they brawled, its Rollins squaring off with Trips. Just this week alone, when they brawled at the top of the show, it was Rollins/Trips. When they attacked evolution mid-show, it was Rollins attacking Trips. And then...


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Reigns is in a match. Crickets.
> Outside interference by the weaker two. Reaction from the crowd.
> Reigns gets the push. :vince
> :ti


It sucks because we all know Rollins is the G.O.A.T of the group.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Batista looks Middle Eastern.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

That Batista-Reigns match was fine by the way.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Reigns gets zero reaction during the match, Rollins and Ambrose dive on Orton/Triple H the crowd pops.:lol


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

That highlights package was purely of Reigns contribution. 

I realise they're trying to push him, but would it hurt to show the other guys finishers with the chair?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Meh episode. Wasn't into any of it.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

It's like the whole Shield are the face of the WWE with this booking.... weird.


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

Well, proud to say the NBA playoffs was much more interesting than this absurd episode of RAW. Watched the last few minutes...another predictable piece of shit ending with Evolution vs The Shield.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> It's official
> 
> I tune in for Ambrose & Rollins, that's it.


Agreed on those dudes. But dont forget...Lana.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

To think, RAW started off so strong with the Shield promo and attack. It was all downhill from there. 

And you know I really liked RAW post-Wrestlemania; even last week I thought was pretty good. But tonight was abysmal. Filler, filler, filler. Wyatt/Cena is spinning on its wheels. Seamus wrestling two bland matches. Random-ass Ziggler/Fandango and shit like Sandow losing a match that actually would've made sense for him to win. Not one but two Total Divas storylines leading to pointless matches. No Cesaro, no Heyman, no Barrett. Bleh. 

The Shield segments and Alicia Fox going ham were both good. Everything else was pretty bad though.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

BREAKING NEWS: Rybacks going to back surgery...


----------



## SuperDanielBryan (Mar 23, 2014)

Black Jesus said:


> *SHIELD JUST BERRIED THE ENTIRE ROSTER.
> 
> SUPERSHIELD
> 
> SHIELDWINSLOL*


Blueberries? Raspberries?


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

man i would hate to be a mid card heel in the current wwe landscape lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Meh Raw, next week should be fun with the London crowd.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> Reigns gets zero reaction during the match, Rollins and Ambrose dive on Orton/Triple H the crowd pops.:lol


It is not surprising anymore. Reigns is not really over. The three of them are over and when Reigns is by himself he cant get a reaction. WWE gives no fucks tho


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Pretty much just repeat of every raw for the past few weeks
Shiled on top
Cena beats Wyatts
Daniel gets bitched out

Best part of tonight was Alicia Fox,,,,,thats just sad


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Jbl's hat on a pole match next week

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

This ladies and gentlemen what you call a filler show.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Shitty Raw


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

All the replays focusing on that bag of nothing Reigns. The poster Tyrion Lannister has just had all his anti Roman Reigns posts validated by this "epic" Reigns match. BELIEVE THAT!


----------



## jc_ultimate (Apr 1, 2014)

If Sheamus, Cena, and the Shield fought every heel in the history of professional wrestling ever at the same time who would win?


----------



## Albrecht Eldritch (May 12, 2014)

Why wasn´t Del Rio with the jobbers?


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

It's the battle of the fist signature..The winners have the right to use it...

Seriously though these last few damn Raw's have been blending in forever now. DO SOMETHING DIFFERENT.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> All the replays focusing on that bag of nothing Reigns. The poster Tyrion Lannister has just had all his anti Roman Reigns posts validated by this "epic" Reigns match.


Indeed.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> To think, RAW started off so strong with the Shield promo and attack. It was all downhill from there.
> 
> And you know I really liked RAW post-Wrestlemania; even last week I thought was pretty good. But tonight was abysmal. Filler, filler, filler. Wyatt/Cena is spinning on its wheels. Seamus wrestling two bland matches. Random-ass Ziggler/Fandango and shit like Sandow losing a match that actually would've made sense for him to win. Not one but two Total Divas storylines leading to pointless matches. No Cesaro, no Heyman, no Barrett. Bleh.
> 
> The Shield segments and Alicia Fox going ham were both good. Everything else was pretty bad though.


Yup. Its a bad night when Alicia Fox was the best thing all night. She was great though...


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Some of you try to hard with the "zero reaction" argument lol and clearly have selective hearing. That crowd was not dead for Reigns and reacted to his offense, lol. Oh, he also got the biggest reaction out of the 3 Shield members earlier in the night before he cut his "shitty" promo :lel. Sit down marks unk


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, the crowd reacted more when Ambrose and Rollins finally got involved. Mmmm... doesn't that tell you something? :hmm:


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

That was a great episode of WCW Monday Night Nitro, see you next week where Golberg refuses to follow the script.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Booker burying Brodus at the post-show. :lmao


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

You would think by now that Ryback has learned to not get in The Shield's way lol


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

cookiepuss said:


> Some of you try to hard with the "zero reaction" argument lol and clearly have selective hearing. That crowd was not dead for Reigns and reacted to his offense, lol. Oh, he also got the biggest reaction out of the 3 Shield members earlier in the night before he cut his "shitty" promo :lel. Sit down marks unk


stop trying to be that guy on the forums. you are not Pyro you aren't KO Bossy you are just a cookiepuss.


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

Waffelz said:


> Wait, does this mean Bryan won't be on the European tour?


Yep.

http://www.wrestlingrumors.net/breaking-daniel-bryan-suffering-neck-injury-will-need-surgery/22071/


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Everyone in here's all like.....*


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> Yeah, the crowd reacted more when Ambrose and Rollins finally got involved. Mmmm... doesn't that tell you something? :hmm:


Yes. It tells me the crowd loves action...and appreciated them coming in to help their guy.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

cookiepuss said:


> Some of you try to hard with the "zero reaction" argument lol and clearly have selective hearing. That crowd was not dead for Reigns and reacted to his offense, lol. Oh, he also got the biggest reaction out of the 3 Shield members earlier in the night before he cut his "shitty" promo :lel. Sit down marks unk


Lolno. That crowd did not give a single fuck about that match until Rollins and Ambrose stepped in to actually make it interesting,

Don't be a delusional mark and just accept it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Another "blah" Raw. The Shield continues to be awesome though. That's about all I got.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Shield looked great today, but man am I tired of how hard they are pushing Reigns over the other 2 guys :lol. There will be people who say he isn't getting a superman push but all you had to do was watch Raw today. He's the Big Dog of the Shield, Cole and crew act like if he is hurt then the Shield are threw. Gets held by 12 jobbers and still spears HHH.

Oh and match was boring :StephenA


But still even with all that said, pretty wild ending. Dean and Seth at least got a little time to shine. Amazing how the crowd always wakes up during a Reigns match when the other 2 get involved :hmm: and how every recent Reigns singles match ends in a brawl :hmm:


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

That was a good show.

The show seemed quite fast paced and they broke some of their tired formulas with the Shield attacking Evolution during those promos.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> Lolno. That crowd did not give a single fuck about that match until Rollins and Ambrose stepped in to actually make it interesting,
> 
> Don't be a delusional mark and just accept it.


Wahh Wahh Wahh. Nothing new from another hater. Get some new material, please.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

cookiepuss said:


> Wahh Wahh Wahh. Nothing new from another hater. Get some new material, please.


Great response son (Y)


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Awful show... how the fuck do they not put their IC champ on the show when it's arguably the second most important title in the company right now? Nevermind all the other stupid shit that happened on the show, Shield/Evolution barely progressing, Sandow jobbing to the storyline jobber, and that Alicia Fox was arguably the best part of the show... yeah, it was pretty fucking bad.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Fissiks said:


> stop trying to be that guy on the forums. you are not Pyro you aren't KO Bossy you are just a cookiepuss.


Be that guy? I'm not looking to be that guy and I'm glad I'm not that other guy, and yes, I am a cookiepuss.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

cookiepuss said:


> Yes. It tells me the crowd loves action...and appreciated them coming in to help their guy.


Eh, it was boring match and the crowd wasn't hot for it until the brawl happened.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Alicia Literally being the best part of Raw in 2014 :kobe9


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

cookiepuss said:


> Be that guy? I'm not looking to be that guy and I'm glad I'm not that other guy, and yes, I am a cookiepuss.


again stop embarrassing yourself. you are never going to be that guy on forums. you aren't clever enough and not funny enough to be that guy. your post are starting to reek of desperation tbh.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Curiosity as to why it's obvious Dean Ambrose is the best one out of all of them on the mic.....yet Rollins gets the most mic time?


----------



## Albrecht Eldritch (May 12, 2014)

cookiepuss is so butthurt :lol

ON-TOPIC: Why does the face of the company have to be ONE guy? why can't it be a stanble? the shield is getting more over than Cena and Bryan recently, this can work, we have rollins for the technical wrestling lovers, Ambros for the mic skills lovers and Reigns for muscles and nothing else lovers :millhouse


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

So, Sheamus vs Ryback was the only match of the night.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> Alicia Literally being the best part of Raw in 2014 :kobe9


Well, she has been improving which should be recognize, but still yeah, Raw was pretty awful and forgettable.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Fissiks said:


> again stop embarrassing yourself. you are never going to be that guy on forums. you aren't clever enough and not funny enough to be that guy. your post are starting to reek of desperation tbh.


I have no idea who that guy is on these forums, and I certainly don't want to be that. Never claimed to be clever or funny either. Calm down. My post was all in fun. Don't get so hot about it.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Brandough said:


> Curiosity as to why it's obvious Dean Ambrose is the best one out of all of them on the mic.....yet Rollins gets the most mic time?


Yes Dean is the best but Rollins has improved a lot, to the point where the WWE feel comfortable enough to let him cut some longer promos. I'm guessing you think he isn't good.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I can't believe I'm away to say this, but the way they're making it about Reigns andnot THE SHIELD is making me edge towards them splitting after Reigns inevitably beats Evolution again.

Let Reigns fail as a singles guy and Ambrose/Rollins prosper


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

SoupBro said:


> Yes Dean is the best but Rollins has improved a lot, to the point where the WWE feel comfortable enough to let him cut some longer promos. I'm guessing you think he isn't good.


Nah I think he's good, I just feel Dean is better and should be getting the most mic time, IMO tho of course


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Raw was pretty much shit. Except for Alicia Fox, Nikki's ass/tits and Lana's legs..the show sucked lol...pretty sad when the show's best highlights are the chicks


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Honestly, I LOVED Alicia Fox showing character tonight!

I've always loved her in ring skills!

Sad thing is, she was the Best part of RAW for me tonight. lolz


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

Shitty RAW. WWE is really trying to make me dislike Reigns by pushing him so hard every week. I get that Reigns is their CHOSEN one but come on they're slowing making him to be like Super Cena and Super Sheamus. It's going come back and bite them in their ass when people start booing Reigns.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

I thought RAW was an okay show tonight..

Opening segment with Shield jumping Evolution was great.

Alicia Fox really shined tonight with her meltdown.

Cena/Usos vs Wyatts was probably the best and most exciting match on the show.

Everything up until the Main Event was just okay I thought. 

Reigns vs Batista was short. Wasn't bad, wasn't amazing either, but it was okay for what it was. The whole roster coming down and beating down Reigns was good. That Spear was golden on Trips, and Rollins and Ambrose finishers on the chairs were pretty damn cool. Also, how many times Ryback is going to get Triple powerbombed by The Shield. You'd think he'd learn his lesson by now that this is how it always ends for him :lol


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

What a horrid fucking show. So I'm guessing they'll just hand the title to Kane and he'll feud with.... CM Punk's ghost?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I kinda miss CM Punk now :lol


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Missed Raw tonight for the first time in ages, read the results and well looks like I was wise to miss the show.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Chan Hung said:


> I kinda miss CM Punk now :lol


This would be the perfect time for him to return but I think he is craving a life beyond wrestling at this point and would not come back no matter what Vince/Triple H offered him.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

HereComesTrouble said:


> Shitty RAW. WWE is really trying to make me dislike Reigns by pushing him so hard every week. I get that Reigns is their CHOSEN one but come on they're slowing making him to be like Super Cena and Super Sheamus. It's going come back and bite them in their ass when people start booing Reigns.


We are a long way from people turning on Reigns.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Skipped through most of Raw to watch Montreal vs. Boston...

Like I said in The Shield thread, Reigns has the potential and all the tools, but he's really inconsistent with his mic work. When he keeps it short and whatnot, or just in a certain zone, he can cut a good promo, but tonight he wasn't good, imo. Rollins and Ambrose carried the mic work. The match with Batista was also nothing special at all, either.

I can't believe Nikki/Natalya had a match because of the fucking painting on Total Divas fpalm what the fuck was with the score cards too? fpalm all around

Daniel Bryan's injury leaves a huge hole. At least WWE had Bryan to step in when Punk walked out in January, now Punk and Bryan are gone and WWE only has The Shield vs Evolution and Cena vs. Wyatt as the main programs and then there's a BIG drop off in quality of the programs and even the star power afterwards. WWE needs to regroup quickly, because there's going to be more dreadful shows coming with this thin roster while Bryan is out unless WWE does something. They should have pulled the trigger on a big Cesaro push post-WM imo, rather than put him in the confusing situation of having a heel manager and being booked as a heel, despite having a moveset that's suitable for a babyface and over with the crowd.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

The Hardcore Show said:


> This would be the perfect time for him to return but I think he is craving a life beyond wrestling at this point and would not come back no matter what Vince/Triple H offered him.


Wherever he is? He can stay there..push Cesaro and Heyman to the top if Bryan is gone..
Push Barrett to the top since he was drawing a year before Punk ever started whining in Vegas about not making enough money and not winning enough.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Albrecht Eldritch said:


> cookiepuss is so butthurt :lol
> 
> ON-TOPIC: Why does the face of the company have to be ONE guy? why can't it be a stanble? the shield is getting more over than Cena and Bryan recently, this can work, we have rollins for the technical wrestling lovers, Ambros for the mic skills lovers and Reigns for muscles and nothing else lovers :millhouse


Shield hasn't been anywhere near more over than Bryan except on this forum...in the real world? Bryan has gotten some of the biggest pops in wrestling history this year


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Yes Era said:


> Wherever he is? He can stay there..push Cesaro and Heyman to the top if Bryan is gone..
> Push Barrett to the top since he was drawing a year before Punk ever started whining in Vegas about not making enough money and not winning enough.


Really Barrett was not ready in-ring wise in 2010-2011. Right now there is nothing Heyman can do to make Cesaro ready to be WWE Undisputed Champion.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

By the way, there has to be a running gag backstage now with how many times The Shield has laid out Ryback recently, right? It's hilarious how many he's become The Shield's bitch. :lmao


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm sick of them throwing the whole roster at The Shield. I also wonder if they'll make DB drop the belt..


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW Thoughts
+Good opening promo from The Shield.
-Adam Rose's debut is falling flat. I don't know what to make of this. RVD didn't really have a match against Swagger.
+Alicia Fox with a promo on Paige. Still waiting for Paige to get her own mic time.
-Daniel Bryan having to go get surgery is going to suck. He must have bad luck or something. Seriously. At least it will prevent us from seeing more atrocious acting from Nikki Bella.
+Random team of Cena and Usos beating the Wyatt Family. 
-I thought I read a report saying that Sheamus is now a heel after Brogue Kicking Dean Ambrose. Yet, he defeated Ryback and high fiving fans. I'm lost.
+Ziggler defeating Fandango. Layla was looking hot. Fandango makes out with Layla. Lucky guy.
-Cody Rhodes defeating his old tag team partner Damien Sandow. These two have fallen down hard.
+Batista/Reigns was an okay short match. All those heels getting beat by The Shield. And Ryback continues to be the lucky guy to take the triple powerbomb. Overall average show. This show is going to hurt without Bryan.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Fuck John Cena and fuck this company!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

hbgoo1975 said:


> Fuck John Cena and fuck this company!



I've stopped giving a fuck about this angle entirely, and I'm to a point where I'm starting to not care about the Wyatts either. They're becoming irrelevant, looking like fucking clowns that can't contain :cena3. IT'S 3 ON 1. 
Creative = atrocious. This angle must be dropped. Wyatt has nothing to gain and everything to lose. He isn't going to take down Mr. #nevergiveup goody good charity king.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

It's amazing how much more palatable it is to watch three guys with chairs destroy an entire locker room than it was to watch one guy with a magic baseball bat do the same...


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Guess Barrett got a break before the UK tour.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

How come everyone says Reigns is being placed ahead of Rollins and Ambrose if he needed to be saved and those two looked like the badasses tonight and not for the first time


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

This shit is a poor excuse for a RAW. 

So That's it, they killed bryan momentum. BRAVO WWE. Instead of making money, they prefer to kill some of their talents because the only talents they want over are the guy they want over, they don't really care abouyt our point of view. Fuck the WWE

Paige has an horrible cringeworthy booking, seriously winning with only one move???

One other disgusting booking, super sheamus, beating two guys like waddup hhh buddy yooooooo smfh they can't book face anymore. It's either the officials love the guy and they make him superman overcoming the odds, or they don't like the guy and they make him look weak

Weak like Dolph Ziggler who had to blind attack fandango, the guy who jobbed for santino for 6 month, to win. Just release dolph ziggler and stop beating a dead horse creatives. We understand all you want is Roman reigns

Btw wtf HHH only talking about Roman Reigns i mean fuck is it Roman Reings and friends all over again? 

And Cena made it. He killed Bray Wyatt. He is a blackhole. A cancer. 

Only good thing in this RAW was Nikkie bella vs Natty, wait is this match about the painting? Because nattty gave the painting 4 month ago smfh 

Bref like we say in france WWE NIQUE TA MERE LA PUTE


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Pretty poor Raw, alot of felt like filler. Especially when Damien Sandow came out for his match with Cody I was like "Wtf I thought it was main event time already" because the show really dragged on.

- No Emma again. 
- Shield's promo was good, as was the beatdown backstage.
- Paige vs Fox was enjoyable, Alicia really shined here and actually surprised me by how good she was.
- Adam Rose is fun but it's going nowhere real quick.
- Jack Swagger jobbing in a 30 second match.. eh..
- Daniel Bryan's promo was a sad moment, he's one of the few highlights every week and now he's gone too.
- Cena/Uso's vs Wyatts was a good match again.
- Nikki vs Natalya was a waste of time
- The main event was decent for what it was I guess.

Overal a really lackluster Raw, very few things worth watching. Hopefully Smackdown is better this week, WWE really needs to pick it up because the shows aren't that good lately.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/WWE_News_3/article_78356.shtml#.U3IJRF64mlI



> - The arena was pretty much full except for the top TV side taped off.
> 
> - The crowd was relatively dead most of the night, but the show dragged on for a long time live in the building, so I can't blame them.
> 
> ...


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

3/10, dreadful show.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Anytime it's a pro Cena crowd..the show ends up sucking real bad.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

The Hardcore Show said:


> Really Barrett was not ready in-ring wise in 2010-2011. Right now there is nothing Heyman can do to make Cesaro ready to be WWE Undisputed Champion.



Barrett was on fire in 2010. On all fronts. Hitting money promos over and over again. He was wrestling Cena and Orton..those matches weren't gonna be classics anyway. Everything people say about Barrett back during that run has turned revisionist recently because people around here like to defend the HHH political bullshit.

They had Cena squash Barrett in 3 minutes on Raw in 2011. Fucking crazy. A guy who owned Cena in 2010. Terrible. Horrid. Stupid.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

A lot of mad fans....


Ah well.









​


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

Nice to see Cena-pro crowd. Rare thing these days.

Not very good RAW overall. 6-man tag was best match of the night. I skipped Sheamus vs Axel and Rhodes vs Sandow so there wasn't much wrestling left in the show for me. 

Overall rating 5/10.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> Paige has an horrible cringeworthy booking


I don't think it helped that straight after losing AJ Lee then took time off and Paige had to fight the dregs of the division


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

I thought raw was ok last night 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Not a bad show actually, rather enjoyable at times.

The Shield were fucking amazing all night long, what a group of talent they are.

Bryan's neck injury? What's going on there? Very interesting story.

The Diva's matches were ok, rather enjoyable.

Good to see Dolph and Cody pick up some wins.

The crowd at the end was fucking amazing when The Shield cleaned up!

Overall surprisingly enjoyable show which is good.


----------



## RVD'S BONG (Jan 3, 2012)

It was about like it always is,some things I liked some things I didn't.
I marked like a bitch at the end.The Shield segment was awesome.


----------



## smarty456 (Mar 7, 2014)

lmao I thought JBL stopped U-SO!ing and I'm probably the only one who enjoys him doing that

Cole: When they say UCE...
JBL: I say O!!!

:lmao


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

I have no idea why people think there is a correlation between a crowd being into someone and the quality of show


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

cookiepuss said:


> I have no idea why people think there is a correlation between a crowd being into someone and the quality of show


Well, a good crowd can help somewhat the quality of the show, because it means that people are interested in what's going on in the ring.

Besides, if you watch a great match and the only thing you hear is "Boring" wouldn't it take the enjoyment out? It does for me and I don't want to mute the show dammit :lol


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I rather enjoyed Raw this week. Alicia was pretty GOAT, Shield/Evo was GOAT, Zeb's promo was :lol, midcard stuff was watchable. Pretty decent show.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Not a bad show overall, which may be something to do with the fact that once again I didn't watch it live. Much more enjoyable when the ads are taken out and you can skip through the dross. All in all, it took me about an hour and a quarter to watch the whole show which is slightly higher than average.


----------



## The Philosopher (Mar 17, 2009)

Why does Rusev keep beating up African Americans


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I wonder any if the writers are thinking of taking away the name Adam and just calling him Rose, because the name Adam sounds too gay.

For real though, tag up RVD, Swagger, and Adam Rose together and call them Slamster-Dam! or something


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Am i the only one who could not give one damn about the wyatt family, usos and Cena tag team match? I really didnt care and skipped through the match, Cena is killing Wyatt's push, it wont be long for Cena to overcome them and it's done with their push and jobbing time.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Necramonium said:


> Am i the only one who could not give one damn about the wyatt family, usos and Cena tag team match? I really didnt care and skipped through the match, Cena is killing Wyatt's push, it wont be long for Cena to overcome them and it's done with their push and jobbing time.


I watched it on Smackdown, so ffwded too. But I usually do that with most of Cena's stuff. 

I actually didn't mind Raw, most of it was pretty good. The Shield are now this Super-bad ass team like the late 90s X-Men. They are going aginst the evil super boss vilains, Evolution. Reigns vs. Batista.. kayfabe, it's pretty cool to see. Kind of like Hulk vs. Thing or whatever.

In any case, I hope Bryan's surgery goes well and he gets better soon. I hope this isn't career ending. 

Steph was pretty good tonight also, I didn't like the B+ comment, she can at least admit he is A+, but his body just can't sustain the main event spot... and I liked Lawler's comment on how it's because of the beatings the man has taken for the last 9 months not from the wear and tear of in-ring action. 

The Sheamus stuff, I think is an old booking trick where they are trying to get him to beat as many heels as he can because he turns heel He will get them all out of the way, look strong, and go up against the faces. I feel bad for Ryback, the guy was booked as a top threat, and was put down by an exhausted Sheamus. I can't wait for Mai Event though. sheamus/Cesaro always delivers. Orton was beaten by Cesaro, will they let Sheamus also fall to the Swiss Superman? I hope so as I'm a fan, could end in a DQ though like the Cesaro/RVD match.


----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

Why is Daniel Bryan still carrying around two belts? It implies that they're both up for grabs. I thought the World Heavyweight Championship was retired.


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

Dat hot Steph...


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Shit Raw this week apart from Shield/Evo stuff.


----------

